# A Baker's dozen



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2006)

My first ever online journal.  I figure I should suck it up and start one. I could use all the advice and support I can get, "the kindness of strangers."
Or if you just need to bitch that's okay too. All jokes and jokers are encouraged as I want to keep the tone of things lighthearted...

Last I checked I was 5' 7" 153lbs. My goals for this month is to get to 155lbs. I am going to do 3-full-body workouts per week with sprints, stairs, cycling, and skipping on my days off. Feel free to make comments if you like.  Well, here we go...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2006)

July 28

Full- body

Warm up- 60 seconds/ skipping + BB clean and press X 5

DB step-ups- BW/15, BW+50/12, BW+65/10, BW+75/8 (per side)
ATG squats- 45/15, 100/20, 135/20, 150/20
Unilateral DB rows- 55/12, 65/10, 75/8
DB overhead press/clean and press- 50/12, 65/8, 75/1, 75/1 (clean and press)
Chin-ups- BW/20, BW+45/14, BW+55/8
Rollouts- 7,7,5 

Hard workout. The high reps squats kicked my butt today. It took me longer than usual to recover from them. The rollouts were hard because I just started to do them again. Everthing else was on par. My shoulders still give me problems so I might have to cut down the overhead presses for a bit and just do some light band work until they are 100%.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2006)

what is wrong with your shoulders?


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

20 rep squats....

Fantastic job on the pullups, those are some impressive numbers.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

This will probably be a fine journal to scope out.  Good luck with whatever you are looking to achieve.

By the way, sick chinups.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 28, 2006)

awesome chins


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2006)

P- They crack and ache a lot. It's an old injury that causes me problems when I try to go to heavy or don't warm up the properly.
fufu- I am trying to do one high rep squat day a week and it aint pretty.
Cow- Thanks. Chin-ups and pull-ups are my favorite movements.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 29, 2006)

July 29

Active recovery

Road ride- 120 minutes (easy) 
Stretch
Yoga

My legs felt stiff this morning so I hopped on the bike and went for a quick spin.
Early Saturday mornings are great because there is hardly any traffic. The route I went on only has one big hill so it was no big deal.
It started to rain (just a light sprinkle) 3/4 into the ride which felt fantastic.
I have to hit the farmers market today but I think I will wait until it clears up.
Now I have to go eat..


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2006)

agh, I haven't been to Yoga in a long time, I need to get back. I need money to spend on it though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 29, 2006)

Just date a yoga instructor. Problem solved.


----------



## fufu (Jul 29, 2006)

lawl


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Just date a yoga instructor. Problem solved.



You can get her into some bedroom yoga poses.  Mmm...  Your idea is sounding very promising all of a sudden Baker...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 30, 2006)

July 30

Park stuff

Stairs
walk up stairs (warm up) x 1
walk up stairs (every second step) (warm up) x 1
run up stairs (every second step) (fast)/hop up stairs (every third step) x 4
End walking up to top of stairs
(water)
stretch
plank 9:09 x 1
Tai chi


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 31, 2006)

July 31

Full- body

warm up- skipping/ hindu pushups/ db clean and press (25's) (60 seconds each) x 3

Deadlifts- 135/10(warm up), 185/8,(warmup), 275/5, 325/3, 345/1
Unilateral db bench press- 55/12, 65/10, 75/8 
Pistols- leftside 15, 15, 14 right side 15, 14, 14 (holding 8kg medicinne ball)
Rows- 135/10, 155/6, 165/5
Pull-ups- 20, 19, 19
Farmer walks- 100's 2 circuits
Rollouts- 7,6,7


The deadlifts felt good today. I went with a medium weight on the pressing stuff because I am afraid of killing my shoulders again. Todays workout took 75min including warm up, I need to cut that back a bit. I was really juiced up after the deadlifts but towards the end of the workout I just wanted it to be over. Looking forward to a rest day tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm, unilateral db benching, that is an interesting idea. Do you rep out one side at a time or alternate?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 31, 2006)

I start with my left side doing the appropriate number of reps, then still lying on the bench switch the DB to my right side. I have never tried with really heavy weights I think it would be too risky unless I had a spotter. I like doing it this way because I find I am less apt to just heave up the weights like when you are using two DB's. The logic behind it is that it's easier to focus on one action at a time. CP does these too I think.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I start with my left side doing the appropriate number of reps, then still lying on the bench switch the DB to my right side. I have never tried with really heavy weights I think it would be too risky unless I had a spotter. I like doing it this way because I find I am less apt to just heave up the weights like when you are using two DB's. The logic behind it is that it's easier to focus on one action at a time. CP does these too I think.



Yeah.  I like to abstain from using a counterweight to increase core stabilization requirements.  Sometimes alternating is cool too though.

Nice pistols by the way.  You have some skills Baker.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 31, 2006)

July 31 (evening)

I couldn't help myself. It was such a nice evening, I had to go for a spin.
Loosen up my old man legs. 

120 minutes (pace)
I better go eat...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 31, 2006)

CP- My pistols maybe okay but that's just because I am only so light. I need to improve my deadlift it sucks.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

That's a very respectable deadlift, especially at your bodyweight.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 1, 2006)

August 1

Park stuff
Tai chi 
Plank- 09:15 x 1


The park was empty and cool this morning. Tranquil, except for the two birds that seemed to be arguing in the branches of an old tree I was under. I plan to do an hour of yoga this evening. I can feel my hams from yesterdays deads.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Where are you living that you have a nice empty park to go to?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 1, 2006)

Canada


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

lawl, of course!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

A 9 minute long plank?!  Haha, I don't have the patience for that shit.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 1, 2006)

^ After 5min you just go into a zone. 
CP do you have any other ideas for exercises that I could do for my core? (I do L ups, leg raises, rollouts, v-ups, and planks). I know they get a lot of work from deads, squats and overhead pressing.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you ever do "boats"? I think that is what they are called. It is a Yoga move I believe. You start supine, then you lift your legs up about 30 degrees, then your back(neutral) goes up the same angle as the legs, the you put your arms straight out and hold.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 1, 2006)

^ I have not done that pose in awhile but maybe I should. I like doing v-ups instead because it's a bit like (boats) but not isometric.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

There are all kinds of plank variations that are much more difficult than a regular plank.

Try this one.  Start in pushup position.  From there, walk your hands out as far as you can and hold it like that.  A fuck of a lot harder than a normal plank.  You can lift up an arm and a leg too for added fun.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 1, 2006)

^ yeah I know. the exercises you mean.. I need to switch it up. The regular plank is getting pretty old. I like what fufu suggested too but I will put that in the days I do yoga. Thanks guys.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

side planks
planks on one leg
planks on one arm
planks with forearms on stability ball
planks with forearms on stability ball w/one leg in the air
planks with feet on stability ball
planks with toes on stability ball (foor dorsiflexed)

and then....

planks with no feet/no arms......I can do it...it is amazing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 1, 2006)

^ I'm tired just looking at your list.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 1, 2006)

August 1

evening- 60min ride (85%) 30min run (easy)
stretch
yoga

I had to up my calories by 700 calories (3250) because I am trying to increase my cardio by 25% for the next three weeks then I will cut it back and go back to lifting heavier.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 2, 2006)

August 2

Full- body

Warm up- 60 seconds skipping/ DB snatch 45's x 5

Power cleans- 135 x 5 + jerk, 150 x 5 + jerk, 155 1x3, 160 x 1
Front squats- 135 x 12 (cleaned), 155 x 10 (cleaned), 175 x 8, 225 x 6
DB rows- 55/12, 65/10, 75/8 (light)
Chin-ups- 20, BW +45/13, BW +55/8

Circuit
Handstand push ups- 17, 15, 14
Single leg RDL's- 55/10, 65/8, 75/6 x 2
Single leg calf raises- 55/20, 65/15, 75/12 x 2

Stretch



Still trying to figure out how to get under the bar better with my cleans. 160 is as high as I have ever lifted and it felt okay. Everything else was on par with last weeks lifts. My shoulders felt pretty good today. It was nice to do handstand pushups again, it's been a long time.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

Dude, you are the master of bodyweight exercises.  That's an assload of handstand pushups.  Mad props.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 2, 2006)

^ Thanks. I used to be able to do 3 sets of 20 when all I did was BW exercises.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 4, 2006)

August 4

Full body

Warm up- 60 seconds skipping/ BB clean and press x 5

BB step- ups
BW/15
100/12
135/10 
150/8

ATG back squats
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 3 x 3

DB rows
65/12
75/10
85/8

BB incline cg presses
135 x 12
145 x 10
155 x 7

Chin- ups
BW/21
BW + 45/14
BW + 65/5

Stretch


I pushed it hard today. I felt rested and ready to go. As soon as I started I knew it was going to be a good workout. I will do yoga this evening.
I am trying to do yoga 3 x week as I am working on my ankle, hip, and shoulder flexibility for my power cleans.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2006)

noice squattage man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks. For me 295 is heavy. I think I am going to continue doing what I did last week (light weight) 20 rep squats, (medium weight) medium rep squats, and (heavy weight) low rep squats. My legs feel strong these days and my knees are holding up pretty good. I don't want to get crazy with the weight until I ease up on the cardio and conditioning. I find strangely that my legs feel much better if I keep up with my evening rides. I just have to make sure I eat enough.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2006)

You just had to go and show up my squats by 5 pounds didn't you?  Bastard.  Hehe, nice weights you're throwing around.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 4, 2006)

^Well, seeing how hard you guys train makes me want to push harder. Remember, I only did 5 exercises today, too.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2006)

you're doing good in here!!  keep the progress on the up and up!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 4, 2006)

^Thank's P that means a lot coming from you. I have a lot of respect for you.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, are you related to Cowpimp? Lots of variety and ingenuity in your workouts here.  For something else to do with abs, there are saxon bends and landmines.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank's for the tip, boilermaker. I know what landmines are but I'm not sure what saxon bends are?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2006)

hold a pair of DBs overhead and do side bends.  that is a saxon bend.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmmm those sound cool. I've seen someone do that with a medicine ball but not with db's. Thanks.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 5, 2006)

I like saxon side bends, definitely.  I got a couple trainers where I work to start using them with their clients that can handle it, hehe.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 5, 2006)

August 5

Active recovery

2.5 hour track bike ride
Stretch
Yoga

I took my track bike out for a spin today. There is nothing like the rhythm of riding a fixed gear. Bikes rule.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 6, 2006)

August 6

Park stuff

Conditioning:

Tai chi

Circuit
Skip 60 seconds/ Bear crawl down steps/ single leg hops up steps (left foot/ right foot) x 5

Swim 30 minutes (easy)



This was a fun workout. The bear crawls down the steps almost killed me. If I was smart I would do it more often, it hits so many muscles at once as well as working on your coordination/ upper body strength. I decided to go for a swim for a change of pace, mostly because I'm not a great running but I wanted to throw in another cardio element.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 6, 2006)

As of today I am moving up my calories to 4,000 a day! 8 meals at 500 calories a meal. This morning I was 154, which is not that bad considering all the extra conditioning/ cardio I have been doing. I wish there was an easy way to know if 4,000 calories is too much. Basically I just look at my abs to see if I still have any, an ajust according to that. It's a pretty lame way to do it I know, but how else can I do it? I just want to get to 160 then I will maintain that for awhile.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> As of today I am moving up my calories to 4,000 a day! 8 meals at 500 calories a meal. This morning I was 154, which is not that bad considering all the extra conditioning/ cardio I have been doing. I wish there was an easy way to know if 4,000 calories is too much. Basically I just look at my abs to see if I still have any, an ajust according to that. It's a pretty lame way to do it I know, but how else can I do it? I just want to get to 160 then I will maintain that for awhile.



i go by the mirror as well, its the best and easiest way to do it IMO


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 6, 2006)

^ I guess I will just keep doing that too then. Thanks fUnc17.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

August 7

Full- body

Warm up- skipping/ hindu pushups/ BB clean and press (60 seconds/20/10)

Deadlifts- 135/8, 185/6, 275/4, 325/3, 345/ 1x3
Unilateral db bench press- 55/10, 65/8, 80, 6
Pistols- left leg- 15, 15, 15 right leg- 15, 15, 13 (with 8kg medicine ball)
Underhand reverse pushup (with feet raised on ball)- 25, 24, 24
Pull-ups- 20, 18, 17
Farmer walks- 100's 2 circuits
V-ups- 30, 30, 30


I thought I would switch things up and throw in some reverse pushups. They were a fun change from BB rows. I used my pull- up modification set-up to do them which worked out great. My shoulders were still sore from yesterdays bear crawls so the pressing stuff was a bit uncomfortable. I'm not going to do a lot of intense cardio tomorrow because I think my body needs the break.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice workout. I tried a couple pistols for shits and giggles last night, I did a few, but they my knees felt like they were being stressed alot. They are definitely a bad ass movement.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

^ Your right, they do stress the knees a lot. Since I have been doing front squats, I find pistols to be a bit easier. I really like pistols.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> ^ Your right, they do stress the knees a lot. Since I have been doing front squats, I find pistols to be a bit easier. I really like pistols.



Hmm that is interesting about the front squats. I have been doing front squats for about 2 months and I remember trying pistols before and they were very hard. I can do them with alot more ease now.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

August 7

evening

90 minute road ride (pace)

Stretch
yoga- before I go to bed

I hate eating so much. I just came back from a ride and all I was thinking was what the hell am I going to make to eat. I can't imagine what it must be like to be 50# heavier. You would have to carry a duffle bag of food around with you wherever you went. It must cost big buys a small fortune to eat.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 7, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> August 7
> 
> evening
> 
> ...



I eat 8 times a day.  I feel like I'm going to shit my pants about 50% of my waking hours.  Does that give you a good idea of what it's like?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 8, 2006)

August 8

Tai chi


I'm beat today. I don't plan to do anything too strenuous today, except lift my fork to my face. I'm going to a friends party tonight so I will just eat clean until then. I'm looking forward to some much needed socialization.
Part on.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2006)

Be excellent to eachother.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

August 9

Full- body

Warm-up
60 seconds skipping/ Db snatch with 45's/ x 5

Power cleans- 135 x 5 + jerk, 150 x 5 + jerk, 155 x 1, 160 x 1, 165 x 1
Front squats- 135 x 10 (cleaned), 155 x 8, 175 x 6, 225 x 6, 235 x 1
DB rows- 65/10, 75/8, 85/6
Chin-ups- BW/10 (warm up), BW + 55/6, BW + 65/4

Circuit A
Single leg calf raises- 55/20, 65/12, 75/8 x 2
Rollouts- 9,8,8
Circuit B
Toe raises- 25# plate 25, 24, 21 (will change weight next time)
Saxon bends- 25, 25, 25 with 8 kg  medicine ball (just trying them out)

Stretch



I was really happy with how things went today. I'm still deciding if I should take next week off or if I should just cut back for a week. I plan on taking a nap at some point today because I trained super early. It's too hot to train in the afternoon or evening this time of year. I have been eating a lot and i think this is helping me gain some strength.


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm taking a week off starting after this friday's workout. I prefer just taking all time off from weights instead of going light.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

^ True enough.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

August 9

evening

Road ride- 45min (8min hill sprint, pace, easy)
Yoga

Light rain. Felt great. Had fun on a long, fast downhill.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 10, 2006)

August 10

Park stuff
Tai chi

Skipping 60 seconds/ run through park (run along poles/lateral hops/ tires) / bear crawl (on grass) 50 meters/ chin- ups- max reps/ elevated situps with a twist- max reps/ x 5

Stretch


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2006)

Wuz a bear crawl?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 10, 2006)

^ Bear crawlhttp://www.sourceofvitality.com/pages/exercise_images/bear_crawl.gif


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 11, 2006)

August 11

Full body

Warmup- 60 seconds skipping/ BB clean and press x 5

DB step-ups
BW/12 each side
BW + 50's/10 each side
BW + 65's/8 each side
BW + 75's/6 each side

ATG back squats
135 x 20
185 x 20
205 x 20

Unilateral DB rows
65/12
75/10
85/6

BB flat bench
135/12
185/8
225/5

Chin-ups
BW/22
BW/20
BW/18

circuit x 3
Supermans (on wobble board)
Side planks
Boats

Stretch

eat, eat, eat

I really increased the high rep squats from last week. I had it in my head since last night what weight I was going to do. It was no picnic. I had to dig deep on the last 4 at 205. My RI's for the squats were 3min, 4min and 5min.
Next time, I plan to raise the weight on my last set by 20# and see how many reps I can mash out. I am so fired up right now. Funny, I used to hate squats now I love them. I am trying to hit 25 chin-ups for 3 sets. When I used to do BW exercise, exclusively, my record was 25, 25, 21, so I know it's not completely out of reach. Whatever, I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

lawl, 20 rep squats, omg.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Just looked over you w/o again, solid strength all around! My squat workout today was inspired by you.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

Your strength to weight ratio is bitchin'.  Don't you weigh like 150-160?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

^ Thanks Cow. I weighed 156 this morning. I only want to get to 160 and then maintain that for a bit. I am only 5' 7". A shorty.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

June 12

Tai chi

Later, I will go for a light spin. Legs are sore.
I will try to do some yoga this evening but I'm feeling lazy today so who knows.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

You're 34??? I thought you were in your early 20's, lawl.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You're 34??? I thought you were in your early 20's, lawl.



What's wrong with being 34?


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> What's wrong with being 34?



Nothing, I was just suprised. You must have a young aura, I can detect these things even over the internet.  

Plus your username has "boy" in it, I suppose that came into play a bit too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Nothing, I was just suprised. *You must have a young aura*, I can detect these things even over the internet.
> 
> Plus your username has "boy" in it, I suppose that came into play a bit too.



The funny/weird thing is you are not the first person to say that to me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

August 13

Park stuff
Tai chi

Circuit
Dive bombers- 20, run up stairs (full sprint), walk down (recovery), skip 60 seconds, repeat x 5
Relax for 10 minutes/ stretch

Plank- 08:39 (later at home)

The circuit I did was pretty fun and went by quickly. I wanted to put in a back movement (like seated rope drags pulling a rubber boating bag filled with sand bags but I did not feel like hauling that shit from my place to the park and back again.) I think what I will do next time is get some old tires and stash them in the trees. Then all I will have to bring from my place is the rope and a pair of gloves. It's a take off from a fireman's drill. Then I would throw the tire down the hill (with one end tied to the rope) and when I reached the top of the stairs I would drag it up as fast as I could then throw the tire down the hill again and descend the stairs.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2006)

you could do chin ups on tree branches

or you could do isometric pulls against a park bench.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you could do chin ups on tree branches
> 
> or you could do isometric pulls against a park bench.



Yeah, chin ups on tree branches would be cool, but I already do a lot of chin-ups, I was trying to do something that hit the other plain.

The isometric hold is a good idea, I would like to do it bouldering style where I was holding myself  on the roof of something. The other park that I go to has monkey bars so it would work there but not at the park by my place.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2006)

if you want to hit the other plane, then lie down near a bench or something you can grab onto and do some supine pull ups.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you want to hit the other plane, then lie down near a bench or something you can grab onto and do some supine pull ups.



Thanks P, that's a great idea. You are one smart cookie.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2006)

supine pull ups are one of my favorites in the gym for myself and my clients.

I know you are big on getting the torso engaged.  here are the progressions you can run through:

supine pull up.....
1) knees bent feet on the floor (hook lying position; think leg position like doing a sit up) bridge up like doing a glute bridge, squeeze glutes, hold, and perform reps.

2)  straight legs.  no more hook lying position.  straighten the legs out, bridge up by pushing through the back of the heels on the ground, squeeze glutes, and perform reps.

3) one foot in hook lying one leg extended out straight and held in air

4) straight legs one help in air

5) both legs straight, feet on stability ball

6) both legs straight, one foot on stability ball, one foot up in the air.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree with the supine rows.  Those things are awesome, and I include them in my circuits all the time.  I like to use blast straps sometimes too.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh, and you could also do some sternum chinup to kind of create a hybrid movement between the two planes of motion.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks P, always nice to expand the repetoire. Great info.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, and you could also do some sternum chinup to kind of create a hybrid movement between the two planes of motion.




yea, the only thing I hate about that exercise is the extreme amount of hyperextension you have to get into to hit the horizontal plane.  my back doesn't like it so much.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I agree with the supine rows.  Those things are awesome, and I include them in my circuits all the time.  I like to use blast straps sometimes too.



Yeah, blast straps. Another great idea. Thank you.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, the only thing I hate about that exercise is the extreme amount of hyperextension you have to get into to hit the horizontal plane.  my back doesn't like it so much.



I just keep my torso rigid and I don't seem to hyperextend much, or at all, at the lumbar spine, only along the thoracic portion.  Or maybe I just don't notice it...


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 14, 2006)

August 14

Full body

Warm up- skipping x 60 seconds/ single leg hops to high box (5 per side)/DB clean and jerk 35's, 45's, 55's , 65's 75's doubles/ x 5

Deadlifts- 185/5, 275/5, 325/3, 355 x 1x3
Pistols- BW + 8kg medicine ball/BW holding 25# plate/BW holding 45# plate
LL- 15/10/8
RL- 15/9/8
Dynamic pull-ups with release at top
10, 9, 8
Renegade rows with DB's- 50 x 10, 65 x 8, 75 x 6 (x 2)
Handstand pushups with pause- 10, 10, 10
One arm handstand holds- 60 seconds each arm x 2

Stretch

My shoulders felt pretty good today so I thought I would throw in some one arm handstand holds. I'm not that good at them yet. I would like to get to the point where I hold a DB in the other hand. I was too beat to do any farmers, got to listen to your body.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool workout. I've thought about trying renagade rows. 

So you hold your body up with just one hand supporting yourself for a minute?...damn, that's awesome! Even if your feet are still leaning against a wall, that is crazy.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 14, 2006)

Cow got me interested in renegade rows, I like like the a lot because you have to stablize you body while doing them. I would like to try them with KB's but I don't own any. 

The handstand holds are fun. I start in a regular handstand against a corner then when I am in a proper position I do them one handed.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

No shortage of variety with you, Bake!  Your journal is giving me less and less excuses not to get a workout in when I'm on the road.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> No shortage of variety with you, Bake!  Your journal is giving me less and less excuses not to get a workout in when I'm on the road.



Yeah, it's easy to get a great workout even without a lot of equipment.
Pistols are my favorite BW exercise, takes no space at all, so it is easy for when you are on the road. 
I would love to make a book of BW exercises for people with busy lives, for people who are constantly on the go. People who travel a lot (by car or plane) who stay in hotels without gyms but still want to stay fit. Or for people who live in small spaces and don't feel comfortable in a gym environment.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, it's easy to get a great workout even without a lot of equipment.
> Pistols are my favorite BW exercise, takes no space at all, so it is easy for when you are on the road.
> I would love to make a book of BW exercises for people with busy lives, for people who are constantly on the go. People who travel a lot (by car or plane) who stay in hotels without gyms but still want to stay fit. Or for people who live in small spaces and don't feel comfortable in a gym environment.



so........get typing


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I have been busy so I am behind with my posts...

August 15 

Active recovery

Tai chi
Run- 45 minutes (STOMP, STOMP ugh.) I wished I liked running. I come from a family of talented runners. My mother and and two sisters (one now, my younger sister passed away last November) and older brother all run. Very fast runners. They run like the are floating across land, fluid seemingly effortless, makes he sick. I guess I never got that gene. My mother is 65 years old and I can barely keep up with her. Oh, well,  Doesn't matter, I prefer cycling anyway.

Stretch


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

August 16

Full body

Warmup- skip- 60 seconds/ 15 hindu pushups/ DB snatch 45's x 3/ x 5

Cleans + jerk
135 x 5
150 x 5
165 x 1 
165 x 1  missed- fuck
155 3 x 3

Front squats
135 x 5 cleaned
185 x 12
205 x 10
225 x 8
235 x 3  Legs felt tired was aiming for 6 reps.

CG chin- ups
22, BW + 25/ 15, BW + 45/ 11

Circuit
High rep pushups 
96, 94, 90
BW rows with feet raised on ball
26, 25, 25
Standing calf raises
135/ 20, 185/ 15, 205, 12
Toe raises (each foot)
25/ 25, 45/ 20, 45/ 18

Stretch

My legs were sore going into the workout but it wasn't too bad once I got going. I went with high rep pushups just for the hell of it. I don't like bench work. I went up with my cleans so I am a happy camper.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, let's see your family do 235 lbs front squats! Nice workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

^ I don't know my Mom is super tough... she must get it from my grandpa.
My grandfather on my Mom's side was a super athletic guy, he boxed, played horseshoes (was horseshoe champion, kind of funny) and would run all day and not get tired. He was a plumber by trade and even in his early 90's he could throw a dryer on the back of his truck like it was nothing. He was this tall skinny man with big strong hands. The last memory I have of him was when I visited him for dinner one evening. After dinner we watched wheel of fortune and the Lawrence Welk Show then he turned the TV off and ate a snack while he told me some old boxing stories. He was a bit crazy but I liked that about him. On that same night he said he would show me some of his old moves. I said, "No, no, it's okay, Grandpa, It's getting kind of late" Then he said, "What are you chicken!" And then he laughed and laughed. "Stand up, son" He said with authority. So I did.

It was so surreal, my 90 + Grandpa swinging like wildfire while I tried to side-step his blows. The guy was nuts. He stared me down like I was shit on a stick. Sent chills down my spine. He hit he a couple of times and would have continued if my grandma didn't break things up. Makes he smile just thinking about it, at the time I thought he was going to kill me.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

lawl


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 17, 2006)

Lawl, should have done an uchi kara takedown on him transitioning into an arm bar.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

^ Yeah, either that or some serious bababackup. Because I got whoop assed by my grandpa!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

"Horseshoe Champion" that is kind of funny.  My grandpa used to tell me stories of how he won the St. Louis to East St. Louis swim race accross the Mississippi.  He was a great athlete as well.  Played minor league ball and could still toss it pretty good with me when I was in little league and he was in his late 70's.  Grandparents walked on water.  I miss mine.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

^ Sounds like a pretty hip guy.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

He was.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

August 17

Active recovery

120 minute ride (easy)

Stetch

Later tonight- Yoga

I felt a bit sick when I got home. I should have went in the morning when it was cooler, I'm not good with the heat.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 17, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> August 14
> 
> Full body
> 
> ...



what are those in bold? sound interesting....

nice handstand pushups. Your conditioning must be real good......1x10 and i'mm winded. and do u lockout all the way when you push up?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/pistol_power.htm

http://www.ironmind.com/ironcms/export/IronMind/ExtremePages/extremepage2.html

For the power  pull- ups I explode up, let go of the bar then grab it again and lower.

For the high rep handstand I concern myself mostly with touching my head to the ground. On the top position I go to about 95% lockout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 18, 2006)

August 18

Full body

Warm up- 60 seconds skipping/ BB clean and press/single leg hops to high box x 5 (each side)/ x 5

DB step- ups
50's x 12 x 2
75's x 10 x 2
100's x 6 x 2

ATG back squats
185 x 5
225 x 5 (with 10 seconds pause)
275 x 5
300 x 3

Renegade rows with DB's
50 x 12, 65 x 10, 75 x 8

CG incline bench press
135 x 12
145 x 10
160 x 8
1 set of narrow grip pushups to failure

NG chin- ups 
23
20
17

Rollouts- 10, 10, 9

Stretch



To play it safe with my shoulder, I took it easy on the pressing. The leg stuff was hard but I got it done. I did not hit my goal of 25 chin-ups for three reps but that's the way the cookie crumbles. I am now taking 10 full days of from resistance training. I will still do a few things like sprints and easy riding but that is all. Time to eat. I will start a new program on August 28.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2006)

good job on the squats and step ups.

how high is the step?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks. 

Not that high- 21"


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

One armed handstand holds?  What the fuck, you're crazy...


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> One armed handstand holds?  What the fuck, *you're crazy*...



That's debatable.


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2006)

Leet step-ups, I just did some today and they owned me hard.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

I have been doing a lot of riding but not much else since it's my week + 3 days off. I helped my friend build up a new Marinoni track bike so I have been riding with me. It's fun pushing each other, yesterday we did hill sprints (48 x 17) gearing which was awesome. I am convinced my step-ups have helped me push the bigger gears with ease I notice a big difference in my power transfer and recovery when doing hills.  
I have slacked off a bit with the yoga but have been doing tai chi in the park almost every day. 
I am going to make up a new program this weekend (will start in on Aug. 28) that will be based around the snatch, power cleans + jerk, and squats (front and back). I still want to keep my lifting to 3 days per week as that has been working well for me. Each day will be full-body.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is a rough idea of what I am thinking of doing. Sets/reps and RI's still to be determined.

Monday

power clean + jerk

deadlifts
1 unilateral quad/hip movement (step-ups, bulgarian squats or weighted pistols) 
overhead presses 
rows or pullovers
cg chin-ups and or hammer curls
stabilization/ abs

Wednesday

Snatch

Front squats
split squats or db lunges  
rows
pull-ups
stabilization/abs

Friday

back squats
RDL's
incline bench presses
rows
dips or overhead extensions
calf raises/ toe raises


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2006)

looks okay.

since you are jerking on monday, you might want to move the overhead pressing to wed.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks like a cool program.  Having fun with the oly lifts, eh?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Here is a rough idea of what I am thinking of doing. Sets/reps and RI's still to be determined.
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...



For deadlifts 5, 3 x 3 then singles same thing for the cleans. The snatches will be all singles.
Everthing else will be- 8-10 x 3, 3-5 x 5 and 6 x 3 (?) RI's 45seconds, 2-3 minutes, 75seconds

I hate figuring out reps/ sets I like mixing low reps with higher reps in one day.
How do you guys think this looks?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2006)

not really following you....what do you mean by 5, 3x3 then singles?

also, how are those rep ranges going to apply to the exercises?  which exercises get one of those three different rep ranges?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

deadlifts-sets of  (5 x 5) one week then the next week will be (5 X 1 then 3 x 3 plus sets of singles)

Does that make more sense? Basically my reps for deadlifts will be 5 reps or less.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2006)

okay, but why 3x3 and then singles in the same workout?

why not go:
week1- 3x5
week2- 3x3
week3- 3x1
week4- unload- 2x10 (light)


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

^ Yeah that's better. Thank's P.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool program.meow


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 25, 2006)

i do 

1x5
1x5 +10/20
1x5 +20/30
deload
max
switch lifts
1x5
1x5 +10/20
1x5  +20/30
deload
etc


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> i do
> 
> 1x5
> 1x5 +10/20
> ...


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm just looking over the program again and I might throw in 2 rounds of farmer walks on friday. I don't think that it will be too much. I love farmers.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

Start of new program.

August 28

Tai chi

Warm up- (skipping x 60sec/ dive bombers x 10/ DB clean + press with 35's)x5

Clean + jerk RI 90sec
135 x 5 + jerk
145 x 5 + jerk on first 3
155 x 5 + jerk on first 2

Deadlifts RI 90sec
225 x 5
255 x 5
285 x 5

DB step-ups RI 90 
65's x 12
75's x 10
85's x 8

DB bench press (flat) RI 90sec
65's x 12
75's x 10
85's x 8

DB pull overs RI 90sec
25 x 10
35 x 10
45 x 8        

CG chin-ups RI 90sec
BW+25x10
BW+45x8
BW+45x8

Hammer curls
45x10
55x8

Rollouts- 10,9,7

Stretch


I took it pretty easy as I have been off for the past 10 days. I don't think I will keep the pull overs, I'll just do rows instead. My shoulders are not in the best of health so I think doing pull overs is a bad idea.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

Once I did pullovers and my left shoulder make a huge cracking noise and gave out. That was the end of that.

Leet weighted chins, meow


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

^Yeah, I don't know what I was thinking. I guess I just wanted to try something new. I must be the runt of the litter.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

lawl. Yeah when my shoulder popped, I was warming up with an EZ bar.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought you said you couldn't bench?  Those are respectable numbers, especially considering relative strength.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I thought you said you couldn't bench?  Those are respectable numbers, especially considering relative strength.



I second this.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2006)

damn 5 rep cleans!  you are crazy!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice job on the Clean and Jerks meow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

^ purrr.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

August 28 

evening

foam roll/stretch
45 minute easy ride
yoga


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

How are you liking the foam rollage?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

^ I love it. I've been doing it twice a day.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> How are you liking the foam rollage?



What is the foam roller supose to do?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> What is the foam roller supose to do?



You can use it to inhibit overactive myofacial tissues.  It's also used to help alleviate trigger points, which are like knots, and are very sensitive to pain and pressure.  Scar tissue and other adhesions can also be worked out.  In the end, the length-tension relationship of the muscle in question is improved.  The end results is an improved length-tension relationship in the tissue and hopefully corrected muscular imbalances and motor patterns.  

I use it on myself and virtually all of my clients.  I warn you that it hurts like Hell.  The first time you do it you are going to fucking flip when you roll your IT band/TFL.  I have a couple of clients that I cannot convince to use it because they are whiney bitches, but most of them concede and start to like it/accept it.  Once you do it consistently for a bit the pain won't be as bad.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You can use it to inhibit overactive myofacial tissues.  It's also used to help alleviate trigger points, which are like knots, and are very sensitive to pain and pressure.  Scar tissue and other adhesions can also be worked out.  In the end, the length-tension relationship of the muscle in question is improved.  The end results is an improved length-tension relationship in the tissue and hopefully corrected muscular imbalances and motor patterns.
> 
> I use it on myself and virtually all of my clients.  I warn you that it hurts like Hell.  The first time you do it you are going to fucking flip when you roll your IT band/TFL.  I have a couple of clients that I cannot convince to use it because they are whiney bitches, but most of them concede and start to like it/accept it.  Once you do it consistently for a bit the pain won't be as bad.




Physical Pain! I like it already, where can I buy a good one?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Physical Pain! I like it already, where can I buy a good one?



http://www.performbetter.com/detail.aspx?ID=4592

That's the one we have at my gym.  I like it because it has a PVC pipe in the center so it doesn't deform over time.  It is also harder so you can get more pressure in one spot.  If you're really serious about it, you can take off the foam cover and just roll on the PVC pipe, heh.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> http://www.performbetter.com/detail.aspx?ID=4592
> 
> That's the one we have at my gym.  I like it because it has a PVC pipe in the center so it doesn't deform over time.  It is also harder so you can get more pressure in one spot.  If you're really serious about it, you can take off the foam cover and just roll on the PVC pipe, heh.



  couldn't I just go to the hardware store and buy a 2 foot piece of 3inch pvc pipe and do the same thing?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> couldn't I just go to the hardware store and buy a 2 foot piece of 3inch pvc pipe and do the same thing?



That shit is more painful than you are imagining, I guarantee.  I would start out with the foam roller and progress to a harder surface, but you can give that a go if you want.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 29, 2006)

August 29

Tai chi

Ride- short ride with sprints (60 minutes)

Foam roll, stretch


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

lawl, you have the best kiki avatar, it makes me mrowful when I see it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

August 30

Tai chi

Warm up- (skipping x 60 sec, hindu pushups x 10, BB clean and press x 5) x 5

Snatch + hold   RI 90 sec
95 x 1
105 x 1
115 x 1
125 x 1
135 x 1

Front squats *with 3 sec pause in the hole RI 120 sec
185 x 12 *
205 x 10 *
230 x 8  *first 5

Standing db overhead presses  RI 120 sec
50's x 12, 65's x 10, 75's x 6

DB reverse lunges RI 90 sec
50's x 12, 65's x 12, 75's x 10

One arm db rows RI 90 sec
65's x 12, 75's x 10, 85's x 8

Pull-ups RI 120 sec
BW x 21, BW + 25 x 16, BW + 45 x 12

Supermans/ reverse supermans- 1 set each

Stretch


Really great workout. Worked hard. It's raining today so I did my tai chi inside. I will foam roll later on. Man do i have some knots in my quads and back from cycling---- can you say here comes the pain---- Hahahaha.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

"Here comes the pain." heehe..he

Great snatches and front squats!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

nice workout.

how did snatches feel?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. 
The snatches were good but not easy. It's such a cool movement. I went pretty wide with my grip to try and take my arms out of the movement likeyou are doing. I tried about three different widths until it felt right (with just the bar). 
I am cutting back my cardio so I can put more energy into the O lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

be careful playing with grip width at high intensities.  If 135 is heavy for you, you might want to drop down to 95lbs to make changes to grip width and technique before jumping back up.

Why do you front squat for such high reps?  The rear delts start to really fatigue when you get up there past about 5 reps.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, you are right. 135 wasn't that easy. I know I need to work on form. I just go so pumped up I wanted to see how far I could take it...

I will lower the reps a bit for the front squats. I was just trying to push myself stamina wise. I didn't know it was a bad idea to do the rep range I was doing.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, you are right. 135 wasn't that easy. I know I need to work on form. I just go so pumped up I wanted to see how far I could take it...
> 
> I will lower the reps a bit for the front squats. I was just trying to push myself stamina wise. I didn't know it was a bad idea to do the rep range I was doing.



it isn't that it is a bad idea....I just get concered that it may be tough to maintain form (upper back rounding) as your rear delts fatigue.  If you can do it then I guess do it.  It is kind of liek high rep deadlifts.....usually not the best idea unless you can really maintain form....because everything else tends to tire out first.  Those are good front squats though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

I trust your opinion, P. I'll try 4x4 next time with the front squats.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice front squats, no doubt!

On a side note, I like high rep front squats and deadlifts.  I agree that they are a little sketchy if you can't maintain form, but I always manage to tough it out.  If I have clients do higher rep deadlifts, I stop them at any sign of form degradation.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Nice front squats, no doubt!
> 
> On a side note, I like high rep front squats and deadlifts.  I agree that they are a little sketchy if you can't maintain form, but I always manage to tough it out.  If I have clients do higher rep deadlifts, I* stop them at any sign of form degradation.*



stopping someone else and stopping yourself are two different things though.  Yea, I stop my clients when we are doing deadlifts and there form starts to go south.  But, if I am training myself.....you know as well as I that when you want those last 2 reps, you are tired, your form has slipped on the previous two reps....you still go for it!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> stopping someone else and stopping yourself are two different things though.  Yea, I stop my clients when we are doing deadlifts and there form starts to go south.  But, if I am training myself.....you know as well as I that when you want those last 2 reps, you are tired, your form has slipped on the previous two reps....you still go for it!



True that, heh.  Honestly though, from what I can tell my back stays in pretty good alignment even when I push it.  Ever since I start doing heavy good mornings my form hasn't really slipped up on a deadlift.  Last time I can remember I did a 1RM attempt and the bar drifted a bit from my shins, but I didn't round as far as I could tell.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Cow. 
P- I love front squats thanks for getting me hooked on them.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 31, 2006)

August 31

Tai chi in the park

Stair sprints/ walk down stairs/ 60sec skipping/ two foot hops up stairs/ walk down stairs  x 5

Stretch 

I will go for an easy bike ride (45min) this evening and then do some foam rolling/ yoga.


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

lawl, why does your Location say, "Japan/Canada"?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 31, 2006)

^ Because my body is in Canada but my heart is in Japan. True Story.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

September 1

Tai chi

Warm up- (skipping x 60sec, BB snatch + 20lbs x 3 with hold, overhead BB squat (with same weight) x 5) x 5

Back squat RI 3min
185 x 12
225 x 10
300 x 5

Unilateral RDL's RI 2min
50 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 8

Unilateral incline DB bench press RI 2min
65 x 12
75 x 10
85 x 7

BW rows with feet raised on high box RI 3min
BW + 25lbs x 15
BW + 45lbs x 12
BW + 45lbs x 10

_Circuit_ RI 2min
A) standing calf raises/ B) DB overhead extensions (2 handed)/ C) toe raises
A) 135 x 20, 185 x 15, 205 x 12/ B) 65 x 12, 75 x 10, 85 x 8/ C) 25 x 25, 45 x 20, 55 x 12 (each foot)

DB farmer walks RI 3min
110- two rounds


Stretch


I'm spent...  I will do some foam rolling after I eat something. I will do yoga this evening before I go to bed.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

You really are strong kikibaker. You impress the hell out of me! Now get the fuck out of here! Drop and give me 120!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> You really are strong kikibaker. You impress the hell out of me! Now get the fuck out of here! Drop and give me 120!



Hahaha. Kikibaker, that sounds so funny!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2006)

good workout!

what is your BW, like 160 or 165 or something?  Or was it 155?  I can't remeber.  You have good weight to strength ratio.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

159 this morning.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2006)

great!  what do you think you can 1RM back squat?

have you ever thought about competing at all?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm not sure what my 1 rep back squat is. I have not tested it in a long time because I workout at home by myself and I don't have a cage. I just walk the weigth out. 
I never thought about competing as I am still quite new to the O lifts.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I will buy some ajustable saw horses today so I can use them to try and find out what my max squat is.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2006)

what about a powerlifting meet?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

My bench press sucks. Hahaha. Honestly, it would be cool but I don't know anything about powerlifting. All I know is that you Bench, Squat and deadlift and that raw is the way to go. Hahaha. I don't really think my numbers are comp worthy. By the way what class would I be in: I'm 35 is that the Open class? And what weight class would I be in? I'm clueless on this stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2006)

at 35 you might qualify for masters in coms federations.

don't know the weight classes in powerlifting.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I looked it up. I would be in the Open class (23-40 year olds). My weight class would be 67.5kg- 75 kg (at 159 I am 72.121 kg).
http://www.powerlifting.ca/rankmen.html


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2006)

I just read through some of your workouts, and you are a strong mofo, that's for sure.  I outweigh you by a good 50 pounds and you still can kick my ass on leg work.

Of course, my specialty is upper body pressing, but I have come to accept that huge lower body numbers are more impressive than huge upper body numbers.  You squatting 300 for reps at your weight is pretty awesome in my book


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot Stewart. My weakness is bench work. My shoulders give me a lot of problems so I suck at bench pressing. I can't believe your bench press, it's even more than your squat. That's insane!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks a lot Stewart. My weakness is bench work. My shoulders give me a lot of problems so I suck at bench pressing. I can't believe your bench press, it's even more than your squat. That's insane!


 
well, I didn't plan it that way, lol, that's what happens when you work out for 8 years and don't do any leg work,,hehe...I just started doing squats and deads about 2 years ago.

My shoulders suck as well, they are pretty beat up, but I will say that if you have access to a decline bench, USE IT.  Unless you do plan on competing in the bench press, the decline is a great shoulder saver.  MY bench at home declines to about a 15 degree angle, so it is pretty close to a real bench press, but saves my shoulders big time.  I don't plan on competing any time soon, so I will not be doing the flat bench ever again....declines, inclines and db press are all ok for my shoulders, flat bench is a big no-no....


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

^ That's good advice. I have not done decline bench press in a long time but I do like the movement a lot better than flat bench work. I don't have a decline bench at the moment but I am buying a squat rack tommorow and I may just get a new ajustable bench too. The place I go to has really good prices for benches and the stuff is bomb proof. I can't wait.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

September 2

Active recovery

Park stuff

Tai chi

Circuit

(Bear crawls down steps/ run up steps/ towel tree chin-ups x max) x 5

Boats- 2 sets

Stretch

The mornings are getting cooler. I saw a weird old man feading his shaggy poodle some of his jerky(who eats jerky at 7:00 in the morning?). They watched me Bear crawl the steps and the man said, "What are you training for?" To which I said, "Life." Hahahaha. We both laughed and the dog barked. It was really funny.

I will go for an easy bike ride tonight and then foam roll.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> The mornings are getting cooler. I saw a weird old man feading his shaggy poodle some of his jerky(who eats jerky at 7:00 in the morning?). They watched me Bear crawl the steps and the man said, "What are you training for?" To which I said, "Life." Hahahaha. We both laughed and the dog barked. It was really funny.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

I spent the afternoon going to fitness shops trying to find a 1/2 squat but all I could find was the cage type.  I want to have the option of walking the weight in and out. I am so pissed right now, I don't want to have to order from the States because it will take too long to get here and cost too much $$$. I tried to find the SUMO squat rack that P gave me a link to but no one where I am from sells that brand. At least I know more of what I want than I did yesterday... I thought there would be more selection....


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

Training for life eh?  I like that.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2006)

Where did you say you were from baker?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

Alberta, Canada...


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Eh?

lawl


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 2, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 3, 2006)

September 3

OFF

Early morning walk to my favorite coffee shop.
Yoga

I will go for a ride at some point today, a long but easy ride, just to smell the air and have the wind blow on my face. Riding a bike is a good way to lift my spirits. I want to be fresh for tomorrows workout.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 3, 2006)

Lawl


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 4, 2006)

September 4

Tai chi

Warm up- (skipping x 60 sec/ box jumps x 3/ DB clean and press with 25's/ x5

Clean + jerk RI-90 sec
135 x 5 + jerk
145 x 5 + jerk on first 3
155 x 3 + jerk on first 1
165 x 1 + jerk on first 1

Deadlifts RI- 120 sec
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3
335 x 1

Pistols RI- 120 sec
L- BW x 20, BW + 25 x 15, BW + 45 x 8
R- BW x 19, BW + 25 x 14, BW + 45 x 8

One arm DB rows RI- 90 sec
100 x 5 x 3

CG bench press RI- 90 sec
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5

CG chin-ups RI - 120 sec
20, 20, 18

Rollouts
10,10,8



Stretch


I can't seem to get past 165 on my cleans.  My flexibility in my shoulders sucks but I am working with the foam roller and yoga to improve this. The deads felt good. Everything else was on par or better. Overall, I am happy with the way things are going.


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

Those pistols disgust me.  I hate you.  Let's make babies.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Those pistols disgust me.  I hate you.  Let's make babies.



I'm all yours.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 5, 2006)

September 5

ParK stuff

Tai chi

Circuit
I took four small pylons to the park to mark out an area to perform my circuit.
Start- (bear crawl/ sprint back/ leap frogs/ sprint back) - End x 5

Inchworms/ boats- max time x 2

Stretch


I'm sore today. I didn't sleep well last night so I'm sure it's just that. The tai chi always helps me focus/ relax/ get energized. After I did tai chi I just sat on a bench and chilled out for a few minutes, drinking my green drink concotion, then started my circuit. When I was back home drank a protein drink and prepared a decent "real" meal. 

I will foam roll later in the day after I go for an easy ride. I know how to ride relaxed, to me it's as natural as walking. I have a lot of paved bike trails close to where I live that are fun to explore. It's easy for me to Zen out while riding, which is, I guess, partly why I enjoy it so much. The trees are changing colour and I can smell a new season in the air.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 6, 2006)

September 6

Tai chi

Warm up- (skipping x 60 sec, hindu pushups x 10, BB overhead squats (with just the bar) x 10) x 5

Snatch + hold RI 90 sec
95 x 1 x 5- working on grip
125 x 1 x 3- super easy
135 x 2 - a lot easier than last week

Front squats RI 120 sec
135 x 4 fast
185 x 4 with 3 sec pause
225 x 4 with 3 sec pause
240 x 4 no pause- was hard

BW reverse push ups with feet raised on high box RI 90 sec
BW + 25lbs x 15, BW + 45lbs x 13, BW + 45lbs x 11

BB Bulgarian ssquats RI 120 sec
135 x 10 each leg
155 x 8 each leg
165 x 6 each leg

Pull- ups RI 120 sec
BW + 21, BW + 45 x 11, BW + 55 x 8

Handstand pushups RI 120 sec
18, 18, 16

One arm handstand holds RI 90 sec
Left side- 63 seconds, 59 seconds
Right side- 61 seconds, 59 seconds

Supermans/ reverse supermans- 1 set each



Stretch


Sweating to the oldies! I'm beat. The Bulgarians and last set of front sqauts owned me, hahahha. I know my legs will be sore tomorrow, because I went close to all out. I went to my Mom's place yesterday for supper so I ate a lot of things that I shouldn't but I enjoyed myself and that counts for a lot- she makes better pies than me, her crust is inter-planetary. Hahahaha.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice workout mang.  Are those handstand holds with your feet butted up against the wall or freestanding?  Either way that's badass.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 6, 2006)

^ Freestanding, no way! Hahaha. I'm no Jackie Chan! I keep pretty straight but my feet do touch the wall for balance. I would love to get to the level of doing one arm handstand holds (for time) without any support, but you would need amazing balance and strength... I can't even do them holding a small weight in the other hand, yet. I tried once and I fell on my face! Hahhaha.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Freestanding, no way! Hahaha. I'm no Jackie Chan! I keep pretty straight but my feet do touch the wall for balance. I would love to get to the level of doing one arm handstand holds (for time) without any support, but you would need amazing balance and strength... I can't even do them holding a small weight in the other hand, yet. I tried once and I fell on my face! Hahhaha.



Nonetheless, that is an impressive feat!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks, CP, but I think it's mostly just practice.


I went for an evening ride to loosen up the legs and ease my weary mind (80min). I am going to foam roll before I go to bed.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 7, 2006)

September 7

OFF

All I am going to do today is foam roll, yoga and a very easy recovery ride (in the evening).  My legs are sore today but not as bad as I thought they would be.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> September 7
> 
> OFF
> 
> All I am going to do today is foam roll, yoga and a very easy recovery ride (in the evening).  My legs are sore today but not as bad as I thought they would be.



I love your off days.  It's so much more active than most anyone on the planet.  I also like to at least get outside and walk on my day off, or something like that.  I'm thinking about buying a bicycle.  That seems like a good way to get in some relaxing active recovery work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 7, 2006)

CP, how far away (miles) is your house from your work?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> CP, how far away (miles) is your house from your work?



About 6 miles.  There are a lot of street lights to get there though.  It takes about 30 minutes to drive even in light traffic.  It sucks balls.  It's also all downhill there, but uphill on the return trip.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, if you got a bike you could easily ride that 25-23 minutes.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 7, 2006)

^ whoops. 25- 35 min


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

You are a god among men.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

September 8

Tai chi

Warm up- (skipping (backwards) x 60 sec/ Jump over burpees (over flat bench) x 10/ ng chin-up x 5) x 5

Back squat RI 3min
135 x 12 (warm up)
225 x 10
275 x 8
305 x 6

Unilateral RDL'S RI 2min
50 x 12
75 x 8
85 x 6

Unilateral incline db bench press RI 2min
65 x 12
75 x 10
85 x 8    

One arm rows RI 2min
105 x 5, 5, 5

Standing calf raises/ toe raises RI 2min
135 x 20, 185 x 15, 210 x 10/ 25 x 25, 45 x 18, 55 x 12

Farmer walks RI 3min
105's - two rounds

Bird dogs - 2 sets


Stretch


I changed things up a bit with my warm-up to keep things interesting. I forgot how cool burpees are. The squats felt really good. I felt really strong today. I had a great sleep and woke up happy.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2006)

good job!  you are getting strong on the squats!  how is the depth?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks P. I feel very motivated these days, being on this forum has helped me out a lot, helped me be more disciplined. For squats I always do ATG.  I don't consider a squat anything less then full depth. My stance for back squats is a little wider than for front squats but it feels natural so I'm sticking with it. I reallize I am using more of my hip strength (it's not like a sumo squat or anything like that) but I have strong hips from years of cycling.

P, is your back squat the same width as your front squat?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> P, is your back squat the same width as your front squat?




yea, pretty much.  they are about shoulder width apart.  I squat pretty narrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2006)

Badass back squats man.  Mad props.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Cow. I don't know if I should work on getting a heavier bodyweight so I could lift more or if I should just stay around the 160-165 mark. I'm still mainly concerned with all around atheticism so I don't want to get too heavy.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

September 9

Tai chi

Early morning- walk 45min

Late afternoon- I went for a quick fun ride with my friend (60min) on our track bikes.

Stretch

I will foam roll this evening. I'm rolling my life away.  And the beat goes on... Life is good.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 10, 2006)

September 10

Park stuff

Tai chi

Circuit*A/B*

*A*- (Bear crawls down steps/ run up steps/ towel pull-ups x max) x 5

*B*- (Siide planks x max time/ boats x max time/ supermans x max time) x 2

Stretch

It started to rain so I did part B at my house. Kung Fu POW! 
P.S. I saw a rabbit in the park. We stared each other down- both of us frozen as ice sculptures- then he got bored and hopped away.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

That was Vieope.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> That was Vieope.



Then I guess I should have gave him a carrot. He did look hungry. Sorry, Vieope.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

September 11

Tai chi

Warm up- (skipping 60 sec/ burpee to box jump x 3/ DB clean and press with 25's x 3) x 5

Clean + jerk* RI 2min
135 x 3***
145 x 3***
155 x 3***
165 x 1 x 3* - I suck. 

Deadlifts RI 3min
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 3
345 x 1 x 3

DB step-ups RI 2min
100's x 12, 10, 8

One arm DB rows RI 2min
100's x 8 x 3

Band push-ups RI 2min
50, 50, 50   I did not want to bench today, pushups are easier on my shoulders. 

CG chin-ups RI 2min
BW + 25 x 15, BW + 45 x 12, BW + 55 x 9   I did not go all out as I was beat. 

Rollouts RI 90sec
10, 9, 9   


Stretch


This week I will try to go heavy on squats and deads and then next week I will go lighter and for higher reps. I am going away (not jail- hahaha) on October 1 for a week so I plan to take that week off. When I am away I will just do BW stuff, yoga and tai chi but that's it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)

No, don't go away! 

I think I'm going to put some olympic stuff into my routine more often now that my shoulder feels better. Probably just clean and presses.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

At cat's got to do what a cat's got to do. I'll be back before you know it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

September 12

Yoga

Long walk- 1 hour

Foam rolling

My legs were stiff today so I decided the best thing to do would be to go for a long walk. I did not see any rabbits today. It always amazes me how far a person can walk in just an hour. It's good to slow things down once and awhile. I must be a cat because I like walking down back alleys, I like to go where most people would not choose to go.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> At cat's got to do what a cat's got to do. I'll be back before you know it.



Where are you headed?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

New Brunswick.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

September 13

Tai chi - It's getting colder in the morning  I was the only one in the park.

Warm up- (skipping x 60, hindu pushups x 10, DB snatch (25's) 1 + 5 overhead squats) x 5

BB snatch RI 90sec
95 x 1 x 5
125 x 1 x 5
135 x 1 x 3
140 x 1 x 2

Front squats RI 3min
135 x 5
185 x 5 with 3sec pause
225 x 3 with 3sec pause
245 x 3 x 3

Renegade rows RI 90sec
65 x 12, 75 x 10, 85 x 8

DB Bulgarian squats RI 2min
65's x 12, 75's x 10, 85's x 8 (each leg)

*A*- handstand pushups/ *B*- one arm handstand holds RI 3min
*A*- 18, 18, 17
* B*- L arm- 69sec, 63sec, 60sec/ R arm- 67sec, 64sec, 60 sec

Pull- ups RI 2min
BW x 21, BW x 20, BW x 17

Supermans/ reverse supermans - 1 set

Stretch

Kill me now. Tough workout. Must drink my shake now. Please kill me. Ugh.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome Bulgarian squats.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

Sick Bulgarian squats there Sally Jessie.  Nice avatar too, hah!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you Mr. fufu and Mr. Cow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 14, 2006)

September 14

Ugh...

Tai chi - indoors, as it was raining this morning 

Ugh. I ate something that upset my stomach, I was up most of the night hitting the T- bowl. If I feel better later on I will go for a swim.
Ugh.
Someone please shoot me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 15, 2006)

September 15

Tai chi

Warm up- (skipping x 60 sec, jump over burpees x 10, DB snatches +  10 overhead squats with 25's) x 5

Back squat RI 2-3 min
135 x 12 (warm up)
225 x 10
275 x 6
305 x 5

Unilateral RDL's RI 2 min
50 x 12
75 x 8
85 x 5 

Unilateral incline db bench press RI 2 min
65 x 12
75 x 10
75 x 8

One arm rows RI 2min
105 x 5 x 3

Standing calf raises/ toe raises RI 2 min
135 x 20, 185 x 15, 225 x 10/
25 x 25, 45 x 18, 45 x 15

Farmer walks RI 2 min
105's x 2 rounds


Stretch


Not by best workout. I pulled my left calf muscle when I was on my last round of the farmers walks. It wasn't bad I stopped and stretched it out and will continue to stretch it throughout the day just in case. I was pissed off before I started to train so that probably didn't help much. I don't think I was hydrated enough which I am pretty sure was the cause. Next week I am going to drop the weight and work on my endurance. I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> September 14
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> ...



I ate something that upset my stomach too. Still bothering me from this morning. I felt like a triple-void was possibly when I got up this morning.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

rofl, I was gonna say, "you must be in a bad mood". Nice squats as always.  lawl, my right calf cramped up yesterday. My left later felt wierd too. You'll get better, just take a cat nap.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

September 15

Yoga

Walk- 2 hours

Foam roll

Nap


I felt like crap when I woke up. I must have a bug or the bug must have me. I did a little yoga and then packed up my backpack and went for a long walk. When I got back I had a nap. I feel a bit better now but still not 100%. 
I'm all hot for this girl who works as a server at an upscale diner I go to. She is part Japanese and has a cute smile and a tight bottom. Maybe, I will get the nerve to ask her out when I come back from NB. She seems cool. 
Fall is in full swing. I love this time of year- when the light is warm and golden.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

lawl, your outlook on life is so pure. Mine on the other hand...

I've also been feeling a bit under the weather. Mostly tired. I slept 11 hours last night and felt like taking a nap today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

You probably are just stressed from the pressures of school. School can drain a KIKI dry. Sleep and dream of hot Japanese girls- that's what I do.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> You probably are just stressed from the pressures of school. School can drain a KIKI dry. Sleep and dream of hot Japanese girls- that's what I do.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Did you go to college? I ask this in the most non-judgemental of manners.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes. Arts. MBA


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooh kewl.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

MBA - was a joke (business degree)
MA- Master of Arts is what I have.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

What are you taking in school?


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Kinesiology!


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

A TA was teaching my last Human Performance & Nutrition class and I feel like I could tought the class better than her. Which is sad. She didn't use applied science. Just saying "this is this, and that is that". Never showing how the facts actually applied to real life.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

Bring KEFE to your class and have him whip your TA's ass. HAHAHA. Is it a four year program? What year are you in?


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah for my BA. 1st year. I switched majors from Athropology.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> Kinesiology!



you are studying Kinesiology!

Sweet!

And you live in MASS,  If I were you, once summer comes around, I would try and contact Mike Boyle and do an intership at his facility.  You will learn A LOT!


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you are studying Kinesiology!
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> And you live in MASS,  If I were you, once summer comes around, I would try and contact Mike Boyle and do an intership at his facility.  You will learn A LOT!



Sounds really cool. Can you give me a little more detail it entails?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> Sounds really cool. Can you give me a little more detail it entails?



just send an email to him and ask about intership possibilities.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> just send an email to him and ask about intership possibilities.



Ok, I will look into it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 17, 2006)

September 17

Park stuff

Tai chi

Circuit *A/B*

*A*-(skipping x 60sec/ bear crawls down steps/ run up steps/ tree branch pull- ups x 15) x 5

*B*-(side planks x max time/ boats x max time/ supermans x max time) x2

Stretch

I had a great sleep and feel back to normal. I will foam roll later. Not one person in the park this morning just me and some squawking birds.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

squawk squawk


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 18, 2006)

September 18

Tai chi

Light week day 1

Warm up- (skipping x 60 sec/ DB clean and press 25's/ high box jumps x 5) x 5

Clean and press RI 90 sec

95 x 5
135 x 3
145 x 3
155 x 1 x 3

Deadlifts RI 2 min
155 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
325 x 1

Pistols RI 2 min
Left- 20, 15, 12 (BW, medicine ball, 25 pounds)
Right- 20, 15, 12 (BW, medicine ball, 25 pounds)

One arm rows RI 2 min
85 x 12 x 3

DB bench press (flat) RI 2 min
85 x 12 x 3

CG chin-ups RI 2 min
BW x 15, BW x 22, BW + 25 x 12 

Rollouts RI 90 sec
10, 10, 10


Stretch/ foam roll


I am slowly cutting back the weight this week. The following week I will take off completely from lifting. I plan to start an new program on October 9, when I come back from my trip.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

How long will you be gone?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 18, 2006)

One week


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

New Brunswick right?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

lawl, I live like an hour away from there. In fact a friend of mine was just up there a couple days ago at a BMW dealer.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 18, 2006)

So how often do you visit Canada? Have you been to other places in Canada too? Eastern Canada is so different than Western Canada. Next year I am thinking of biking across Canada. For a long time I wanted to bike from Victoria to New York, it would be a great adventure. If I don't do that I might plan a cycling trip with my friend and his wife to Northern canada: Nunavut. That would be amazing. http://www.gov.nu.ca/


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

Lol I have never been to Canada. I have lived on 4 different continents and visited dozens of countries but I have never even been to Canada while I live so close.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> Lol I have never been to Canada. I have lived on 4 different continents and visited dozens of countries but I have never even been to Canada while I live so close.



Lawl, yew must be a trillionaire.


----------



## fufu (Sep 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl, yew must be a trillionaire.



lawl, neg. Why would I be?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> Lol I have never been to Canada. I have lived on 4 different continents and visited dozens of countries but I have never even been to Canada while I live so close.



Wow, I have been to Mississippi and Georgia.  
I don't like to travel.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 19, 2006)

September 19

OFF

Tai chi
Foot/ arch exercises

I will go for an easy bike ride later tonight with a few hill sprints.

My mid back has been stiff all day today so I will try to work that out on the foam roller. Yesterday I was rolling my back with a softball and I think I went too hard. Rolling over a softball works great on the abdominals, and legs but not so much on the spine.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

Foot arch exercises? Care to elaborate?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 19, 2006)

I stand on a handball, tennis ball sometimes even a baseball but not with full pressure. I also to circles, roll up a towel with my foot and pick up marbles with my toes. I also sit like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.evolutionhealth.com/free_report_feet_instructions.htm I do a lot of other strange stuff for my hands too. Hands and feet are important to train too same as any other part of your body.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 19, 2006)

BigDyl I like the boat hat! That's a hip cat. I would not want to get in his way!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 19, 2006)

Softball on your spine?  Whoah dude.  Calm down there, haha!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 19, 2006)

^ Yeah, I know! I'm not so smart sometimes.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 20, 2006)

September 20

Tai chi

Light day, day 2

Warm up (skipping x 60 sec, hindu pushups x 10, DB snatch (with 25's) x 1 + 5 overhead squats) x 5

BB Snatch + hold RI 90 sec
95 x 1 x 5
115 x 1 x 5
125 x 1 x 3
135 x 1

Front squats RI 2 min
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 5

Renegade rows RI 90 sec
55 x 15
65 x 12
75 x 10

DB Bulgarian squats RI 2 min
55 x 15
65 x 12
75 x 10

Pull-ups RI 2 min
BW x 18, BW + 25 x 15, BW + 45 x 10

Dips RI 2 min
BW x 21, BW + 25 x 18, BW + 45 x 12

Hammer curls
50 x 12, 10, 8

Supermans/ reverse supermans - 1 set


Stretch/ foam roll


One more light day and then I will up the weight again. My week of starts September 30. I'm going to cut back my calories by 700 calories on my week off.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

You got your shit figured out. 

That was a light day? :0

You should post some pics. I am curious how your physique is looking since you are putting up some bad ass weights at such a light bodyweight. I suppose it is relative to your height too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not tall between 5' 7"- 5' 7.5". So pretty short.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

lawl, nice axe.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, nice axe.



Someones got to chop the wood.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 21, 2006)

September 21

Park stuff

Tai chi

Stair sprints- (walk down (recovery) then sprint up) x 10
Stability work- planks

Stretch/ foam roll

I will go for an easy bike ride this evening. I just kept it simple today- no bear crawls, or tree pull-ups. I just wanted to focus on the sprints.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 22, 2006)

your core is freakin amazing! the shit you do, OMG one hand handstand planks


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks, Mike, but everything is easy when you only weigh 160 pounds.

September 22

Tai chi

Last light day

Warm up (skipping x 60 sec, jump over burpees (a low bench) x 10, DB overhead squats x 5 (with 15's, 25's and 35's) x 5

Back squat RI 2 min
135 x 12
225 x 10
250 x 8

Unilateral RDL's RI 3 min
50 x 12 (each leg)
65 x 10
75 x 8

Speed push ups/ one arm rows RI 2 min
50 reps/ 65 x 12
50 reps/ 75 x 10
50 reps/ 85 x 8

Standing calf raises/ toe raises RI 2 min
135 x 20, 185 x 15, 225 x 10/ 25 x 25, 45 x 18, 45 x 12 (each foot)

Farmer walks RI 60 sec
85's x 2 rounds (fast)

Boats/ neck bridge 2 sets

Stretch

I lowered the weights and the rest intervals to work on my endurance. I was fast walking the 85's was harder then I thought it would be. It was a great workout.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2006)

So you do farmers walks, nice. I am too much of a pussy to keep doing them, because I hated them.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

KelJu- Yeah, I love farmers.

September 23

Slept in

OFF

Tai chi

I am going to go for a fun bike ride this afternoon. On Sunday I'm going to play handball with a friend of mine, provided it's not raining. I want to get better at handball. So today I'm going to go for a walk to purchase some new balls.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 24, 2006)

September 24

Tai chi

Lane swim 30 min

I went for an early morning swim. I suck at swimming but I want get better so I am going to start doing it more often. I didn't swim for very long as I plan to play handball later this afternoon/ early evening.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

Swimming eh? Where do you swim?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 24, 2006)

^ I have a few options close by. The place I went today is a fitness & Wellness Centre at a College. I buy a book of tickets becuase I don't have a pass. If I get more into it I will buy a pass.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Workout look good and solid. You do things that I have never did. Renegade rows, bb snatch. I have never did either. I have pretty much always stuck with all of the basics (bench, squat, deads) Just the basics.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, DD, I really like my current program. Yeah, I like to mix it up a bit, but I think my program is still pretty basic. Full body 3 x week with one olympic movement to start each day: Snatch, clean, front squat. I front squat one day and back squat on another day. I deadlift once a week too. It's almost all compound movements.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 25, 2006)

September 25

Tai chi

Heavy

Warm up- (skipping x 60sec/ box jump x 5/ DB clean & press 25's/35's x3) x 5

Clean + jerk RI 2 min
95 x 5
125 x 4
155 x 3
165 x 2
170 x 1

Deadlifts RI 3-4 min
225 x 5
275 x 4
315 x 3
365 x 2
405 x 1

DB step-ups RI 3 min
105's x 10, 8, 6

One arm rows RI 2 min
105's x 6, 5, 5

Flat bench press RI 2 min
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5

CG chin-ups RI 2 min
BW + 25 x 12, BW + 45 x 10, BW + 55 x 8

Rollouts
10, 8, 6

Stretch


I finally increased my power clean, even if it was not by much. The deadlifts came pretty easy except for the last one. I was happy with my grip, its not as weak as it used to be- I think the farmers have been helping me out a lot. I feel no need to bench press more than 225 at this point as I don't care that much about those numbers. I would much rather work on developing a better overhead press, but my shoulders need a lot more TLC now.


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

Strong w/o Baker.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks fufu. Meow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 25, 2006)

I think after my week off I am going to continue on with the program I have been on. I may tweak it a bit but not much as it's ben working well for me. I am so digging the olympic stuff. I might not be that good at it but I am having so much fun that I don't think I could stop if I wanted.  I have also noticed that my overall conditioning has improved a lot since I started including some of the olympic lifts (more stamina). I am also thinking of swimming on my off days starting with one days and biking on the other days. My diet has been pretty good, so I don't have to mess with that much.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> September 25
> 
> Tai chi
> 
> ...


 
that is a nice workout you had there, I think about what I am doing currently, basically fullbody, 1 set per exercise, I total about 9 sets a workout, I cringe at the though of doing all these sets that you did, lol.

I used to want to develop a strong overhead press as well, until my shoulders told me it wasn't going to happen.  It sucks getting older!  fortunately, I can still do db presses overhead, so I have a goal of getting up to 100lb dbs with those for reps, I think I like the dbs better than the barbell anyway, feels a lot more natural I think


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Stewart. Yeah, I hear you, getting older sucks.  My only real problem I have is my shoulders, my knees are still healthy, and everything else is fine, so I don't think I have it too bad. 100's for reps sounds like a good goal. I like DB overhead pressing a bit better than BB overhead pressing when it comes to doing higher reps but I like the stability of a barbell for the lower rep stuff.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 26, 2006)

September 26

Tai chi

OFF


I may go swimming later on today it just depends how I am feeling. I am pretty sore from yesterdays workout. It wouldn't kill me to have a total rest day.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 27, 2006)

September 27

Tai chi

Heavy

Warm up- (skipping x 60 sec, hindu pushups x 10, DB snatch (with 25's/35's) 1 + 5 overhead squats) x 5

BB snatch + hold RI 90 sec
95 x 1 x 5 warm up
125 x 1 x 5
135 x 1 x 3
145 x 1 x 3
150 x 1 

Front squats RI 3 min
135 x 5 warm up
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 3

DB rows RI 2 min
100 x 10 x 3

Reverse DB lunge RI 2 min
100's x 10, 8, 6

Overhead press RI 2 min
95 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 5

Pull-ups RI 2 min
20, 20, 18


Stretch


Felt good today. I am happy with the snatches and front squats. Both a re personal bests.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

I was gonna say, nice snatch!hehe and front squattage! I love heavy front squats in the 1-4 rep range, they feel so cool.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice workouts there Baker.  I really like the Stepups.  105s for pretty high reps is badass.

It seems like your strength levels are pretty close to mine.  Too bad you live so far away or I'd try to workout with ya one day.  

Where in Canada do you live anyway?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Cow. Yeah, you would be fun to lift with you but I think I would get owned.  I live out west, in sunny Alberta. 

September 28

Tai chi

Off

I'm taking today off. Tomorrow is my last day of lifting before I go away. I plan to give it all I've got on Friday as I will be taking following week off.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

good job.  how did the snatch go?  How is your technique coming along?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 28, 2006)

That snatches went well. If I warm up a lot and focus on keeping my grip wide they are a lot easier. I think part of my problem has been psychological. The idea of lifting a lot of weight over my head is something I have to get my head around. It takes a lot of nerve and focus, but that's what I like about it. But with a lot of warmup sets my confidence builds. Not that I am lifting a lot.  I do really like the lift, it's adictave.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 29, 2006)

September 29

Tai chi

Heavy- last day before I take a week off

Warm up- (skipping x 60 sec, jump over burpees x 10, DB snatch + 5 overhead squats with 25's) x 5

Back squat RI 3 min
135 x 10
225 x 8
275 x 5
325 x 3 x 2 

Unilateral RDL's RI 2 min
65 x 10 x 2
75 x 8 x 2
85 x 6 x 2

BW rows with feet on box RI 2 min
BW x 20, BW + 25 x 15, BW + 45 x 12

Standing calf raises/ Toe raises RI 2 min
225 x 15, 12, 10/ 25 x 25, 45 x 18, 55 x 12 x 2

Farmer walks RI 2 min
110 x 2- 3 rounds marching


Stretch


That's it, I'm done for the week. My week off starts now. Time to eat and relax.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice squatties and inverted rowage!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

How did the week off treat ya?


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Bakerboy...wtf are you!??!?!


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

I miss you.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2006)

The funny thing is that this morning I too was thinking about what the heck has happened to BakerBoy......

FuFu, why does it have to hurt so much??


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2006)

P-funk said:


> The funny thing is that this morning I too was thinking about what the heck has happened to BakerBoy......
> 
> FuFu, why does it have to hurt so much??



....I just don't know........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to see his workout logs with handstand push ups and bear crawls down stairs...


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 21, 2006)

---I'm back--- or should I say I have been to hell and back. 

To make a long story short... I have had some medical problems and have been in and out of emergency and seen several doctors...
because I was having a lot of chest/ shoulder pain. The pain has been constant since I came back from my trip, so bad that I thought I was having a heart attack. After ECG's and multiple blood tests- testing everything from blood clots to diabetes as well as chest x- rays the doctors say I have a bad case of Costochondritis- inflammation in the cartilage and bones of the chest wall. Anyway they told me all they can do is give me something for the pain... but I don't want to be dependent on drugs- I want to solve the problem not mask the problem-- so I have been doing my own research on the subject. I am on a strick anti- imflammitary diet, vitamins. Until yesterday I could not even push a heavy door open or support myself in a pushup position and my energy for the last two months has been about a 1 out of 10. A week ago I could only manage two walk around the block, now I have worked my way up to 3- 45min walks. The thing that sucks the most is that I can't even ride my bike without intense pain in my left ribs, even bending over to tie my shoes is very taxing. The strange thing is I don't even know how I got this- is it viral or did I re-injure myself (I have had three major accidents on my bike in the past year- on one I flipped over inthe air (my front brakes jammed up) and landed on my back inthe middle of the street or it could be from stress to... Anyway I hope to be back in good helath soon. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Holy shit!  Hope you get better!!

we missed you, as evident by the song I left in here.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah thanks P. I am trying to rebuild my immune system. It sucks but I have seen some improvements. On the up side I am learning a lot about natural remedies/ herbs etc. Also I meditate when the pain gets bad- it beats the haze of drugs. 

How is your company- Optimum Sports Performance- anything develop with that since I have been gone? How's the O lifting? I don't see any posts from Foreman has he been axed??


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah thanks P. I am trying to rebuild my immune system. It sucks but I have seen some improvements. On the up side I am learning a lot about natural remedies/ herbs etc. Also I meditate when the pain gets bad- it beats the haze of drugs.
> 
> How is your company- Optimum Sports Performance- anything develop with that since I have been gone? How's the O lifting? I don't see any posts from Foreman has he been axed??



Well, as far as the company goes, it appears (for the moment) that things are going to start moving in the right direction (I jsut posted in my journal).

Foreman has been axed, as well as Tough Old Man and Kenwood.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ---I'm back--- or should I say I have been to hell and back.
> 
> To make a long story short... I have had some medical problems and have been in and out of emergency and seen several doctors...
> because I was having a lot of chest/ shoulder pain. The pain has been constant since I came back from my trip, so bad that I thought I was having a heart attack. After ECG's and multiple blood tests- testing everything from blood clots to diabetes as well as chest x- rays the doctors say I have a bad case of Costochondritis- inflammation in the cartilage and bones of the chest wall. Anyway they told me all they can do is give me something for the pain... but I don't want to be dependent on drugs- I want to solve the problem not mask the problem-- so I have been doing my own research on the subject. I am on a strick anti- imflammitary diet, vitamins. Until yesterday I could not even push a heavy door open or support myself in a pushup position and my energy for the last two months has been about a 1 out of 10. A week ago I could only manage two walk around the block, now I have worked my way up to 3- 45min walks. The thing that sucks the most is that I can't even ride my bike without intense pain in my left ribs, even bending over to tie my shoes is very taxing. The strange thing is I don't even know how I got this- is it viral or did I re-injure myself (I have had three major accidents on my bike in the past year- on one I flipped over inthe air (my front brakes jammed up) and landed on my back inthe middle of the street or it could be from stress to... Anyway I hope to be back in good helath soon. How is everyone else doing?



Welcome back!!! This has made my day. 

Man, you've been through alot of shit. Best of luck with that, are the doctors trying to find out what caused it? Maybe there are people on IM who could offer some help.

Atleast you are progressing, right?


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks fufu... it's good to be back. 

I am getting better- slowly progressing. The inmflammation seems to be subsiding with the diet that I am on. The main thing now is getting my energy level back up and managing the pain in my ribs.

I wan't to start training again as soon as I can- probably just some basic bodyweight stuff/ light db to begin with. I'm trying to stay positive. I'm sure with a lot of hard work I can get back to my old self again...


----------



## mike456 (Dec 22, 2006)

holy shit, I couldnt believe my eyes when I saw your name! hopefully you get better soon, you are very missed! good luck


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks fufu... it's good to be back.
> 
> I am getting better- slowly progressing. The inmflammation seems to be subsiding with the diet that I am on. The main thing now is getting my energy level back up and managing the pain in my ribs.
> 
> I wan't to start training again as soon as I can- probably just some basic bodyweight stuff/ light db to begin with. I'm trying to stay positive. I'm sure with a lot of hard work I can get back to my old self again...



How is daily living handling with the inflammation? Are you able to function normally besides not being able tp train?

You'll be back and doing your hand stand pushups gain.


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

Damn thats a rough go. Hope all will be fine.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks guys- P, Mike, Double D, fufu.  The daily living has been tough but it's slowly getting better.

I am determined to get my health back. It makes me think of all the people who live with chronic pain for years and years. 

I have started to set aside the time I ussually dedicate to training just to do simple rehad things- which has been mostly just walking and meditating. It's humbling starting from scratch but we all have things we have to fight for in life. A lot of people struggle with far worse conditions- at least what I have doesn't seem to be terminal- as far as the doctors know it's not cancer... 
I think my recovery will go smoother if I try to stay positive and have a sense of humour about it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 24, 2006)

I attempted to workout today- my energy was so low. I just wanted to see what was possible...

Bending forward causes me to have a lot of pain so a lot of things I can't really do- I am going to just keep it simple and do what I said- lift very light- with a lot of BW stuff. 

Rode 15min - slow - at least I can ride- a few days ago I couldn't even do that!

Later-
Clean + Press 2 sets
45- 5 reps 
75- 5 reps

Snatch 2 sets
75- 3 reps
75- 2 reps

Front squats 2 sets
75- 5 reps
75- 5 reps

Floor presses 2 sets
45 pound plate 12 reps
45 pound plate 10 reps

Pullups (L- ups) 2 sets
BW- 5 reps
BW- 5 reps

One arm reverse fly 2 sets
10- 12 reps
10- 12 reps

Plank- 2 sets
I didn't bother to time it- just went as long as I could with good form.

Thats it... This sucks- I am so discouraged- what's happening to my body-
I was so beat after just doing that- I want to punch someone.


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

You posted this a while ago in my journal. Maybe it will cheer you up?


----------



## fufu (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm also in the dumps, but your prediciment makes me feel like a selfish a-hole. At this stage you can atleast look to progression, even if it may not be tremendous. Progress is progress though. I believe in you!


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 26, 2006)

The rehab workout

I'm just taking on a day to day basis.

Today

Burpees- warm up 3min

3 Burpees to 3 chin ups -2 sets

BW lunge with jump- 12 reps/ 2 sets
Pullups (L-ups)- 6, 6
BW split squat- 12 reps/ 2 sets

BB snatch- 45*/75*/95
5 reps, 3 reps, 2 reps  
* with overhead press

All things considered I am happy with the way things went today. I lost 15 pounds in the last two months so I can't expect to just jump right back in to where I was- training wise- before I got sick. I hope my energy level start to pick up soon. I think optimal nutrition as well as eating enough calories is going to be critical to my success.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 26, 2006)

for someone coming back from illness, that is a pretty darn good workout!


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, what P-funk said, looks like solid progress. You know what you gotta do, just give'er time and you'll be back!


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks P-funk and fufu.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 28, 2006)

Today-

Warm up- burpees (starting lying face down) 3 min

BB cleans/ rollouts - 2 sets
95/5, 115/5/ 5, 5

Clean + press - 2sets
115/1
115/1

Clean + front squat - 2 sets
115/5
115/5

BW bulgarian squats- 2 sets
20, 20
20, 20

Pullups/ chinups
25 total reps

I need to find a way I can do a horizontal movement that doesn't cause me to bend over to much- I guess I could just do BW rows. For some reason I found the pullups/ chinups harder to do today.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey, looks you are are starting to back to your old self. 115 lbs might not seem alot compared to what you used to but, but it is 115 lbs! Nothing to be toyed with!

For the rows, you could do prone rows on a bench. You know? Would you be fine doing something like that? You don't need to bend over to support yourself, just lay on the bench. Would that hurt your chest?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Burpees???


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah- like this- http://www.rosstraining.com/articles/burpeeclip.htm There are lots of variations but this is your standard burpee- great as a warm up.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Hey, looks you are are starting to back to your old self. 115 lbs might not seem alot compared to what you used to but, but it is 115 lbs! Nothing to be toyed with!
> 
> For the rows, you could do prone rows on a bench. You know? Would you be fine doing something like that? You don't need to bend over to support yourself, just lay on the bench. Would that hurt your chest?



That's a good idea, fufu, except I don't have a bench that is high enough.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Those look intresting. I may give them a go.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe you could find something to stack under the legs.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Hmmm, maybe you could find something to stack under the legs.



A might able to lay on my chest with my bench set at a low incline- like a bent over row but with support. I think I could pull a barbell from the floor from that angle. Thanks for the  fufu.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2006)

Baker is back!  I was lonely without you.  Hold me.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> A might able to lay on my chest with my bench set at a low incline- like a bent over row but with support. I think I could pull a barbell from the floor from that angle. Thanks for the  fufu.



That's actually another accepted way to do them. Kind of emulates the angle of a bent over row better.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Baker is back!  I was lonely without you.  Hold me.



 Yeah, it's good to be back. I missed you too, Cow.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Hold me.*



Hold me now??


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 28, 2006)

^


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I did Burpees today. Those are tougher than they look whenever the old cardio part of myself isnt up to par.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, I hear ya.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 30, 2006)

I went for a ride today. I didn't time myself, I just wanted to focus on breathing in the fresh winter air and having a little fun. It feels good to be back on the bike again. Riding is my sanity. I took it pretty easy. 

I love winter riding- hard packed snow is the best. It was very sunny and bright and the trails were not congested. I did get some pain in my ribs- when I started to push it hard up this steep hill- so I jumped off and pushed the rest of the way- it pissed me off- because I can usually haul up that hill-but I didn't want to make things worse so I got off- I think it has a lot to do with the position your torso is in when you go up a steep incline on a bike- naturally you have to lean forward, re centering your weight and like I said before leaning forward always seems to aggravate the pain. It's also an ego thing- I don't want to admit that I am not yet feeling 100%. I guess the thing is to focus on what is going right, on what I can do not what I can't do... I'm not doing too bad considering two weeks ago today I was in the hospital!


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

How long were you in the hospital?


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 30, 2006)

Emergency- two days


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

My get away is softball. I know its competitve and things like that, but I am a very competitve person. I always want to be the best at everything I do. And the best part about it is, I believe I am. Haha.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Destroy the ponytail and you got it! You wouldnt believe how competitve slow pitch softball is.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 30, 2006)

I believe it. I just thought this picture was cool.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2006)

that bitch sure knows how to block the plate.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Today-

Warm up- skipping, burpees, BW lunge jumps

BB snatch
45- 1x5
75- 1x5
95- 1x3
105- 1x3

BB lunges
45- 1x10
95- 1x10
105- 1x10

BB bent rows  *this was a bad idea. I will do body weight rows until I can lean
95- 1x5
105- 1x5


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 31, 2006)

continued- 

until I can lean over without pain...

Bulgarian squats holding weight above my head 
BW + 25 ten reps each side
BW + 45 ten reps each side

Pullups/ chinups
40 total reps

I tried to do pushups because I thought they would be easier to do than bench work- but I couldn't do them without a lot of pain in my chest so I said fu*K it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

hey, Bulgarian squats are good considering you are holding the weight above your head. Chin ups are improving too. good job. Is the pain in your chest subsiding?


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Fufu ,that cat rocks... hahahaha. Thanks!

Yeah the pain in my chest (ribs mostly) is still an everyday thing... 
It seems to flare up when I wake up in the morning and in the evening it gets bad too. If things don't start to get better soon I will probably go back to my doctor to get more tests done...

I'm going to train today- in a few hours- as soon as I start to feel better...ugh  

I like doing bulgarians. I'm trying to improve my uni-lateral leg strength with bulgarians so I can start doing pistols again. I am going to get back into being able to do pistols like this: bulgarians without weight- bulgarians with weight-BW one-legged squats off a bench- BW one-legged squats off a bench holding weight and then assisted pistols holding onto a doorframe then a rope and then true pistols. At least that's my plan.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like a reasonable progression, couldn't you do a ton of pistols before?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 2, 2007)

You could also do Pistol box squats


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> You could also do Pistol box squats



yea, those are a great way to progress to the full squat.

if you can't squat back up off the bench, just do slow lowering down to the bench and then stand up with both feet.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks those are good ideas... turns out I can do a few pistols- I tried them today- I tried them with a stack off phone books- 

Today

Warmup- skipping, jumping jacks, burpees

Clean + press*
45, 75, 95 x 5*
115- 3 x 3*
120- 1 x 1 - this was tough, I tried 125 but couldn't snap it up. 

Clean to front squat
75, 95 x 5
115- 5 x 5 - My energy is so low, it's so hard to fight for so little...

Pullups/ chinups - I can do about 8 good pullups- I am not worried about these- I used to be able to do 20 or so- when I can do 12 I will add weight. 
BW- 40 total reps

Pistols
6 reps per leg for 3 sets 

One arm DB rows - I could only do two sets because of the bent over position
50 x 10
70 x 8

Roll outs (on kness) I can't do them standing because they put too much strain on my chest
5 reps for 3 sets


I almost didn't train today. Between being in pain and having almost no energy this was a very tough workout. I had to take a lot of breaks and pace myself. I drank a cup of coffee pre- workout just to get going. Just one of those days that you have to suck it up. Now I can dream about cute Japanese women- that's better than any pill...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Much better.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 3, 2007)

Active recovery-

Biked 
Track-sprints + with gentle warmup and cool down


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Jan 4 2007

Warmup- skipping, lunge jumps, burpees

BB snatch  RI 60sec
45- 1x5
75- 1x5
95- 1x3
115- 1x2

Front squat  RI 90sec
75- 5
95- 5
115- 5x5
125- 3

Pullups  RI 90sec
10, 8, 8

DB bulgarian squats  RI 2min
BW x 15
BW + 30's x 10
BW + 40's x 8

DB rows  RI 60sec
50 x 10
70 x 8
70 x 8

Boats/ walkouts x 2


I could have done a lot more weight on the DB rows but I am taking things slow and smart. It was still a tough workout and I am happy with how I am responding to three sets. My energy is very slowly improving but that's still the been my biggest challenge- out of ten, ten being the most energy- I would say today I'm at about 4. The front squats always tax me. The bulgarians for whatever reason seem a lot easier- I am being conservative with those too.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Things keep on moving and improving, gj.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks fufu.

Active recovery-

I feel like shit today. But fu*K it I want to go for a ride.

Time to hit the road...


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

^ hahaahhahahaha - I love that! That's so fucked up. You just made my week, fufu.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

lawl, sweet.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm going to see a herbalist on thursday... I went to her before... and it helped... I had high levels of lead and other metals... anyway that was three years ago. I have been in so much pain over the last couple of days that working out with weights has not even been an option. I fucking hate feeling so shitty all the time, I hope going to her helps. 

I was planning to start a new program but I don't even know what my body is cabable of these days. 

This is so lame...


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

Grrrr!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 7, 2007)

I need to tap into some serious kiki power...


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

The kiki chi!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 8, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- jumping jacks, marches

Deadlift- 4 working sets sets 175 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 300 x 4 RI 90sec
Squat- 3 working sets 150 x 12, 175 x 10, 200 x 8 RI 2min
DB lunges- 3 working sets 10lbs, 20lbs, 30lbs RI 1min

I am only going to do 3-4 movements 3 times a week because it's all my body can handle right now. I still can't do any horizontal pressing and the olympic lifts are too taxing- which sucks- so I need to create some type of program around what I can do. One arm rows are okay as long as I'm not bent over for many reps. My endurance is quite low but I am glad I was able to deadlift again- at this point I'm not concerned with the weight.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 9, 2007)

So here is what I was thinking of doing...

3 days a week 

Workout A RI- 2-3 min
Deadlifts 4 sets
Squats 3 sets
lunges 3 sets

Workout B RI- 90 sec
Single leg RDL's 3 sets
Pullups/ chinups (L-ups) 6 sets
One arm rows 3 sets
Rollouts, boats, planks 2-3 sets

Workout C RI- 1 min
Circuit 1
a)Step-ups or bulgarian squats 3 sets
b)Overhead press or standing DB millitary 3 sets
Circuit 2
a)Dips 3 sets (pushing movements still hurt so I might not be able to do this
I might have to think of something different -like pushups) 
b)calf raises 3 sets
core/ stabilization work 2-3 sets

I will go back to the olympic lifts once I start to get stronger/ feel better/ have more energy. 
I will do various active recovery workouts 2 days a week depending on how I am feeling.
I was thinking switching back and forth between 8-10 reps and 6-8 reps. RI's  1 min, 90 sec and 2-3 min
Any suggestions?


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you just get alot better all of the sudden? 300 on deadlifts is great!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 9, 2007)

I pumped myself up with pain medication and coffee... deadlifting isn't as taxing for me as squats- or cleans and snatches. But I am happy about that deadlift.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2007)

That's very good. Considering you haven't loaded up that much weight in a long time. Workout program looks fine also. I think it is balanced, I don't really have anything to offer besides preference.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Today-

Tai chi 1 hour


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- jumping jacks, burpees, skipping 

Single leg RDL's RI 90 sec
25's x 10, 35's x 10, 45's x 8 

Pullups/ chinups RI 60 sec
BW- 50 total reps

DB rows RI 60 sec
50 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 8

Rollouts (on knees) RI 90 sec
6,6,5

I am still having a hard time with the rollouts.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks P.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ...........
> 
> Rollouts (on knees) RI 90 sec
> 6,6,5
> ...



Rollouts are tough..............but good for you.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm so sick today, ugh.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

What be the matter?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

Seems like a well-thought-out program on the previous page. Nice job on the deadlifts. That's not easy, especially when you're feeling like crap. Hope you feel better. You'll come back with a vengeance.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 13, 2007)

I had one of the worst migranes ever two days ago + cold/flu + on top of all the other problems I have been having-- but I feel much better today. 

Run- 45min

I went to my friends place to watch football. 

At half time I decided to run home... not my smartest move as I have not ran in a long time and it was very cold outside -21c. My face was frozen when I got back but it felt good to be outside--I have been stuck inside my house- sick- for too long. 

I am determined to lift tomorrow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 14, 2007)

Today

Warmup- jumping jacks, burpees, skipping x 3

*Circuit 1*
a) DB Step-ups 12 reps, 35's
b) DB OH press 12 reps, 35's
30 sec rest
a) DB Step-ups 10 reps, 45's
b) DB OH press 10 reps, 45's
30 sec rest
a) DB Step-ups 8 reps, 50's
b) DB OH press 8 reps, 50's
3 min rest

*Circuit 2*
a) Dips BW x 12
b) BB standing calf raises , 15 reps, 135
30 sec rest
a) Dips BW + 25 x 10
b) BB standing calf raises, 12 reps, 205
30 sec rest
a) Dips BW + 45 x 8
b) BB standing calf raises, 10 reps, 225
3 min rest

Boats/ side planks x 2
Boats- holding a 25lb plate, 45lb plate
30 sec rest
Side planks- holding a DB in hand of raised arm, 10lbs, 15lbs

I might have to scrap the dips, the last set re-aggravated the pain in my ribs.
The weighted boats and planks were fun but tough.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Yesterday- 

Tai chi- 1 hour

30 min walk


Today-

Warmup- marches, jumping jacks/ skipping, BW lunge hops x 3

Deadlifts  RI 2 min
5 warmup sets - 45, 75, 135, 185, 205 x 8
225 x 6 x 1, 275 x 6 x 3 sets

Back squats  RI 3 min
5 warmup sets- 45, 75, 135, 155, 185 x 8
205 x 6 x 1, 225 x 6 x 2 sets

DB walking lunges RI 90 sec
30's x 1 round, 40's x 2 rounds


Best workout I have had in a while. The pre- coffee boost I had helped too.  The squats still took a lot of my energy and my rest time in-between exercises was longer than I would like but I'm not about to start bumping up the weight just for the sake of my ego. My main concern is a healthy recovery and being pain free. 

Pain wise: 4 out of 10
Energy wise: 6 out of 10


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice workout dude! I drink coffee before every workout. I consider coffee my secret weapon.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

What's your body weight?  Do you go ATG on the Squats?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I consider coffee my secret weapon.


I thought that was your penis?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I thought that was your penis?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


>


It was funny to me...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu- thanks. 

DOMS- I only weigh 156 because I have been sick  . I go ATG. 
My front squats are a bit narrower than my back squats, but not by much. I like front squats a lot better but I am taking a break from them.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> KelJu- thanks.
> 
> DOMS- I only weigh 156 because I have been sick  . I go ATG.
> My front squats are a bit narrower than my back squats, but not by much. I like front squats a lot better but I am taking a break from them.



Then your lifts are _*very *_impressive.

You do Deads for 1.76 times body weight and you do Squats for 1.44 times body weight.

Very good!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

^ Thanks DOMS, but I'm really not that strong compared to a lot of men and women on this board.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

You're one of the strongest kiki's to grace the earth....there is more to strength than just physical.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't make me come over there and hug you Mr. fufu...


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's an e-hug so you don't have to travel to the east coast.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Today-

30 min walk
Tai chi - 1 hour


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow I didnt realize how gay it is becomming in here. Where do I sign up? hahaha


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

meow


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- jumping jacks, burpees to stair hop x 3 sets

Stair sprints- 30 seconds x 10 sets  


Stretch 


It was fun to hit the stairs again. I  stairs. The last 2 sets owned me. hahaha.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 
> Warmup- jumping jacks, burpees to stair hop x 3 sets
> 
> ...



I have wanted to buy a really strong backpack, and fill it with dirt. Then I would find a tell set of stairs and do stair sprints with a HIT twist.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 18, 2007)

^ You don't need much weight (if any to do sprints). The dirt thing is a good idea- I used to fill a backpack with weight plates wrapped in towels then stuffed the rest of the space with old clothes so it was snug (sandbags work ok too). I just walked up the stairs- alternating my stride- one step at a time-then the next set 2 steps at a time. I worked up to about 100 +lbs. I would switch from heavy days to no weight days. 
In the spring I might do the same thing but instead of a backpack use DB's- basically farmers but upstairs. I'm sure that people who see me exercise outside think I'm a nut job.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- jumping jacks, burpees, BW lunges x 3

Single leg RDL's  RI 90 sec
25's x 12, 35's x 10, 45's x 8

L Pullups  RI 90 sec
12, 10, 8

Chinups (to waist)  RI 90 sec
6, 5, 5  

One arm rows   RI 60 sec
50 x 12
70 x 10
75 x  8

Rollouts/ rollout fly's (on knees)  RI 2 min
7,6,6 /5,5,5


Stretch


I feel so much better today; this by far was my best workout in a while. I had quite a bit of energy. 
The rollout fly's even felt okay. I'm just going to keep things light for now and maybe just lift heavier on one of my 3 training days.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet! L-pullups look good. 

What is a chin up to waist? Do you pull self horizontal to your waist or something?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Sweet! L-pullups look good.
> 
> What is a chin up to waist? Do you pull self horizontal to your waist or something?



Thanks Kiki. Yeah, you just lean back a bit and pull yourself up horizontal- ideally you put your legs straight at the top part of the movement. I'm sure there is a name for them- I just don't know it.  Maybe someone on IM knows what they are called.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

What is the difference between that and a L-pullup?

edit: nevermind, and L-pullup is when you flex your hips and keep your legs straight right?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, Here is a L- chin up. An L- pullups your hands are the other way.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, Here is a L- chin up. An L- pullups your hands are the other way.



How the hell am I supose to become a little red X while I do pull-ups?


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

"That's Dr. Keke to you!"


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

fuck... that box follows me everywhere.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlK5RpYepWo


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Ah yes.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

Today-

Tai chi- 1 hour


I will be going for a ride later today.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

I found your bike!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I found your bike!



  Ouch!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

I just finished a training session with my mom. She was a bit down so we went to a park and did  an outdoor workout. She did really well. Last week she could not even do 5 regular pushups- today- outside- she nailed 8 good ones. She love to run and being outdoors but hates working out with weights so I told her to grab her running shoes because I was going to show her a routine that she could do outside.

Warmup- easy running 
arm circles, marches, jumping jacks in the snow

Circuit 
a) Stairs (one step at a time), to box step-ups-10 reps each side, to
Stair pushups 10 x 1 
b) Stairs (two steps at a time), to bulgarian squats- 5 reps each side, to regular pushups 8 x 1
Then- a) again
Then- b) again

Curcuit 2

Lateral hops over a 2' high object, to BW rows using a barricade, to bench bridges- 5 reps x 3

Then it was stairs again with DB straight leg deadlifts x 2

Cool down- easy run back to the car.

Inside she stretched and did some stabilization work- bird dogs, boats
cat/ cobra etc.  

She really enjoyed herself which was the most important thing. Damn my mom rocks!


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2007)

lawl, I that is cool that you can workout with you mom.

I don't know if I could do that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, I that is cool that you can workout with you mom.
> 
> I don't know if I could do that.



It used to be a lot harder, but since my sister died I have grown to respect my mom a lot more. I spent many years away from my family but illness/ death has a strange way of mending old wounds and seeing people in a knew more positive way. Anyway, today she did all the work.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

wow, at 65yrs old she did all that!!  How did she do on the barrier hops?  that is crazy that she did all that at 65yrs old.

How were the RDLs with her back being rounded?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

She was nervous at first with the lateral hops. She said "when you get older it is easy to be afraid." So I had to coach her through them, but in the end she felt good about herself. The RDL's were what I was worried about- we kept the weight very light- I told her to do them slow and controlled and made she she was warmed up. She like them a lot. Do you think the bench bridges are a better idea, easier on her back? I wasn't sure. 
I was really proud of her she is strong for 65.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

what are bench bridges?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

You lie on your back with your feet up on a bench then raise yourself up using your glute and hamstring strength, hold and then lower. Most people do the exercise on a ball- but we were outside so we modified it and used a bench.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

oh yea, glute bridges.

How well does she do them with her feet on the ground though?  Make sure she isn't arching and making up for poor glute strength with lumbar movement.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

Good point. When I am there I can watch her but when she is at home she might cheat- without knowing it. Anything else?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

calf raises and anterior tibiallis raises.....old people lose power as their CNS re-arranges itself, causing them to shuffle their feet.

single leg RDLs (no weight.  just work on moving as far as she can control.  sometimes i stand up a yoga block on the ground so that they have a target to hit) to work on single leg hip stability.

Flexibility.

pulling movements for her back to preven poor posture as she ages.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

The other 2 days she does: 3 sets of 10-12 reps

lunges, step-ups or bulgarians with DB's (or bridges/ SL DB deadlifts/ or good mornings
one arm rows (or BW rows)
one arm overhead press (seated) (or pushups)
reverse fly's
Planks


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

I had her try single leg RDL's but she could not balance herself (she fell over). I will see if she do them the way you suggested.

Calf raise and anterior tabiallis raises- I will put those in. Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

allow her to hold onto something (a table maybe) and do the single leg RDLs at first.

that, or have her just do sinlge leg balancing.  Maker her lift her leg (preferably to 90 degrees of hip extension, or work your way up to it), with her knee at 90 degrees and her ankle dorsi flexed.  Hold for a 3 count and work up from there.  the whole time, focusing on squeezing the glute of the leg that is on the floor and not letter her weight shift to one side.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

Will do. So should I get her to do RDL's every time she trains. Does the program up above I have her doing look reasonable. (along with the exercises you suggested tonight). I am afraid to give her too much to do because if it takes her longer than 45 minutes she might not do it as frequent. She runs 3x a week too.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Will do. So should I get her to do RDL's every time she trains. Does the program up above I have her doing look reasonable. (along with the exercises you suggested tonight). I am afraid to give her too much to do because if it takes her longer than 45 minutes she might not do it as frequent. She runs 3x a week too.



use single leg balance and the RDL as part of her warm up, along with the glute bridges.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

I told her you were helping me tweak her program and she was blown away ( I just phoned her). She feels very special she said, she also said to say thank you. I told her you were very smart and very respected in your field. Say thanks again P.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

So thanks, not say thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

lol, I don't know if I am respected.  No one knows me.  haha.

yea, focus on that stuff in the warm up.....quadraped hip extensions (like bird dogs without the arm movement) too, jsut to work on her core stability (moving the hip without the spine).  When she is in the quadraped position, place one hand on her lower back and tell her that she is not allowed to push into your hand.  Place the other hand on her tummy and tell her to draw her abdominals into her spine and off of your hand, without pushing into the hand on her lower back.  Make her hold that position and do hip extension (with a bent knee to activate the glutes) and hold for a 5 count at the top.  Maintain the drawing in and moving without lower back movement and maintain normal breathing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool thanks a million. You are great at the details.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lol, I don't know if I am respected.  No one knows me.  haha.



I know you.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- Marches/ jumping jacks, skipping/ burpees x 2

Clean and press- with bar 5x5

*Circuit 1*  RI 90 sec
a) DB step-ups 35's x 12/ DB snatch 35's x 5
b) DB step-ups 45's x 10/ DB snatch 45's x 5
c) DB step-ups 50's x 8/ DB snatch 50's x 5

*Circuit 2* RI 2 min
3 warmup sets of flat bench press 45, 75, 95 x 8/ high box hops 5 x 3
a) FBP 135 x 12/ BB standing calf raises 135 x 20
b) FBP 155 x 10/ BB standing calf raises 205 x 15
c) FBP 175 x 6/ BB standing calf raises 225 x 12

Reverse fly's 
10 x 12, 15 x 10, 20 x 8

Rotator cuff work

Planks/ bird dogs x 2


Stretch


This was the first time I benched in almost 3 months! The best part was I had no pain! I am very .


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I found your bike!



I bet its Japanese. No offense to Japanese ppl its just that there are alot of weird inventions over there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

So you like the snatch also! What are your goals Bakerboy?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

^ At this point to just get back to where I was strength wise before I got sick. 
Previously, I was working on getting better at the olympic lifts as well as working on increasing my overall strength. Right now I am just trying to lift pain free, get my general conditioning up and add ten pounds to my frame. I lost about 15 pounds in a short period of time when I was sick and not training.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ At this point to just get back to where I was strength wise before I got sick.
> Previously, I was working on getting better at the olympic lifts as well as working on increasing my overall strength. Right now I am just trying to lift pain free, get my general conditioning up and add ten pounds to my frame. I lost about 15 pounds in a short period of time when I was sick and not training.



That sucks. Whay could you clean, snatch before?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Clean 170 x 1
Snatch 150 x 1
Front squat 255 x 3

Back squat 325 x 3
Deadlift 405 x 1
Bench 225 x 5

@ 160 pounds

I have a long climb back from where I am at now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Clean 170 x 1
> Snatch 150 x 1
> Front squat 255 x 3
> 
> ...



Wow that's some very good numbers! Very impressed with the snatch.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

That's some crazy stuff!  And you need to "work back" from that?  Damn...


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Clean 170 x 1
> Snatch 150 x 1
> Front squat 255 x 3
> 
> ...



I am so jealous of your deadlift. Tell me what it feels like to deadlift 4 plates.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

That is over a 2.5 bw pull, noice! I can do the maths.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll be there soon. lets see 5 pounds a week current one rep max is 335. 14-16weeks.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm gunning for...um...1xBW


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I'll be there soon. lets see 5 pounds a week current one rep max is 335. 14-16weeks.



You might even get there quicker, the way you have been lifting.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Today-

Tai chi 1 hour
30 min walk


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You might even get there quicker, the way you have been lifting.



I dont know what it is ,but im built to deadlift. Maybe you can tell from my pics idk.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 
> Tai chi 1 hour
> 30 min walk



Do you get anything from tai chi?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you get anything from tai chi?

Yes! If I was more disciplined I would do it more often.

It has improved my balance and flexibility. 
It puts me in a positive frame of mind and clears my head.
I find I am less sore (from lifting) if I do tai chi on a regular basis.
It helps me focus on my body as a whole system and makes me more aware of my breathing.
I find it refreshes me, gives me more energy and improves my mood.
I sleep better when I do tai chi.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Do you get anything from tai chi?
> 
> Yes! If I was more disciplined I would do it more often.
> 
> ...



Wow! I needs to be doing me some tai chi.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

So do you just go to a class?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> So do you just go to a class?



I used to but now I just do it at home or at a park. I would like to take a "pushing hands" class where you train with a partner.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

I may try that. Hey baker how many chins can you do?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 22, 2007)

^ I used to be able to do 3 sets of 20. I don't think I could even do 1 set of 20 right now. I have not maxed out in a while.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- marches, jumping jacks/ skipping, burpees x 3

Deadlifts  RI 90 sec
5 warmup sets- 45, 75, 135, 185, 205 x 8
255 x 5, 275 x 4, 325 x 3

Back squats  RI 3 min
5 warmup sets- 45, 75, 135, 155, 185 x 5
205 x 20 x 2

DB reverse lunges  RI 2 min
45's x 12
50's x 10
65's x 8


Stretch



I was planning to do 3 sets of 20 rep squats but 2 sets was all I could handle today. I had to rest for 10 min between the deads and the squats but so be it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

Those are some good numbers you are putting up. 1 set of 20 rep squat is awesome as it is. Very very nice.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

^ 2 sets.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

I know, I was saying just one set would be impressive.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

I think my journal needs more motivational pictures.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a nice manual.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Mr. fufu. I like those pictures.


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

The bar bending like that is incredible. It does it whenever I go for my pr on squats, but not to that extent.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

fufu said:


>



MY dream girl?


NIce deads and squats baker. Why do you do such high reps?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

fufu said:


>




 

That is sexy in so many levels. I would love to have her wrap those legs around me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is sexy in so many levels. I would love to have her wrap those legs around me.



That ass could crack a walnut!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

NIce deads and squats baker. Why do you do such high reps?

I don't usually do such high reps on my squats but I just wanted to change things up a bit. Also, I have been feeling a lot better so it was a bit of a test to see where I am with my general conditioning. In a month or so I will do it again to see if I make any improvements.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> NIce deads and squats baker. Why do you do such high reps?
> 
> I don't usually do such high reps on my squats but I just wanted to change things up a bit. Also, I have been feeling a lot better so it was a bit of a test to see where I am with my general conditioning. In a month or so I will do it again to see if I make any improvements.



It is fun to go super high reps ever now and then, and I believe the shock is goof for gains.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

fufu said:


>



Wow....I just....I can't....wow....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Just droppin in, hope ya don't mind Brother BB!!! Tai Chi huh??? Good stuff, I dabbled in that a few years back, actually was into push hands quite a bit!!! Studied 5 animal shaolin for about 10 years, keep it up, it's an EXCELLENT form of exercising meditation imo!!! Sorry to ramble on my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

^ Thanks a lot Archangel for dropping in, I appreciate the vist... nice to have you stop by.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is sexy in so many levels. I would love to have her wrap those legs around me.



Seriously, I want to find a woman like that.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



i love volleyball.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Today-

Tai chi 1 hour

Rest

EAT


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Seriously, I want to find a woman like that.



If a girl cant squat 2 plates she just isnt hardcore.(shit im squating 2 plates lol)


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Tai chi-what is this exactly?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Chen style Tai chi is what I do. Here is a link. http://www.taichiacademy.com/chen.htm


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Chen style Tai chi is what I do. Here is a link. http://www.taichiacademy.com/chen.htm



 Good Stuff Brother BB!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 25, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- marches, skipping (knees high), burpees, jumping jacks x 3

Stair sprints 10 sets- 1st set walking, last set walking (run up, walk down)
Lateral hops over an outdoor bench 10 reps x 3 sets

Stretch


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2007)

looks like fun.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> looks like fun.



It was fun!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> It was fun!



yea, it looked like you were having fun!  After I adjusted my binoculars a little bit I could really see the smile on your face.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Chen style Tai chi is what I do. Here is a link. http://www.taichiacademy.com/chen.htm



Interesting, obviously I would have to be taught but it looks interesting.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- jumping jacks, burpees, bw walking lunges x 3/ skipping 3 min x 3

Single leg RDL's  RI 2min
35's x 10, 45's x 8, 50's x 6

L Pullups/ chinups  RI 90 sec
13, 11, 10/ 10, 8, 6 (+25, +35, +45)

One arm rows  RI 60 sec
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 5

Reverse fly's  RI 90 sec
15 x 10
20 x 8
25 x 6

Rollouts  RI 2 min 
10, 8, 8


Stretch


I have not had any chest pain in 5 days. This is good but I am still concerned that it will come back while I am doing something like bench press and I won't be able to stop the weight from crushing me... sounds stupid I know. I did bench press for the first time last week but I was nervous doing it. I may stick to pushups until I am more confident. This is also why I have long RI's for doing things like rollouts as they put a lot of stress on my chest.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

I am going to continue with my current program for one more week and then start something new. I want to go back to a three day full body program with one or two olympic lifts each day plus more uni-lateral work, tai chi, and sprints.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

Fucking chinup beast


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother BB, since your nervous about benchin again, have you thought about maybe tryin the Hammer Strength equipment??? That can go a long way in strength AND confidence my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 26, 2007)

Arch that is a good idea except I train at home so I don't have that option.
I may start back with DB's and just see how it goes...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Arch that is a good idea except I train at home so I don't have that option.
> I may start back with DB's and just see how it goes...



Thats a bummer, but DB's would definatly help as well, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

Hahahahaha...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2007)

LMAO!!  Tiger people!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 27, 2007)

That was great!! hahahhaha.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 27, 2007)

Today-

Morning
Tai chi- 1 hour 

Afternoon
Walk- 1 hour


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 27, 2007)

lawl


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- Marches/ jumping jacks, skipping/burpees x 2

Clean and press- with bar 5 x 5

*Circuit 1*  RI 60 sec
a) DB step-ups 35's x 12/ DB snatch 35's x 5
b) DB step-ups 45's x 10/ DB snatch 45's x 5
c) DB step-ups 50's x 8/ DB snatch 50's x 5

*Circuit 2* 
3 warmup sets of pushups rolling a MB between my hands 20 x 3/
Single leg hops to box 5 x 3

Unilateral DB bench press/ Unilateral DB standing calf raises  RI 2 min
a) 65 x 10/ 65 x 20
b) 75 x 8/ 75 x 15
c) 85 x 5/ 85 x 12

Reverse fly's  RI 90 sec
15 x 12, 20 x 10, 25 x 6

Rotator cuff work

v-ups/ side planks x 2


Stretch



This workout kicked my ass. Time to eat.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

great job!

next time do the snatches before the step up to really optimize your power output and get the most out of them!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Good idea P, thanks. The step ups were harder that is why I did them first- because I was doing them to a high bench (past paralel).


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Careful when you do them to such a high bench.  It is important that you keep your hips square and you don't allow them to tip laterally and place any stress on your supporting structures.  Control is key!  Make sure you aren't bouncing off the back leg and be sure to lower yourself under control and not allow yourself to just 'drop' down.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

I may start doing them on something lower just to be safe. The bench I step up to is 21" which may not seem high but my legs are not that long. Did you ever measure the hight of bench you step up to- I think we are close to the same height - I'm 5' 7".


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Want to play?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I may start doing them on something lower just to be safe. The bench I step up to is 21" which may not seem high but my legs are not that long. Did you ever measure the hight of bench you step up to- I think we are close to the same height - I'm 5' 7".



No, I never measured it.  It is a bench that you would use for bench press.  It must be about 17-18".

I have done them to a 22" box before.  I find it difficult to maintain technique on that high of a box (especially since I am short).  Trying to begin a movement from that ROM is really tough.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

hahahha good times!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

really good times... cool bike.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 29, 2007)

Today - REST

eat, eat, eat...


So I am going to start a new program in one week based around 3 fullbody workouts per week with the main focus of working on one olympic type lift each day. I also want to put in some unilateral work, tai chi and sprint or cardio. For the olympic stuff I was thinking about cycling these rep/ sets-
5 x 5, 3 x 3, 3 x 1 and the other stuff I will mix each workout with high rep 8-10 x 3 and or 12, 10, 8 and lower reps in the 5-6 range for 3 or 4 sets.
Rest intervals will be anywhere from 45 sec to 2-3 min depending on what I am doing and what week it is... 

This is a rough idea, it still needs tweeking.

*Day 1* Snatch day
BB snatch 
One unilateral movement (bulgarian squats or step-ups)
Rows- BW or DB
Pushups- with MB, clapping, whatever
Pullups- towel, L-ups, typewriters whatever
Stabilization/ core

*Day 2* Front squat day
Front squat
Unilateral bench press
Rows
Circuit 
Chinups/ one legged RDL's 
Rotator cuff work
Stabilization/ core (rollouts, planks, bird dogs whatever)

*Day 3* Clean + Press day
Clean + press
Lunges or pistols
Chinups
Reverse fly's
Stabilization/ core


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like a fun and well balanced program!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks good, not necessarily fun, LOL!!! Best Wishes to you Brother BB!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)

Today-

Warmup- Marches, jumping jacks, burpees x 3
skipping 3min x 3

*Deadlift*  RI 3min
5 warmup sets x 5 reps
225 x 10, 275 x 8, 315 x 6, 365 x 4

*Squat*  RI 2min
5 warmup sets x 5 reps
205 x 10, 225 x 8, 255 x 6

*DB reverse lunges* RI 90 sec
50's x 10 x 3


Stretch


I am already thinking about my next program. It will be good to do some olympic stuff again. Everything went pretty smooth today. I have been very disciplined with getting enough calories so my weight is slowly moving up I was 161 this morning. 5 pounds up or down with me makes a huge difference in my energy.


----------



## Double D (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice deads there BB. I didnt realize your deads were so strong.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2007)

Deadlifts and Squats on the same day? You nuts dude, but nice job.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks DD.

KelJu - I never professed to be smart guy. It's actually not that bad because I only do three exercises. Anyway, it's my last week on this program before I go to something new.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks DD.
> 
> KelJu - I never professed to be smart guy. It's actually not that bad because I only do three exercises. Anyway, it's my last week on this program before I go to something new.



Your 6 reps on squat and 4rm on deads are exactly what i think i can 1rm. Kinda odd huh lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2007)

Excellent Brother BB, definatly strong my Friend!!!


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Strong workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Deadlifts and Squats on the same day?



Sure, it builds character.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today - REST
> 
> eat, eat, eat...
> 
> ...



I like your new program   Looks like a great mix.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the original program, every other word was whatever. Haha


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

*Yellowmoomba*- Thanks. The only thing I am unsure of is in my first week when I plan to do snatches, front squats and cleans for 5sets of 5reps. That may just kill me. 

*I like the original program, every other word was whatever. Haha*
 Yeah, that is pretty funny.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Today-

Tai chi- 30 min
Yoga- 30 min

Damn, I'm sore today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 
> Tai chi- 30 min
> Yoga- 30 min
> ...



Serves you right for deadlifting more than me


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Whats up Brother BB, I'm sure you are sore, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Chen Yanqing is my hero!


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought P-Funk was?


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

P-Funk is my hero along with half the board's hero. Anyone who has his cerdentials is A-ok in my book!

Oh and hurry up and post a bunch of posts so he doesnt see this!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> I thought P-Funk was?



He still is!
I have 1 male hero- da-funk and 1 female hero- Chen Yanqing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

Today

Warmup- jumping jacks, burpees, BW lunge hops x 3
skipping 3 min x 3 rounds

Single leg RDL'S  RI 2 min
40's x 10, 50's x 8, 60's x 6, 70's x 4  (added one set)

L pullups/ chinups  RI 90 sec
15, 12, 11/ 12, 10, 8 (+25, +35, +45)

One arm rows  RI 60 sec
100 x 5 x 3

Reverse fly's  RI 90 sec
15 x 10, 20 x 8, 25 x 5

Rollouts  RI 2 min
10, 9, 9


Stretch


Tough workout. I have nothing left to give. 
Now I must go eat a small horse.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

GOod chins!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Brutus is very jealous of your chins!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Tough workout. I have nothing left to give.
> Now I must go eat a small horse.



That's not even funny......I work with horses.  

Nice workouts BTW!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 2, 2007)

SD, no horses today. hahahaha.

Thanks fufu and Brutus. I'm still a ways away from where I was with my chins and pullups 6 months ago but I'm slowly battling back.... 


Today-

Rollers- 30 min (on my track bike)
Rope work- 5 x 3 minute rounds


I have not been on my rollers in a very long time 99% of the time I would ride outside but I felt like doing something different today. I'm living large. 
I will do tai chi tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Lookin solid, Best Wishes Brother BB!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Yesterday- Rest

Today-

Warmup- marches/jumping jacks x 3, burpees with lateral bench hops/ skipping x 3

One arm snatch  RI 45 sec
3 reps, 5 sets - 20's, 30's, 40's, 50's, 60's

Pistols  RI 90 sec 
10 x 3 each leg holding a medicine ball 

*Circuit 1*  RI 60 sec

a) Front squats 235 x 5
b) Pull ups + 55 x 5
c) Dips + 55 x 5
(3 x)

*Circuit 2*  RI 90 sec

Standing calf raises/ reverse fly's
225 x 20, 275 x 15, 295 x 12/ 15 x 12, 20 x 10, 25 x 8

V- ups/ supermans x 2


Stretch



Beat. Must go make food. Next week I will start a new program (mid week) as I want to take a few days off... Football today.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Ahh SB Sunday...the ultimate cheat meal!  Nice work!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Very impressive numbers there BB. Speacially the front squat which is like a 1.5X bw.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

Good workout!

Look how far you have come since you weren't feeling well.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Pylon, Brutus and fufu and everyone else for your support. Looking at how hard you guys train makes me want to train hard too. 

I am happy just to do feeling better- you aren't much without your health...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks Pylon, Brutus and fufu and everyone else for your support. Looking at how hard you guys train makes me want to train hard too.
> 
> I am happy just to do feeling better- you aren't much without your health...



Its true we all came here to get encouraged or progress in some way and we are a community that supports each other.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks Pylon, Brutus and fufu and everyone else for your support. Looking at how hard you guys train makes me want to train hard too.



I'm sure you included me in that list by accident.  Either that or you haven't been in my journal in the last week!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I'm sure you included me in that list by accident.  Either that or you haven't been in my journal in the last week!



That must have been his politically correct response.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Pylon you are driven and show courage what's harder than that?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Today-

Early morning

Tai chi 30 min

Rollers 30 min (on track bike)


I am will start lifting again in a few days. I am revamping my program.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

^


----------



## KelJu (Feb 6, 2007)

I need something in my life to help me relax. I don't like yogo, it hurts my joints. Could I buy a Tia Chi video online that would help me figure it out, or do you think I need a real teacher?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

A class is always better until you know the forms. When you have a teacher they can help you with the postures and they can tell you what you need to work on. If you get a tape/ dvd it's hard to follow and do it at the same time, it is supossed to be like a dance, you focus on what you are doing, I don't know how this would be accomplished if you had to look at a screen.

Saying that you still might be able to learn the short version by yourself and then when you have more time take a class. I like tai chi way better than yoga, it seems more natural to me...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> A class is always better until you know the forms. When you have a teacher they can help you with the postures and they can tell you what you need to work on. If you get a tape/ dvd it's hard to follow and do it at the same time, it is supossed to be like a dance, you focus on what you are doing, I don't know how this would be accomplished if you had to look at a screen.
> 
> Saying that you still might be able to learn the short version by yourself and then when you have more time take a class. I like tai chi way better than yoga, it seems more natural to me...



I would chose Tai Chi myself.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I need something in my life to help me relax. I don't like yogo, it hurts my joints. Could I buy a Tia Chi video online that would help me figure it out, or do you think I need a real teacher?



Meditation would be a good option IMO.  Just do a little research if you want to.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a template of my new program. 3 day full-body. 

Week 1-2 /4 sets x 10 reps  RI 60 sec
Week 3-4 /3 sets x 5 reps    
Week 5-6 /3 sets x 8 reps
Week 7-8 /3 sets x 3 reps


*Workout A*

Dynamic warmup

1) Snatch  
    8 sets x 2 reps (light, working on technique)

2) a) Deadlift 
    b) DB bench press 

3) a) Lunges
    b) DB rows 

Stabilization/ core

*Workout B*

Dynamic warmup

1) Clean and press 
    8 sets x 2 reps (light, working on technique)

2) a) Front squat 
    b) Pullup 

3) a) One arm OH press 
    b) Single legged RDL's

Stabilization/ core 

I will rotate these two workouts like this: A, B, A / B, A, B 

I will also do some steady state cardio, tai chi, yoga and sprints


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2007)

Workout looks good.   I briefly read the discussion in the training thread too.    Good info.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Today-

Wake up- Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

Dynamic warmup

1) Snatch  RI 30sec (light, working on technique)
    bar- 2x2, 95- 3 sets x 2 reps, 115- 3 sets x 2 reps

2)a) Deadlift  RI 60sec
      225- 1 x 10, 275- 3 x 10
   b) Unilateral DB bench press
      70- 1 x 10, 80- 3 x 10

3)a) Lunges  RI 60sec
      70's- 1 x 10, 80's- 3 x 10
   b) DB rows  
      75- 1 x 10, 80- 3 x 10

V- ups/ bird dogs x 2


Stretch


I went hard but not ballistic. It felt a bit weird to mix deadlifts with unilateral bench press a may just do regular DB bench press. It's not a big deal but it did sort of screw up my rhythm. It's also that I am still nervous to bench. I did not feel that strong with these and it really showed as 10 reps of 80 was tough. But when it comes to rows it's the opposite- 80 was too easy I'm sure I could have done 90's for 10. Lunges are always hard, I was trying to get a good range of motion and focused a lot on my form- I don't just want to hammer these out, I want to work on improving my extension. I did the v-ups and supermans on my foam roller. Time to hit the kitchen.


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like a tiring workout, good job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow looks like some tough shit!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

Today-

Early morning
Yoga- 30min (wish I like yoga more than I do. )

Afternoon

Warmup- 20min walk , BW step-ups the picnic bench 12 each side

(Stair hops to high cement block x 10, pistols x 10 each side, one foot hops to lower block) x 5

5 minutes easy walking

Stair sprints- (big strides up, walking down) no rest at bottom x 10

Walk back to car 15 min


Really fun workout. -19 celsius but sunny. Snow covered wooden steps. With a view of the river. A bunch of snowboarders were doing urban rails in the park I train in (no not the kind you do on a mirror the other kind). They were really good but one guy bit it and hit a chain link fence.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

My god -19 cel... how do you stand that i can't take 8 Fahrenheit.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

I would comment but have no idea how cold -19 cel is??  Why not just speak in fahrenheit?

They don't speak english in canada?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I would comment but have no idea how cold -19 cel is??  Why not just speak in fahrenheit?
> 
> They don't speak english in canada?



It's like -2 i believe.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> It's like -2 i believe.



fuck.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

What's this fahrenheit you speak of.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

Makes for rosy cheeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> What's this fahrenheit you speak of.



HA , he probably doesn't know what bacameraszaz are ether lol. Any american would know just ask Funk.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> huh?



You were supposed to play along!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

oops.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

Say what?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

homo?


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

Hot


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

AHHHH! Free loving journal terrorists!


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)

Call the feds!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Call the feds!




Roflcopter!


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

The best one is the cat with the cookie he eated.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2007)

Blah you are out in Calgary or there abouts right?  -19  is nothing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Blah you are out in Calgary or there abouts right?  -19  is nothing.



Edmonton- but yeah only an American would consider -19 cold.  It's also a dry cold (so it doesn't feel that bad) which is different than a wet cold. The wet cold they have down east at the same temp would feel a lot colder.  Edmonton gets a lot colder than -19 in the winter. -19 is cake.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Today-

Tai chi- 1 hour

Rest day


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Edmonton- but yeah only an American would consider -19 cold.  It's also a dry cold (so it doesn't feel that bad) which is different than a wet cold. The wet cold they have down east at the same temp would feel a lot colder.  Edmonton gets a lot colder than -19 in the winter. -19 is cake.



Only a Canadian would consider -19 cake.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Whats up Brother BB, sounds cold to me!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking new workout. You will dominate it!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus- true story 

AA- In Canada you only earn your wings if you are doing stairs at -30. 

DD- Thanks. I hope so!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Today-

Wake up- Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

Dynamic warmup

1) Clean and press  RI 30sec (light, working on technique)
95- 2 sets x 2 reps, 115- 2 sets x 2 reps, 135- 2 sets x 2 reps, 155- 2 sets x 2 reps (after each rep I did 2 presses)

2)a) Front squat  RI 60sec
155- 1 set x 10 reps, 205- 3 sets x 10 reps
b) Pullup (thick bar)
BW- 1 set x 13 reps, BW + 25- 3 sets x 10 reps

3)a) One- arm OH press  RI 60sec
50- 1 set x 10 reps, 60- 3 sets x 10 reps 
b) Single legged RDL's  
50's- 1 set x 10 reps, 60's- 3 sets x 10 reps

DB rollout fly's (on knees)- 7, 7, 6/ Regular DB rollouts (on knees)- 10, 9, 9

Stretch


Tough. I took it easy on the cleans but because I pressed for 2 reps each time it made things a lot harder. I want to get stronger with my OH lifts. I worked hard the entire workout- I was sweating like crazy the whole time.
I like this program a lot but it's kicking my ass.


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Lookin' good. How is your health/chest?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks fufu. I have no pain in my chest- so I am a happy camper. I think I am almost back to normal- my chest is still a bit weaker but that's not a big deal. 

What about you? Is you glute back to normal?


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome!

Nah, my glute is still bothering me. I think I will use my dorm lounge to do some foam rolling and stretching, though. Sitting in this chair doesn't help, for some reason my CPU chair bugs me when I get up after sitting a while.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 12, 2007)

There are a lot of sets in that workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> There are a lot of sets in that workout.



Which is one of the reasons it's kicking my ass.  I'm doing this 4 sets of 10 reps for two weeks and then dropping to 3 sets of 5 reps for two weeks.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 12, 2007)

Tough workout! Looks good.

This may be a stupid question but... What are DB rollout fly's (on knees) and Regular DB rollouts (on knees)?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 1) Clean and press  RI 30sec (light, working on technique)
> 95- 2 sets x 2 reps, 115- 2 sets x 2 reps, 135- 2 sets x 2 reps, 155- 2 sets x 2 reps (after each rep I did 2 presses)
> 
> ...



Really nice exercise selection here, great stuff.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, Kudos on the pullups!!! I so SUCK at pullups!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

^ Hi SD. To answer your question- regular DB rollouts are like the first movement in this clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltEKm5esDmU&mode=related&search=except I am doing them on my knees (so they are not as hard). 
For DB rollout fly's you start in a (narrow) pushup position with my hands on a pair of DB's then you lower yourself down in a controlled way into a cross position. The halfway point is when your nose is almost touching the floor. Then you roll your arms back in to the starting position. That's one rep.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Guys. 

Today- OFF

I am so sore today from head to toe.  I have a knot on the left side of my upper back that I am trying to work out on the foam roller. I don't think I post stretched long enough yesterday. I can't wait for my 3 sets of 5 week to come this 4 sets of 10 shit is hard. (I think the P- funk is trying to kill me)


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 14, 2007)

Today-

Early- Yoga/ 30 min

Later

Dynamic Warmup

1) Snatch  RI 30sec (light, working on technique)
bar- 2 x 2, 95- 2 sets x 2 reps, 115- 2 sets x 2 reps, 135- 2 sets x 2 reps

2)a) Deadlift  RI 60sec
225- 1 set x 10 reps, 275- 3 sets x 10 reps
b) DB bench press (on low incline)
70's- 1 set x 10 reps, 80's- 2 sets x 10 reps, 1 set x 9 reps 

3)a) Walking lunges  RI 60sec
75's- 1 set x 1 lap, 80's- 3 sets x 1 lap (20 lunges per lap)
b) DB row
75's- 1 set x 12 reps, 80's- 3 sets x 10 reps

V-ups/ supermans- no rest between sets
25/ 45sec, 35 sec x 2


Stretch


What a rush! My legs feel like jello. I had a pre- workout coffee which helped give me a boost at the beginning but by the time I got to the lunges I was digging deep. I missed the tenth rep on my last rep of DB bench but other than that I feel it was an improvement from last week. I better go to the kitchen to refuel.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice job on Deads, man!


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow that workout looks hard!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks DOMS.

Fufu- Yeah it was hard cause I'm an old man...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the workout    How are the wheels feeling today?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 15, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like the workout    How are the wheels feeling today?



Thanks. My legs are sore. I plan to go for a long walk to loosen them up.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Hi SD. To answer your question- regular DB rollouts are like the first movement in this clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltEKm5esDmU&mode=related&search=except I am doing them on my knees (so they are not as hard).
> For DB rollout fly's you start in a (narrow) pushup position with my hands on a pair of DB's then you lower yourself down in a controlled way into a cross position. The halfway point is when your nose is almost touching the floor. Then you roll your arms back in to the starting position. That's one rep.




Thanks for the explanation. I will have to give these a go. They still look hard to do!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

wow that's a nice snatch! BB how high can you jump.


----------



## fufu (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH3UFTa-q48


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 15, 2007)

SD- Yeah, I like them a lot- tell me how you like them. You can do them old school with a long bar too or with an ab wheel. 

Brutus- The weight isn't the tough part it's the 8 sets that's killing me. I don't know how high I can jump, why do you ask? 

fufu-


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> SD- Yeah, I like them a lot- tell me how you like them. You can do them old school with a long bar too or with an ab wheel.
> 
> Brutus- The weight isn't the tough part it's the 8 sets that's killing me. I don't know how high I can jump, why do you ask?
> 
> fufu-


I have a theory that if you can do a bw snatch then you can dunk a basketball. I also think that Every 20 pounds on the hang clean can add an inch to your vertical jump.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice workout Dude. I have trouble visualizing how your workouts are structures. I have never done or seen half the stuff you do. You pull nice numbers so it must work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Nice workout Dude. I have trouble visualizing how your workouts are structures. I have never done or seen half the stuff you do. You pull nice numbers so it must work.



What's so weird about my workouts? What exercises do you think are weird?
Are you saying I'm weird....... .............


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I have a theory that if you can do a bw snatch then you can dunk a basketball. I also think that Every 20 pounds on the hang clean can add an inch to your vertical jump.



I can only snatch 150 and I weigh around 163, so you are saying if I add 13 more pounds to my snatch I can dunk a ball- would be nice! Too bad I'm pretty short (5' 7"). That's a long way up for me.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 15, 2007)

I want to add some O-lifts to my program, but I don't think there is room. I don't want to drop anything I am already doing. I believe I could kick ass at clean and jerk, or hang snatch, but I never get to do them.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I want to add some O-lifts to my program, but I don't think there is room. I don't want to drop anything I am already doing. I believe I could kick ass at clean and jerk, or hang snatch, but I never get to do them.



You could put them in as part of your warmup- just starting light. I love BB snatches so much I want to merry them. It is such a rush to pick up a heavy weight from the floor and in seconds have it over your head.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

My roller workout is on hold until tonight as I have a guest today- my nephew.  A super cool 5 year old...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I have a theory that if you can do a bw snatch then you can dunk a basketball. I also think that Every 20 pounds on the hang clean can add an inch to your vertical jump.



Can you ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I can only snatch 150 and I weigh around 163, so you are saying if I add 13 more pounds to my snatch I can dunk a ball- would be nice! Too bad I'm pretty short (5' 7"). That's a long way up for me.



Good luck


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Made a HUGE snowman today with my nephew. Pefect snow. Sticky a wet. getting the body (midsection) on top of the first mound was quite a feat- I swear it weighed 100+ pounds- it was like I was trying out for a strongman competition.  What a blast, my nephew rocks my world. We made it into a snowman mouse with huge ears a tiny nose and a long black tail. Winter can be a blast, it's all a matter of perspective. Kids rule.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Today-

Rope work- 4 3min rounds resting 60sec between rounds

30 min on the rollers using my track bike. 

Feeling the groove, the hum. What I like about using rollers is that you have to stay in focus one wrong move and bam your down- almost bit it twice.


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds fun. I haven't built a snowman in a while.

I got two feet of snow outside too.. GHmmm


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

Great w/o's my Friend, Fantastic story about your nephew, Children definatly are GREAT!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Can you ?



I cant even do a bw power clean ,but i can touch the rim 5'10.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

Today-

Wakeup- yoga/ 30 min

Later

Dynamic warmup

1) Clean and press  RI 30 sec (light)
95- 2x2, 135- 3 sets x 2 reps, 155- 3 sets x 2 reps (for each rep I did 2 presses)

2)a) Front squat  RI 30 sec
155- 1 set x 10 reps, 205- 3 sets x 10 reps
b) Pullups
BW x 15, BW +35 x 10, BW +25 x 10

3)a) One-arm OH press  RI 60 sec
50- 1 set x 10 reps, 60- 3 sets x 10 reps
b) Single legged RDL's
50's- 1 set x 10 reps, 60's- 3 sets x 10 reps

Rollouts/ crossover medicine ball crunches
10, 8/ 20, 18


Stretch


I may have to put my core work as part of my warmup- I don't have enough gas in my tank to do it at the end. I feel like puking- I'm so glad this is the last day of the high rep stuff- it's torture. ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I cant even do a bw power clean ,but i can touch the rim 5'10.



Not bad.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice lifts today BB.   I like the A/B program.  The C/Ps looked pretty strong....It's almost your body weight.  Do you have a harder time at the clean or press part ?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 
> Wakeup- yoga/ 30 min
> 
> ...



The guys at your gym must shit themselves when they see a 5'7, 160 pound ,35 yr old man kicking their asses in every lift.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

Great w/o my Friend!!! I'd definatly be gassed myself!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I have a theory that if you can do a bw snatch then you can dunk a basketball. I also think that Every 20 pounds on the hang clean can add an inch to your vertical jump.



I can snatch over my BW.  I can't dunk a basketball though (I wish!).  I would have to get pretty high above the rim to get the ball in.  I can get up to the rim.  I am 5'5".  I would need to be able to get my whole hand well over the rim in order to put the ball in the hoop though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice lifts today BB.   I like the A/B program.  The C/Ps looked pretty strong....It's almost your body weight.  Do you have a harder time at the clean or press part ?



Thanks. For sure the press is harder!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

P, at 5'5" if you can touch the rim that's really good! I can't remember the B- baller- a point guard-from way back- who was 5'5" and could dunk- anyone remember his name?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

Brutus, you make it sound like I am going to roll over and die!  I'm not that old!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> P, at 5'5" if you can touch the rim that's really good! I can't remember the B- baller- a point guard-from way back- who was 5'5" and could dunk- anyone remember his name?



two of them:

spud web (played for the 76ers I believe...or maybe it was the hawks?) and muggsy bougs (played for the hornets).


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 17, 2007)

Right. Muggsy Bogues was the guy I was thinking of- Thanks, P.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> two of them:
> 
> spud web (played for the 76ers I believe...or maybe it was the hawks?) and muggsy bougs (played for the hornets).



Spud played for Atlanta along with the human highlight (D. Wilkins)


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone see Nate Robinson last night in the NBA Skills Comp.  He has to be like 5'6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Anyone see Nate Robinson last night in the NBA Skills Comp.  He has to be like 5'6




I saw him in the Dunk Contest last year..........Impressive!!   Did he win this year?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nah he made it to the finals again.... there were some pretty cool dunks in general though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Brutus, you make it sound like I am going to roll over and die!  I'm not that old!



LOL BB when your 17 everyone over 30 is old.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL BB when your 17 everyone over 30 is old.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL BB when your 17 everyone over 30 is old.



 

Unfortunately true.........The only good part is - us old guys are alot stronger than most 17 year olds


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


>



I said every over 30 you still got some time .


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Unfortunately true.........The only good part is - us old guys are alot stronger than most 17 year olds



True most 17yrs old do the bitch workout 10sets of curls ,4 sets of dumbbell kickbacks with chrome dumbbells,and 6 sets of bench. Its like they see the power rack and their like shit that looks like hard work all i want to do is get bigger guns.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> True most 17yrs old do the bitch workout 10sets of curls ,4 sets of dumbbell kickbacks with chrome dumbbells,and 6 sets of bench. Its like they see the power rack and their like shit that looks like hard work all i want to do is get bigger guns.



  At least you are more educated that 99.999% of us when we were 17.     I did my first squat when I was 19.  That year I added 20lbs to my frame.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

Right on, YM.  When I was in college at Mizzou, I had access to a great weight room, lots of options, and plenty of time to use them all.  If I would have known ANYTHING back then, I could have really enjoyed my time more...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Right on, YM.  When I was in college at Mizzou, I had access to a great weight room, lots of options, and plenty of time to use them all.  If I would have known ANYTHING back then, I could have really enjoyed my time more...



I wish i knew what i know now back then.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

Today-

Tai chi/ 1 hour

45 min walk - mostly just to get some sunshine; it was nice out today.


I'm still deciding if I should put my stabilization/ core work at the beginning of my workout or if i should just leave it until the end.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 
> Tai chi/ 1 hour
> 
> ...



I always prefer it at the beginning.  When I don't do it at the beginning, I don't do it ever.  Also, I think activating those muscles are a great way to finish up your warm up and prepare for movement.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah. When I do them at the end I'm often so tanked that I feel like I'm just going through the motions. It does seem smarter to do them at the beginning, thanks P.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Today-

Dynamic warmup

V-ups 25/ alteranting supermans x 3

1) Snatch  RI 30 sec 
45- 1 x 2, 75- 1 x 2, 95- 1 x 2, 115- 1 x 2, 135- 1 x 2, 145- 1 x 2

2)a) Deadlift  RI 60 sec
225- 1 x 5, 275- 1 x 5, 315- 1 x 5
b) DB bench press 
90's- 1 x 5, 100's- 2 x 5 (hard)

3)a) Bulgarian squats  RI 60 sec
90's- 1 x 5, 100's- 2 x 5 ( was dying on the last set)
b) DB rows 
90- 1 x 5, 100- 2 x 5 


Stretch


Destroyed. I liked doing the core/ stabilization movements at the end of my warmup. I felt strong on the snatches and deadlifts but the DB bench was a bitch. My pressing is still a weak point for me.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> My pressing is still a weak point for me.



Nice job on the deads!

Where is your sticking point on the DB Presses?  Have you posted anything in Training about this?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2007)

I would take what you are able to move over a shitty press anyday.  Good job.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks DOMS. 
Locking out. But I have not been focussing on my bench- since my chest injury- I would rather have a bigger OH press anyway. Any tips for increasing my OH press?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you Iain.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks DOMS.
> Locking out. But I have not been focussing on my bench- since my chest injury- I would rather have a bigger OH press anyway. Any tips for increasing my OH press?



Sorry, man, I don't have any tips for your OH Presses.  I can't even do them anymore. 

Well, you're already doing core-specific workouts, which is the only thing that I can think of.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

How do you manage to do overhead squats then.  Do you think light rotator cuff work would help- or are your shoulders just plain fucked?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How do you manage to do overhead squats then.  Do you think light rotator cuff work would help- or are your shoulders just plain fucked?



When doing OH Squats, my shoulders are static.  When I initially put up the bar, I use momentum to put it up; which is something I would not do for a standard OH Press.

Rotor cuff work is always a good thing, but I have structural arthritis in my left should.  Plus, my tendon may be pulling free of the bone in that same shoulder.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Your shoulders are involved in so many movements- that must be a bitch- I mean even with benching and things like db rowing when the weight is hanging before you pull it up. How do you get around it-not make the problem worse? Is it painful?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Your shoulders are involved in so many movements- that must be a bitch- I mean even with benching and things like db rowing when the weight is hanging before you pull it up. How do you get around it-not make the problem worse? Is it painful?



It's painful, but it only hurts when I do maximal overhead pressing movements.  When I bench, I don't feel any pain.  Heck, I do 200 pound T-Bar Rows with no pain.  Nada.

The only thing that I've had to change is dropping all overhead pressing movements.  Even pulling movements pose no problem.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

Very good Bulgarian squats - those are very taxing, even 3 rep sets have me owned.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks captain.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

whoa! nice smiley.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow you got one hell of a pull! The DB bench looks strong to me.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Very good Bulgarian squats - those are very taxing, even 3 rep sets have me owned.



I agree. Looking monstrous on those, man


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Brutus- Well, I'm no P-funk but thanks. 

Gazhole- Thanks. I like bulgarians a lot- it's a cool movement.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Brutus- Well, I'm no P-funk but thanks.
> 
> Gazhole- Thanks. I like bulgarians a lot- it's a cool movement.



I enjoy them too. Its pretty useful when you need a hard hitting leg movement other than regular squats (for whatever reason. mine is that my gym doesnt have a squat rack).


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 
> Dynamic warmup
> 
> ...





Nice Bulgarian squats. Have you ever tried using barbells rather than dumbbells? I had success with barbells, because it helped me keep my balance.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks KelJu. I use DB's to work on my balance and to improve my grip. On my 3 x 3 weeks I may have to use a bb because I pretty much max my grip out at 100's for reps.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Great w/o Brother Baker!!! Strong #'s my Friend!!! I have learned in the past to alternate the BB versions w/ the DB versions of exercises to break plateaus, just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Arch.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Thats my main problem on  bulgarian squats, BALANCE! I used 80's a few weeks ago and was about to fall over. The weight seemed very light, but balance is the issue. Nice work BB.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 20, 2007)

DD- Yeah, when I first start doing bulgarian's it was like wtf my balance is shit! hahahaha


Today- 

Tai chi/ 1 hour

Rest day


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh, rest and Tai Chi, Good Stuff Brother BB!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DD- Yeah, when I first start doing bulgarian's it was like wtf my balance is shit! hahahaha



When I did split squats yesterday, I went with an empty bar just for that reason.  Course, I didn't realize the toll it would take on me...


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Today-

Wake up- yoga/ 30 min

Later

Dynamic warmup

Rollouts- 10/ side planks x 3

1) Clean and Press  RI 30 sec
135- 2x2, 155- 2x2, 170- 2x2 (two presses for each clean except for the last set I just pressed the first one) Gasp, gasp. 

2)a) Front squat  RI 60 sec
170- 1 set x 5 reps, 205- 1x5, 225- 1x5 
b) Pullups
BW + 45 x 5, BW + 45 x 5, BW + 25 x 5 (tanked- someone please shoot me.)

3)a) One-arm OH press  RI 60 sec
70- 1 set x 5 reps, 75- 2 x 5
b) Single legged RDL's
70's- 1 set x 5 reps, 75's- 2 x 5


Stretch


I'm happy with my progress thus far. This is such a great program. I have P to thank for that as he helped me out with it big time.  The front squats/ pullups were brutal. It looks so simple on paper but after doing two reps of my max clean (my first exercise) I was pretty tanked. I'm getting used to the idea of doing my core work first- and I like it way better- as P said once- if you put it at the beginning with your warmup you are more likely to get it done.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Good workout!!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Excellent workout BB. I have really expanded my training from your and Yellowmomba's journals. I want to thank you for that!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Very good numbers BB!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Right below P Funk you can be my hero.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

lol, nice avatar.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Right below P Funk you can be my hero.



Damn it, everyone has P-Funk as their hero, I had first dibs!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Great w/o Brother BB!!! Your w/o's are very interesting and motivational!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Right below P Funk you can be my hero.



I have a hero ,but he doesn't lift weights(to my knowledge)


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Spill it Brutus


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I have a hero ,but he doesn't lift weights(to my knowledge)



Yes I do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

BB - How long are you in the gym?  Just under an hour ??  The 30 sec RIs on the C/Ps look tough.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> BB - How long are you in the gym?  Just under an hour ??  The 30 sec RIs on the C/Ps look tough.



Yeah, between 50-60 min. I don't like to go over an hour. Except when I was doing 4sets- the first two weeks of my current program- it was a bit longer.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Today-

Tai chi/ 1 hour

Rest, eat, enjoy life...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, I love the 30s RIs, also. They really kick my ass. You get hypertrophy and cardio in under an hour with low RIs.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

ALWAYS Enjoy life my Friend, Good Stuff Brother BB!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Today-

Dynamic warmup

V- ups/ supermans/ side planks (with feet on park bench) x 3

Burpee to lateral bench jumps to tree branch chinups 10 x 3
Two foot hops to high railing x 5 (working on dexterity/ balance)
Easy walking- 10 min
Stair sprints x 10- run up/ walk down- no rest between sets
Easy walking- 10 min

Stretch 


It feels great to workout outside in the winter. I had a blast.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 
> Dynamic warmup
> 
> ...



Only a canadian


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 24, 2007)

Today-

Morning
45 min walk in the great outdoors
30 yoga

Afternoon

Dynamic warmup

Side to side crunches with med. ball x 20/ bird dogs x 3

1) Snatch  RI 30 sec
45- 1x2, 75- 1 set x 2 reps, 95- 1x2 (fast), 135- 1x2, 145- 1x1, 150- 1x1(max) felt good.

2)a) Deadlift  RI 60 sec
225- 1x5, 275- 2x5
b) Unilateral DB bench (low incline)
80- 1x5, 90- 2x5 (still tough)

3)a) Back split squats  RI 60 sec
155- 1x5, 185- 2x5 (each side)
b) Chinups
BW + 55 x 5, BW + 45- 2 x 5


Stretch


Worked very hard today. I dropped the weight on the deadlifts because I needed to leave something in the tank for the split squats. I mixed it up a bit-split squats instead of bulgarians and chinups instead of rows. I am feeling very motivated these days- maybe it was because I was watching boxing on HBO.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats a hella of a snatch! Very impressive BB.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Good w/o Brother BB, I love boxing myself, Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 25, 2007)

Brutus- Thanks- I would like to be able to snatch my BW- about 165. Honestly, I don't even know what a respectable snatch is for my weight, I just know that 165 would be a nice accomplishment. 

Arch- Thanks. I prefer the lower weight classes because they are so fast.


Today-

Rest and eat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Brutus- Thanks- I would like to be able to snatch my BW- about 165. Honestly, I don't even know what a respectable snatch is for my weight, I just know that 165 would be a nice accomplishment.
> 
> Arch- Thanks. I prefer the lower weight classes because they are so fast.
> 
> ...



Would you critique my snatch?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Would you critique my snatch?



I think P is your man for that. I mean I will gladly look at it but I don't feel qualified to give you an in depth analysis. If you make a video and post it on youtube I'm sure P will help you out.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Would you critique my snatch?



That sounds so naughty...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think P is your man for that. I mean I will gladly look at it but I don't feel qualified to give you an in depth analysis. If you make a video and post it on youtube I'm sure P will help you out.



Well he gave my alot to work and I'm gonna start practicing now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That sounds so naughty...



LOL you can come to if you want!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That sounds so naughty...



Lawl!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL you can come to if you want!



I really don't want to critique some guys' snatch.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I really don't want to critique some guys' snatch.



LOL


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Today-

Wakeup- Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

Dynamic warmup

Rollouts 12/ side planks x 3

1) Clean and press  RI 30 sec
135- 2x2, 155- 2x2, 175- 2x2 

2)a) Front squat  RI 60 sec
175- 1 set x 5 reps, 225- 2 sets x 5 reps
b) Pullups
BW + 55 x 5, BW + 45 x 5, BW + 35 x 5

3)a) Unilateral one- arm OH press  RI 60 sec
70- 1 set x 5 reps, 75- 2 x 5
b) Single- legged RDL's
70's- 1 set x 5 reps, 75's- 2 x 5


Stretch


I went up 5lbs on my clean and press and increased my front squat this week- so I'm happy about that. By the time I got to the OH pressing I was done. I can't believe how easy the front squats felt; I'm just lovin' the front squats. The short rest intervals are still kicking my ass.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

You went up on poundage, did that result in any PRs?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't really put up what my pr's are... but yeah I guess that would be a pr.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

You should put up your PRs.  That's the sort of stuff that we like to cheer people on for!


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Good jorb BakerBoy.

I agree with DOMS, I think listing PR's is a good idea so you know how to gauge yourself in terms of progress. Just can make things easier.

However, it depends what your goals are.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah list those PRs, dude. I like seeing my friends break records.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2007)

Whats a PR?


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

(P)ersonal (R)ecord.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2007)

doh.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should put up your PRs.  That's the sort of stuff that we like to cheer people on for!



Yeah BB it helps us see how your progressing and you get stoked about seeing you PR.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

On my 3 x 3 week I will focus more on lifting heavy and may put up some PR's then. Right now my focus is more on my olympic snatch and clean and press technique and lifting modertly heavy with everything else- but not insane heavy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> On my 3 x 3 week I will focus more on lifting heavy and may put up some PR's then. Right now my focus is more on my olympic snatch and clean and press technique and lifting modertly heavy with everything else- but not insane heavy.



Hey BB i cleaned 170X3 from the hang on saturday.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey BB i cleaned 170X3 from the hang on saturday.



Sweet!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Sweet!!



Its funny i can only snatch 105X3 from the hang lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent w/o my Friend!!! Hey a PR is still a PR, post it Brother BB, congrats on upping the weight, Good Stuff!!!

I happen to love short intervals, they DO shred you all up dont they!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Today- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yoga- 45 min
Rest: 
Will go for a fun ride later just to keep loose.


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Such a yoga master!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Such a yoga master!



Definitely a sensi now.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Hows it goin Brother BB!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 28, 2007)

DD- I wish. 

Brutus- Give me 50 or say years and I might know one or two worthwhile things. 

Arch- Life is good- no complaints. How are you doing? 


Today-

Morning
Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later
Bike sprints x 10 (with a twenty minute warmup and a twenty minute cool down)

Stretch


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Go BakerBoy go!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Will go for a fun ride later just to keep loose.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did an hour of yoga today.  Good times.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Lookin good my Friend!!! You do Tai Chi every morning huh??? Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

Arch- Not every morning, but almost. 

Today-

Wakeup-
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warmup

V-ups 30/ supermans x 3

1) Snatch  RI 30 sec
Bar- 1x2, 75- 1x2, 95- 1x2, 115- 1x2, 135- 1x2, 150- 1x2

2)a) Deadlift  RI 60 sec
225- 1x5, 275- 1x5, 315- 1x5
b) DB bench press
90's- 1x5, 100's- 2x5

3)a) Step-ups  RI 60 sec
90's- 1x5, 100's- 2x5 (each leg)
b) Unilateral DB rows
90's- 1x5, 100's- 2x5 


Stretch

I am so beat. The step-ups smoked me. I am so done.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2007)

great job.

how high is the step up box?  How even are your hips staying when you step up?  Make sure you aren't laterally tipping.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks. P, I changed) what I usually step up to because you told me before to watch that it wasn't too high (which I think it was) and that to make sure that my hips were staying level. The box I step onto now is 15" high.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

Strong stuff BB. Love the snatches.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Great w/o Brother BB, excellent #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2007)

Step ups with 100's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very niiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

DB Presses are lookin very nice indeedy!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement gentlemen. 

Today-

Wakeup
Tai chi/ 1 hour

Rest day


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG,,, you're legs must have been fried!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Bet your glad its a rest day!!!

A quick question???
Since Tai Chi is practiced SLOWLY, does that help or hinder your soreness??? Just curious my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 2, 2007)

Katt- true story. 

Arch- It does help a bit to ease the soreness- but I still get sore.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Katt- true story.
> 
> Arch- It does help a bit to ease the soreness- but I still get sore.



So halfway through Tai Chi you feel the soreness go away, then it builds up again? 

Lol, either way looking awesome, dude! Workouts are strong as hell.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 3, 2007)

Gazhole-  

Today-

Dynamic warmup

Rollouts 12/ bird dogs x 3

1) Clean and press  RI 30 sec
135- 2x2, 155- 2x2, 175- 2x2

2)a) Front squat  RI 60 sec
205- 1 set x 5 reps, 235- 2 sets x 5
b) Pullups
BW + 55 x 5, BW + 45 x 5, BW + 35 x 5

3)a) Handstand pushups  RI 60 sec
BW x 15, 12, 10 (hands raise on two crates)
b) RDL's
235- 3 x 5


Stretch


I did handstand pushups for a change. I would love to be able to do 20- freestanding ones. I didn't do any yoga this morning. I didn't feel much like it or working out for that matter- but once I started doing the clean and presses I started to get more motivated. I am looking forward to a couple of days off. I think I will go for a walk or ride later just to get my head together.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice work BB!!   I'm going to try those handstand pushups soon   Do you put your heels on the wall ?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I never realized your pull-up numbers were so good. How did I miss that? I think pull-ups are one of the equalizer exercises. It shows a true strength pound for pound. Nice job!


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

20 free standing? Wow. I can barely get into a free handstand.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba- You would rock the handstand pushups.  I did them against a wall but did not use the wall (just for security). It has been a long time since I have done them so they were hard.

KelJu- Thanks I love pullups, it's one movement I never get sick of.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> 3)a) Handstand pushups  RI 60 sec
> BW x 15, 12, 10 (hands raise on two crates)



Hardcore, dude.

I saw a guy doing them one time on a chin bar.  That was insane.  7 feet off the ground and inverted?  No thanks.  Was cool to watch, though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 3, 2007)

fufu- In one of Jackie Chans first american movies (I can't remember the name of it at the moment) there is a scene where he is in his apartment- training. One of the things he does is a few freestanding handstand pushups while doing the splits- so cool. I'm going to try to find a clip of that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hardcore, dude.
> 
> I saw a guy doing them one time on a chin bar.  That was insane.  7 feet off the ground and inverted?  No thanks.  Was cool to watch, though.



Wow!


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> fufu- In one of Jackie Chans first american movies (I can't remember the name of it at the moment) there is a scene where he is in his apartment- training. One of the things he does is a few freestanding handstand pushups while doing the splits- so cool. I'm going to try to find a clip of that.



I love Jackie Chan. I've seen tons of his movies. 

Some of them are hilarious.

Master with cracked fingers, and there was one other...I forgot the name. Wait, I think it was called, "Team Power Force" or something.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> I love Jackie Chan. I've seen tons of his movies.
> 
> Some of them are hilarious.
> 
> Master with cracked fingers, and there was one other...I forgot the name. Wait, I think it was called, "Team Power Force" or something.



Jackie's the best.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Excellent w/o, Impressive front squats too!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hardcore, dude.
> 
> I saw a guy doing them one time on a chin bar.  That was insane.  7 feet off the ground and inverted?  No thanks.  Was cool to watch, though.



Now THATS crazy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> I can barely get into a free handstand.



Same here, just getting into position would be workout in itself.


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Handstands are a piece of cake!! However pushups say in the middle of the floor while doing the handstands are difficult because its tough to keep balance.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 4, 2007)

Today

Biked- 1.5 hours 

Yoga- 45 min


I'm getting jacked thinking about my upcoming 3x3 week. Tomorrow I plan to rest and eat a lot so I'm fresh for Tuesday...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour

Rest day


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Best Wishes on your 3x3!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Today

Early
Yoga/ 30 min

Later

Dynamic warmup

Twisting crunches with 45- 15 each side/ bird dogs x 3

1) Snatch  RI 30 sec 
All 1 x 1- 45, 75, 105, 135, 145, 155

2)a) Deadlifts  RI 90 sec
275 x 3, 295 x 3, 385 x 3
b) Pushups with knee ins
20 x 3 (wearing a backpack with a 45 wrapped in a towel)

3)a) Split squats  RI 90 sec
205 x 3, 225 x 3, 235 x 3 (each leg)
b) Chinups
BW + 70 x 3, BW + 65 x 3, BW + 60 x 3 (in backpack)


Stretch


Short (only 30 min) but super intense workout. I increased my rest intervals by 30 seconds to 90 seconds and it was still very tough. I know I'm going to feel the hurt tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

Good pullups


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2007)

70 pound chinups...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks captain.

Brutus- When in Rome...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

lawl


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2007)

looks like a good workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother BB!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Wow! I just found out my mom is turning 67 not 66 in a few weeks- which means she is doing pretty good for her age! Many of you may remember that I was helping her put together a training program to build her strength up and work on her overall conditioning. Well it's been two months since she started and has she ever improved! She said she feels really great about how things are going and looks forward to each workout. Talk about motivation. 

These are the exercises she does.

1) pushups
When she started she could only do them on her knees 5 reps max- now she can doing 12 regular ones or 8 regular ones with knee ins!
2) planks
Started- 30 seconds now- 1 min 15 seconds
3) Step-ups 
Started 10 reps each leg now- 12 reps each leg with 20# DB's
4) Bulgarian squats
Started- 5 reps each leg with just her BW now 8 reps each leg with 20# DB's
5) One-arm DB clean and press
Started with 5 reps each side with 10# DB now she does 8 reps each side with 20#                                           
6) One arm rows
Started with 5 reps of 10# now 10 reps x 25#
7) BW rows 
Started 5 reps now 12 reps
8) One leg RDL's 
Started could do one without falling over now 5 reps each leg with 20's
9) Reverse fly's
Started with 3# x 5 reps now 5# x 10 reps
10) Glute bridges 
Started with two legs at 5 reps now she does them single legged x 8
11) Bird dogs
Started 15 seconds max now 33 seconds 
12) Standing calf raises
Started BW x 20 now single legged x 15 holding 25# DB
13) Chinups
Started could do 2 now she can do 5

Other things

Lateral hops over object/ hops
Started was afraid when jumping from one side now not afraid and lands soft and in control
What she used to be able to hop up to with two legs she can now do with one leg!

Stairs (outdoor stairs)
She used to walk up the stairs x 5 now she walks up and then runs up x 10

In general she is stronger and has better balance and agility. Her knees used to buckle in when she did bulgarian squats or when she did one-legged RDL's but not any more. Her strength in her core has greatly improved which shows when she performs her pushups- she is straight as a board. I tell her she should join the army because her pushups are so good.

She also runs or skates x 2 a week...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats awesome Brother BB, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome!  Congrats to mom!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool.

That's awesome, at 67 years old.

My mom has finally come around and started a better lifestyle. She is asking me all sorts of questions about diet and she was worried about bone density decreasing with her age, so I told it her was time to do some resistance training. I'll be making a program for her too, maybe you can help me out.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 8, 2007)

fufu- Sure, I will help you capatain. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

There's something cool about a mom that does Bulgarian Squats!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 8, 2007)

Today

Early
Yoga/ 30 min

Dynamic warmup  

Planks (with 45 in backpack), side planks (with feet on bench) x 3

1) Clean and press  RI 30 sec
All 1x1- 95, 135, 155, 165, 175, 185 PR

2)a) Front squats  RI 90 sec
225- 1 x 3, 235- 1 x 3, 245- 1 x 3
b) Pullups
BW + 70 x 3, BW + 65 x 3, BW + 55 x 3

3)a) One- arm OH press  RI 90 sec
75- 1 x 3, 80- 2 x 3 (x2)
b) Single legged RDL's
75's- 1 x 3, 80's- 2 x 3 (x2)


Stretch



Done. Next week I will try to keep the weight the same but decrease my RI's back down to 60 seconds. My left shoulder is a bit sore, It's not bad but I still think I'm going to ice it to be safe.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2007)

Impressive pullups, and one arm OH presses


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2007)

Another excellent w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice PR on the C/P!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks YM. 
I like the new AVI! - cute kid-a friend of yours.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks YM.
> I like the new AVI! - cute kid-a friend of yours.



My one and only daughter.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 8, 2007)

^


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 9, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

Active recovery bike ride
45 min- easy like fufu 

Stretch


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Hahahhaa, I saw that!

clever.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Hope you enjoy the weekend Brother BB!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

yo fufu is not easy.


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

How have you been BB? I havent been around much.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> My one and only daughter.



Man when is she gonna be 18?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man when is she gonna be 18?



Down boy.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi guy's. 

Today

Park stuff

Warmup- Tai chi/ 30 min

Circuit 1  RI 45 sec
(Burpees to lateral hops over low bench x 10, Hop ups to railling to clap pullup x 10, V- ups with medice ball x 10) x 3

Circuit 2 RI 45 sec
(Pistols (holding medince ball) x 10, One arm BW rope rows x 10, side planks) x 3

Circuit 3 RI 45 sec
(Free standing handstand pushups x 10, 100 rope turns x regular planks) x 3

Stair sprints (run up walk down, with no rest between sets) x 10


Stretch


Spring is almost here! It was a crisp morning in the park but very refreshing. Nothing beats a good old park workout. I'm tanked. Time to refuel.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Man when is she gonna be 18?



Those are fighting words..........I don't think you are up for THAT challenge my friend


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2007)

Good job. My conditioning blows, I couldn't imagine doing that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

Holy Cow BB.  What a workout (half of it I 'm not sure I understand )

Your Mom rocks!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 10, 2007)

Captain- Well all that extra deck mopping you made me do is helping. 

JD- Yeah, good times.
My mom is a tough woman, that's for sure!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Those are fighting words..........I don't think you are up for THAT challenge my friend



Bring it man i'll spank you!


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice circuit BB!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Double D- how's your health? Feeling any better?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Hope all is well in Bakertown my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 12, 2007)

Today

Early
Yoga/ 30 min

Later

Dynamic warmup

Twisting crunches with a 45- 15 each side/ bird dogs x 3

1) Snatch  RI 30 sec
All 2x2- 45, 75, 105, 135, 145, 155

2)a) Deadlifts  RI 60 sec
275 x 3, 295 x 3, 385 x 3
b) DB bench press (incline)
90 x 3, 100-2 x 3

3)a) Split squats  RI 60 sec
225 x 3, 235 x 3, 250 x 3 (each leg)
b) One arm rows (with bb)
115- 3 x 3


Stretch


I almost puked on the deadlift/ DB bench combo. I should have lowered the weight on the deadlifts. It was stupid on my part- my ego will kill me one of these days.  I plan to take the next two days off and then do my last 3 x 3 day. After that I will take a week off or just do some light conditioning work.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice split squats!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

Almost puked??? Then you didn't work hard enough, LOL!!!

In all seriousness, Great w/o BRother BB!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> 2)a) Deadlifts  RI 60 sec
> 275 x 3, 295 x 3, 385 x 3




I see a 405 DL in your future.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. 

TT- Funny you should say that because 405 is my old deadlift PR.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys.
> 
> TT- Funny you should say that because 405 is my old deadlift PR.



Your a tank BB.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

Then I see a 410 DL in your future my Friend!!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 13, 2007)

Arch- 

Today

Early
Yoga
30 min

Evening
Tai ch
1 hour


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2007)

Damn, dude. Looking strong as an ox! Those are some brutal supersets.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

Gazhole- Thank you sir. 

Today

Tai chi
1 hour

Bike sprints



I have decided to start doing tai chi everyday.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 15, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

Dynamic warmup

V-ups x 20/ supermans x 3

1) Clean and Press  RI 30 sec
All 2x2- 95, 135, 155, 165, 175, 185 PR

2)a) Front squats  RI 60 sec
225- 1 x 3, 245- 1 x 3, 255- 1 x 3
b) Pullups
BW + 70 x 3, BW + 65 x 3, BW + 60 x 3

3)a) One-arm OH press  RI 60 sec
80- 1 x 3, 85- 2 x 3 (x2)
b) Single legged RDL's
80's- 1 x 3, 85's- 2 x 3 (x2)


Stretch


Thats it. Now I will take a week off- just doing some BW and conditioning work but no weights. I'm not sure what I want to do next- but I have some time to think about it. Thanks Dale and P for helping me with this program- it kicked butt.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2007)

My god it must be comcial to see soemone 160 pounds strapping on 70 pounds and knocking out reps on pullups. Your front squat is like my back lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> My god it must be comcial to see soemone 160 pounds strapping on 70 pounds and knocking out reps on pullups. Your front squat is like my back lol.



Bakerboy weighs 160lbs!???!?!??!

Fucking hell!

Now those lifts are even more awesome!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 15, 2007)

^ I'm more like 163- 165 now.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2007)

Fantastic w/o and PR Brother BB!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I'm more like 163- 165 now.



Still! Looking at your numbers i thought you were at least 180-190ish!

Really nice job, dude.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2007)

Impressive BB.  Nice front squats!


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I'm more like 163- 165 now.



There's no denying your abilities BB!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

I really like those 1-arm overhead presses! Nice weight as well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

BB is the guy you invite to your gym to attract attention.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Enjoy the downtime.   I'm sure you'll come up with another good program.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> My god it must be comcial to see soemone 160 pounds strapping on 70 pounds and knocking out reps on pullups. Your front squat is like my back lol.


 
yeah, that's the disadvantage of weighing over 220 pounds like me, when you do weighted exercises, you  don't get the same love since you aren't stapping on as much weight, nevertheless, I still find it more impressive to be doing that at his bodyweight as opposed to mine.  I have more meat on me to help, his is just pure strength + skill


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

Hows the time off going?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi guys. Thanks for all your kind words and encouragement.

I have been still exercising- just not with weights- trying to step up my stretching- I have been doing an hour of Shaolin Kung Fu stretching everyday. I am also walking a lot, riding my bike (sprints), plus doing 30-60 min of yoga and or Tai chi.

I am going to workup to 1.5 hours of stretching everyday- my flexibility needs work. 

I'm still deciding what type of program I plan to do next. I have a lot of things I want to improve but they all can't be worked on at once.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

What MAs do you study ?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 18, 2007)

lawl I'm moving in with bakerboy.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> lawl I'm moving in with bakerboy.



he would beat your ass.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> I have been still exercising- just not with weights- trying to step up my stretching- I have been doing an hour of *Shaolin Kung Fu stretching *everyday. I am also walking a lot, riding my bike (sprints), plus doing *30-60 min of yoga and or Tai chi*.
> 
> ...



   Good Stuff Brother BB!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

So I am working on making my new program and this is my rough draft.
I will be training with weights 3 every 7-8 days based on heavy, light, medium days (total body). I will be focusing on my strength on my heavy days, power and endurence on my light days, and hypertrophy on my medium days. I will do tia chi and or yoga before each session as well as on my days off. I am still working on my flexibility/ balance. I will do some steady state cardio and bike or stair sprints too to round out my conditioning. I plan to do this program for 6 weeks. 

Day 1 (Heavy)  week 1-3/ 4 x 5, week 4-6/ 3 x 3  RI full recovery

Core/ stabilization
Deadlifts (will rotate- each week what movement I do first- deads or squats)
Back squats
Bench press
DB Rows 

Day 2 (Light) week 1-3/ 3 x 12 week 4-6/ 3 x 10  RI 60 sec, 45 sec

Core/ stabilization

*Circuit 1*
1)a)Lateral hops
b) DB snatch
c) Pullups 

*Circuit 2*
2)a)One foot hops onto bench
b) Pistols or lunges
c) Chinups

Day 3  (Medium) week 1-3/ 3 x 8, week 4-6/ 4 x 6  RI 90 sec, 60 sec

Core/ stabilization

1)a) BB cleans 3 x 1
b) Front squats
c) Pullups

2)a)BB OH press
b)RDL's
c)Chinups or rows


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2007)

I respect your ability to know your strengths and weaknesses and doing something about them. I should work on my cardiovascular system, but I opt for more lifting just because I had cardio workouts. 

BTW, how do you like the kung fu?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Well your focus is getting HUGE and come summer time to look good in those speedos fufu and I bought you. 

The kung fu is humbling. An old guy I know and respect is training me (one on one) two times a week- basically undoing all my previous bad habits that I learned from a few years of mediocre instruction.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking over things now. I need to fix my day two.

I think I should put the hops at the end of my warmup before my core work and replace with some uni-lateral leg work.


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Well your focus is getting HUGE and come summer time to look good in those speedos fufu and I bought you.
> 
> The kung fu is humbling. An old guy I know and respect is training me (one on one) two times a week- basically undoing all my previous bad habits that I learned from a few years of mediocre instruction.


 
I did Kung-fu for a while before I started lifting, and I've got to say the 40 minute warm up is the hardest of any sport or martial arts i ever did.
Holding a low Dragon stance for 3 mins at a time is killer.  Wish I'd stuck it out - such a graceful martial art.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> So I am working on making my new program and this is my rough draft.
> I will be training with weights 3 every 7-8 days based on heavy, light, medium days (total body). I will be focusing on my strength on my heavy days, power and endurence on my light days, and hypertrophy on my medium days. I will do tia chi and or yoga before each session as well as on my days off. I am still working on my flexibility/ balance. I will do some steady state cardio and bike or stair sprints too to round out my conditioning. I plan to do this program for 6 weeks.
> 
> Day 1 (Heavy)  week 1-3/ 4 x 5, week 4-6/ 3 x 3  RI full recovery
> ...



That's a bit better...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That's a bit better...



It's good that you're giving Bakerboy that positive feedback.  He really likes that sort of thing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's good that you're giving Bakerboy that positive feedback.  He really likes that sort of thing.



Yeah, and sometimes I forget to wear pants too.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

On your core/stabilzation day I am assuming if you do rows they will be done unsupported? You could even do them on one leg, that would be cool. Just an idea.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> On your core/stabilzation day I am assuming if you do rows they will be done unsupported? You could even do them on one leg, that would be cool. Just an idea.



That's a good idea! Thanks captain.


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad I could offer something.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

I will be awaiting the crazy workouts you will knock out this time around.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2007)

Kung fu is so badass!@


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Lookin good Brother BB, I took 5 animal shaolin for about 10 years, When I quit and went into Muay Thai I had earned my Purple sash!!! Thats awesome your training in it, I particularly enjoyed the Shaolin boxing, or Diamond boxing I think it was the pattern anyway, LOL!!! That was YEARS ago!!!
Sorry to ramble, just meant to say Keep at it and Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> So I am working on making my new program and this is my rough draft.
> 
> Day 1 (Heavy)  week 1-3/ 4 x 5, week 4-6/ 3 x 3  RI full recovery
> 
> ...



The heavy day looks like a killer.  Personally, I would have trouble squatting after deadlifts.  Have you done this (meaning DL then squat) before?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The heavy day looks like a killer.  Personally, I would have trouble squatting after deadlifts.  Have you done this (meaning DL then squat) before?



Yes, but not for a long period of time. Do you have any suggestions on how I can make this day more manageable? Should I just rotate the big leg movements-deadlift one week and squat the next week?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Should I just rotate the big leg movements-deadlift one week and squat the next week?



That's one way of doing it.  I don't mind doing both lifts on the same day.  I just can't DL seriously and follow it with squats.

This may not fit in with your current projected rep scheme, but how about 3x3 for one of the lifts and 4x5 for the other?  Alternate each week.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, thats not a bad idea. I could do that with the bench press and rows too.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2007)

> So I am working on making my new program and this is my rough draft.
> I will be training with weights 3 every 7-8 days based on heavy, light, medium days (total body). I will be focusing on my strength on my heavy days, power and endurence on my light days, and hypertrophy on my medium days. I will do tia chi and or yoga before each session as well as on my days off. I am still working on my flexibility/ balance. I will do some steady state cardio and bike or stair sprints too to round out my conditioning. I plan to do this program for 6 weeks.
> 
> Day 1 (Heavy) week 1-3/ 4 x 5, week 4-6/ 3 x 3 RI full recovery
> ...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks. 

Yeah for my day 2 I was going to do rollong medicine ball pushups as part of a circuit 2 but I forgot to put it in. I like the idea of a giant circuit- that's sure to kill me. 

Okay I see what you mean by putting the cleans on their own.
I'm not sure what you mean by why chinups and rows, on day 3 I would just do one or the other not both.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2007)

I meant why chin ups and pull ups in the same workout, sorry.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Day 1 (Heavy) week 1-3/ 4 x 5, week 4-6/ 3 x 3 RI full recovery

Core/ stabilization
1)Deadlifts (will rotate- each week what movement I do first- deads or squats)
2) Back squats
3) Bench press
4) DB Rows 

Day 2 (Light) week 1-3/ 3 x 12 week 4-6/ 3 x 10 RI 60 sec, 45 sec
Lateral/ one foot hops as part of my warmup
Core/ stabilization

Circuit 1
1)a) DB snatch
b) Step-ups
c) Pullups 
d) Lunges
e) Rolling medicine ball pushups
f) Reverse fly's

Circuit 2
2)a) Standing calf raises 
b) Toe raises
c) chin ups

Day 3 (Medium) week 1-3/ 3 x 8, week 4-6/ 4 x 6 RI 90 sec, 60 sec

Core/ stabilization

1) BB cleans 6 x 2

2) Front squats
c) Pullups

2)a) BB OH press
b) RDL's
c) unsupported DB rows (balanced on one leg) 

How about that?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2007)

only one way to find out.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Anything else you think looks off?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, Bakerboy's a strong one.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know that anything looks "off".  Just have a reason for doing the things you are doing.

One thing I would say, is try and drum up a template.  Something that makes it easy for you to write a program, so that you an take the guess work out of it.....like, these exercises go here, this goes here, i do this here, etc....That is one thing that really saves me time and helps me to visulaize the entire program when I write it out.  I know exactly were to look and what needs to go where to make everything fit.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

Good advice P, I'll keep the template idea in mind. Thanks for your help. I'm starting this program on Thursday so I will keep you posted on how things are going.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

I think it looks fine. And I will go with P (since its ever would do any good to go against him), and say trial and error.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

Just droppin in Brother BB, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 22, 2007)

*Start of new Program*

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

*Day 1*

Dynamic warmup

V- ups x 25/ side planks x 3

1) Deadlifts  RI full recovery
135 x 5, 225 x 5, 315 x 5, 335 x 5

2) Back squats  RI full recovery
135 x 5, 225 x 5, 245 x 5, 265 x 5

3) Bench press  RI full recovery
135 x 5, 185 x 5, 205 x 5, 225 x 5

4) One-arm rows  (using BB)  RI full recovery
95 x 5, 105 x 5, 115 x 5, 105 x 5


Stretch


It's good to be back. What a great workout. I hate being away from the gym for more than a week. On a side note I went to a park by my house last night to do some one, two and lateral hops onto and over objects (as I am trying to increase my vertical) and I have already added six inches from when I started- so I am happy about that.  I really want to be able to dunk a ball, it may take awhile but I know it's possible if I put my mind to it.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

Good jorb on the rows.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 22, 2007)

^ Thanks captain. Yeah, I liked doing them with a BB for the balance factor. On my day three I will lighten the weight and do them balancing on one leg (like you suggested ) but with a DB.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Thanks captain. Yeah, I liked doing them with a BB for the balance factor. On my day three I will lighten the weight and do them balancing on one leg (like you suggested ) but with a DB.



I'll only be satisfied when you're doing heavy DB rows while standing on the toes of one leg and balancing on a physioball.


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Thanks captain. Yeah, I liked doing them with a BB for the balance factor. On my day three I will lighten the weight and do them balancing on one leg (like you suggested ) but with a DB.



Oh snap! I didn't even see you did those with a barbell, whoa.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2007)

A solid workout.  One I like to call back-to-basics.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2007)

Deads and squats ... You are a sick man


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> *Start of new Program*
> 
> 1) Deadlifts RI full recovery
> 135 x 5, 225 x 5, 315 x 5, 335 x 5
> ...


Deads, squats.... then BP? You ARE SICK! I love it .


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 22, 2007)

Evening

Shaolin kung fu/ 1 hour

Time to eat... again  It seems like that's all I do.

Yesterday I rosted a chicken and made it into a soup- with baby carrots, potatoes, yams, onions, with fresh garlic and ginger- really great soup-  But I already ate the entire pot!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks guys for your comments, you guys really motivate me- make me want to work harder.   okay I feel better now


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks guys for your comments, you guys really motivate me- make me want to work harder.   okay I feel better now



Don't you be loading up this journal with estrogen now.   If I wanted an estrogen-laden journal, I'd visit Burners.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

Nothing like a good cry, lawl.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2007)

How do you make the youtube videos stream in?


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

P-funk said:


> How do you make the youtube videos stream in?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/77983-**-youtube-embed-videos-how-instructions-**.html


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2007)

oh


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2007)

YouTube Video











Like this.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside) 

Later
Short easy bike ride, to loosen up the legs. (30 min)

Stretch 

Damn I'm sore!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Great w/o's and Congrats on your vertical increase, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Arch.


Today

Woke up and foam rolled entire body then got more specific with a tennis and racket ball on my back, hamstrings, calves and quads. After that I did arch, feet and ankle exercises.

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later 
Kung fu/ 2 hours (not until later but I will put it in now). It's a nice day so I'm going to ride my bike there.


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2007)

Kung-fu, is such a graceful martial art. Your strength combined with kung-fu = someone not to cross!  
What style of kung-fu do you do?  I'm kind of curious to see if the Tai-chi complements, or opposes the kung fu?


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

Is it anything like this?






YouTube Video


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Always active, where are you at in the bf category?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 24, 2007)

goob- shaolin kung fu

fufu- haha I love that clip...

DD- not sure, I never really check I just look at my abs to see definition. I'm pretty cut though.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

I am sure you are. You always have the most interesting workouts. You know whenever I started here at IM, it was all about strength and size. I guess I never knew better. I didnt realize things like power, stabilization, flexibility were so important. And I can thank you, P, and Dale for opening my eyes to that!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2007)

were did you learn to do kung-fu?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 24, 2007)

P-funk said:


> were did you learn to do kung-fu?



I took it a long time ago when I was in my twenties at a really shitty school.
The place was a total scam- I was a university student at the time and wanted a way to stay in shape while at school. They never gave me a set fee for a long time and just said if you want to train "we" will find a way to make it possible. Being young and stupid I thought that sounds good to me. To make a long story short- they ended up charging me 400 dollars a month!
And when I said I can't afford that much the owner of the school threatend me. So I quit. 
A few years later I came in contact with an old guy that used to own his own school but now only trains a handful of students out of his home. He's an amazing guy who is in his early 80's with more skill and ability then I have every seen. I have know him for a few years, as a friend, and just recently I asked him if he would teach me to which he said, "how many days a week do you want to train with me?" I said I can commit to two. So he smiled and said, "well that's a start." He knows about my bad experience with kung fu in the past. So he said I have to relearn everything- start back at the beginning. So that's where I'm at- the beginning. 

The sessions with him are always 2 hours long then I have to practice on my own for one hour, "as much as possible." He knows I train with weights- which he knows I like- but doesn't feel is necessary. But he also says, "Well at least you know what you like and then laughs." He's a funny guy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> He's an amazing guy who is in his early 80's with more skill and ability then I have every seen.


That's all you need to know. Sounds like an awesome opportunity BB. I would be interested in this myself, but no way I will enroll in some cookie cutter martial arts academy. Sounds like you are in with the real deal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

That sounds so badass!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

YouTube - CHECKERS RAP CAT WORLD PREMIERE VIDEO - RAPCAT- AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

^   funny: 

That cat must od on nip and nooky!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

Today

Early- tai chi/ 45 min (in park)
15 min of two foot, one foot and lateral hops onto and over various objects.

Later

*Day 2*

Dynamic warmup

Twisting crunches with medicine ball x 15 each side/ bird dogs x 3

Circuit 1  RI 60 sec
1)a) DB snatch- 50 x 12 
   b) Step- ups- 50 x 12 each leg
   c) Pullups- BW x 12
   d) Walking lunges- 50's- one round
   e) Rolling medicine ball pushups- BW x 12 (one leg on down/one leg raised) 
   f) Reverse fly's- 20 x 12
   x 3

Circuit 2  RI 60 sec
1) a) BB standing calf raises (off block)
       135 x 20, 205 x 15, 225 x 12
    b) BB toe raises (off block)
       135 x 20, 205 x 15, 205 x 12
    c) Incline bench rows
        50's - 3 x 12


Stretch


That first circuit was brutal! The first two round were not too bad but the last round was a sweat fest.  I took P's advice and replaced my chinups for rows (to work a different plane) as I already did pullups.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

looks pretty tough.  Again, I would leave the snatch (or all olympic lifts) unpaird due to the nature and purpose of the exercise.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> looks pretty tough.  Again, I would leave the snatch (or all olympic lifts) unpaird due to the nature and purpose of the exercise.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that. They were so light anyway it was more endurance than anything. 

Would 5x5 for three weeks and the 3x3 be a good idea for the DB snatches?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

should be fine


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks P. I appreciate your help. 

It's my mom's birthday today so I'm taking my dad and mom out for lunch.  I hardly ever go out to eat so it should be fun. I'm hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

Bakerboy...it's my mom's birthday today too!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

Are you messing with me? Maybe we are long lost brothers!


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

lawl, no joke.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Circuits are tough, nice work BB!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm going to balance things out a little different next time.

Like P said I will do my snatches by themselves and put in another pressing movement (like an overhead press) (I have more pulling than pressing). I also plan a better mix between upper and lower movements. It wasn't bad just needs a little tweaking.

Warm up
Core/ stabilization work

Olympic movement - DB snatch 5 x 5

Circuit 1  RI 60 sec 3 x 12
a) Step- ups
b) Pullups
c) Single leg RDL's
d) DB OH press
e) Walking lunges
f) Reverse fly's
g) Rolling medicine ball pushups

Circuit 2  RI 60 sec
a) BB standing calf raises of block  20, 15, 12
b) BB toe raises off block 20, 15, 12
e) Incline bench supported rows 3 x 12


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2007)

Those circuits look tough dude. You are going to be in killer shape by the time your body adjust to the stress.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Those circuits look tough dude. You are going to be in killer shape by the time your body adjust to the stress.



I hope so. I'm starting with pretty light weight as to not have an aneurysm!


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Please BB, your probably in better shape than most here. You'll be fine.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour (park)

Evening
Kung Fu/ 2 hours


I'm starving... must go ...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2007)

2 hours of Kung Fu?  Damn, I wish I had the time.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 2 hours of Kung Fu?  Damn, I wish I had the time.



you will never be a fucking ninja.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 2 hours of Kung Fu?  Damn, I wish I had the time.



I just make the time. Besides it's only twice a week, so it's manageable.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

Today

Wakeup
Tai chi/ 1 hour (inside)

Later

*Day 3*

Dynamic warmup

V- ups x 25/ planks (with 45 plate on back) x 3

1) Cleans  RI 30 sec
75- 2x2, 95- 2x2, 135- 2x2, 155- 2x2, 165- 2x2, 175- 2x2

2)a) Front squat  RI 90 sec
205 x 8, 225 x 8, 235 x 8 (PR)
b) Pullups
BW + 45- 3 x 8

3)a) BB RDL's  RI 90 sec
225 x 8, 245 x 8, 265 x 8
b) DB OH press (seesaw)
70's- 3 x 8


Stretch


I'm happy about the front squats- everything else was just okay.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice job on the squats


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

PR! Very naice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you katt and fufu.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2007)

235 Front Squats? _Damn_...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> 2)a) Front squat  RI 90 sec
> 205 x 8, 225 x 8, 235 x 8 *(PR)*



There.  I fixed it for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome front squats Brother BB!!! I admire how you do Tai Chi all the time, its excellent for BOTH mind and body!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks DOMS  

TT- Thanks 

 Arch yeah, I try to do Tai chi every morning- I love it.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 27, 2007)

geez, good job with the fr0nt squats...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2007)

nice job on the front squats.  8's are tough because you want to suck wind but you really can't.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 28, 2007)

Andrew- Thank you sir. 

P- funk- True story! 

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)


Later (park stuff)
Pylometric work - various hops 15 min
Bike ride- 45 min easy recovery ride


Stretch


I plan to do 1 hour of kung fu practice tonight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice fronts and pullups, can you do a 1 handed one?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 28, 2007)

^ Thanks. The last time I tried a one arm pullup I could do 3- but I don't do them because they are hard on my wrists and I don't like to max out on chinups and pullups.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2007)

Lookin good, 1 hour huh??? What did you do if you don't mind me askin!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 28, 2007)

Arch- When I practice by myself I start with about 30- 40 minutes of specific stretches for my wrists, ankles, neck, shoulders, arms, chest, waist, legs, upper and lower back, hamstrings and hips. Then I focus on strikes, kicks and stances- working at the fundamentals.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

Today

*Day 1*

Dynamic warmup

Twisting medicine ball crunches x 30/ side planks x 3

1) Back squats  RI full recovery
135 x 5, 225 x 5, 245 x 5, 265 x 5

2) Deadlift  RI full recovery
135 x 5, 225 x 5, 315 x 5, 365 x 5

3) DB bench press  RI full recovery
90's x 5, 100's x 5, 110's x 5, 100's x 5

4) DB rows (unsupported)  RI full recovery
90 x 5, 100 x 5, 110- 2 x 5 


Stretch


I was too lazy to do tai chi this morning. My day 1 workouts are by far the hardest to recover from. Today was a tough day. After squats and deads I don't have much else to give. I will take two days off from the weights to rest these old bones.


----------



## katt (Mar 29, 2007)

I hear ya on the squat / deadlift combo - those can really tire you out in a hurry!  

Good numbers on your weights!


----------



## fufu (Mar 29, 2007)

Look'n strong. Are you all better from the problem with your chest cartilage?

btw, where do you workout?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

katt- I'm glad I'm not alone with that! Thanks for the encouragement. 

Captain- I have not had a flare up (knock on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) for a long time now. I hope that means I never get it again.
I always workout from home or at the park.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

Today's workout looks STRONG!

Nice work.  How's your back holding out doing deads and squats  back to back?


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice workout BB. Looking strong.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yellow- Thank you. The back is fine. My rest intervals are pretty long so that helps a lot. I like deadlifts a lot they always feel good. I think all the olympic lifting from the floor has helped me on my deadlifts. I find back squats a little more taxing. 

DD- Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you tried wide grip deadlifts ?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

No I haven't. How wide? Like snatch width? I almost always do them conventional. I have seen P do them that way- I assume it was to work at the bottom part of the snatch. Do you do them like that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> No I haven't. How wide? Like snatch width? I almost always do them conventional. I have seen P do them that way- I assume it was to work at the bottom part of the snatch. Do you do them like that?



Real wide - like a snatch.  No - I haven't done them but I plan on trying them soon.   I was going to ask you how YOU liked them.   If you try them - let me know.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> 1) Back squats RI full recovery
> 135 x 5, 225 x 5, 245 x 5, 265 x 5
> 
> 2) Deadlift RI full recovery
> ...


Sweet, very sweet.  All compound movements, no fluff


----------



## KelJu (Mar 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> *Day 1*
> 
> ...



You deadlifts look awesome, and you handle nice weight with dumbbells.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sweet, very sweet.  All compound movements, no fluff



No doubt.  Bakerboy is certainly not a fluffer.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No doubt.  Bakerboy is certainly not a fluffer.





***

Seriously, your deadlift numbers scare me


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Those are some very impressive DL numbers!


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2007)

gee golly nice lifts... youre a big bad strong man


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Arch- When I practice by myself I start with about 30- 40 minutes of specific stretches for my wrists, ankles, neck, shoulders, arms, chest, waist, legs, upper and lower back, hamstrings and hips. Then I focus on strikes, kicks and stances- working at the fundamentals.



Gotcha, Good stuff!!! I'm lookin for a good Wing Chun school myself, but havn't found one yet around me  

EXCELLENT w/o too my Friend, Serious exercises imo!!! How does your lower back feel when you do the Deads AND squats in the same w/o???


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)

^  fluffer

I appreciate all the comments from everyone. 

Today

Early 
Tai chi/ 1 hour

OFF

I am very sore today, which is no surprise. I also have a little knee pain on the outside of my right knee that has been bothering me today. I am going to stretch and foam roll before I go to bed and see how it feels in the morning.
I squat and deadlift without shoes- which I may have to change- we will see.

Yes, Arch and YM my back is sore today, but not in a bad way. It holds up on the day I train squats and deads but then the next day omfg.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 31, 2007)

Freakin monster.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Today

Kung Fu/ 2 hours


Damn, I must be getting old because I need to go take a nap- but first we dine! we being me.  
My body is still adapting to these two hour long training sessions. Kung Fu makes mr realize how little I know about my body- it's like eating humble pie morning, noon and night. On the plus side I am learning a lot.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Today

Morning
Yoga 45 minutes (inside)
15 minutes of two, one, and lateral hops onto and over various outdoor objects. (at park)

Later

*Day 2*

Dynamic warmup

Twisting crunches with 35 # plate x 20/ bird dogs x 3

1) DB snatch  RI 30 sec
50- 5 x 5 each side (fast)

2) Circuit 1  RI 60 sec 
a) Step- ups 50's- 3 x 12 (lifting non working knee up when atop step)
b) L Pullups 3 x 12
c) Single leg RDL's 50's- 3 x 12
d) DB OH press 50's- 3 x 12
e) Reverse lunges 50's- 3 x 12
f) Rolling medicine ball pushups (one leg down, one leg raised) 3 x 12
g) Reverse fly's 20's- 3 x 12

3) Circuit 2  RI 60 sec
a) BB standing calf raises off block
135 x 20, 205 x 18, 225 x 15
b) BB toe raises off block
135 x 20, 205 x 15, 205 x 13
c) Incline benched supported rows
60's- 3 x 12


Stretch


Gasp. Torture. Todays workout just about killed me. I am so beat. Murder. These high rep circuits are death- why am I doing this to myself?   Conditioning work is brutal. Time to eat...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow i think i would opt to run lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

effin crazy! Those standing ovrhd presses are pretty heavy too for those reps combined with the circuits, good job!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice work, looks like tough conditioning... gut job!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2007)

i'd puke.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Brutus- 

Captain- Ty Ty 

Andrew- TOY *twinkle*

The funkster- You own conditioning!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, fantastic w/o Brother BB, that would definatly make me hurl!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Arch 

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour


Evening
Kung Fu/ 2 hours


Time to eat.


----------



## Double D (Apr 2, 2007)

Like always killer workouts BB!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Like always killer workouts BB!



Thank you sir.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Tai chi/ 1 hour (inside) 

Later

*Day 3*

Dynamic warmup

V-ups x 25/ planks (with 45 # plate on my back) x 3

1) BB cleans  RI 30 sec
75- 2x2, 95- 2x2, 135- 2x2, 155- 2x2, 165- 2x2, 175- 2x2 (worked on speed)

2)a) Front squats  RI 90 sec
225- 2 x 8, 235- 1 x 8
b) Pullups  RI 90 sec
BW + 50- 3 x 8

3)a) BB RDL's  RI 90 sec
225- 1 x 8, 275- 1 x 8, 245- 1 x 8
b) DB OH press (seesaw)
70- 1 x 8, 75- 1 x 8, 70- 1 x 8 


Stretch


Another one in the bank. Felt really good today- the squats felt easier than last week.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)

gee wiz, good front squoots

and nice pullups


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)

im sure as hell not coming over anymore... back stabbing bastid


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

make up you too

then make out

ill watch


OVER AND OUT


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

I killed you a snack as a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 offering.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 3, 2007)

I guess I can let it go, since fufu doesnt realy care about the infidelity


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour (inside because it's snowing today!)

Later
Kung Fu/ 1.5 hours


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2007)

That's some dedicated work!  






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

snow in april,, ahhh


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



hey, where did you get that picture of my cat??


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2007)

BB you better be able to kick some ass after all this kungfu lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Droppin in BRother BB, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> Early
> Tai chi/ 1 hour (inside because it's snowing today!)
> ...



Are you the one on the right?


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, it's snowing here too now.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hey, it's snowing here too now.



That's just Gods way of punishing you for your naughty behavior.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

Must have seen me eating that little bit of pudding I just ate at the dining common.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

He's omnipresent so it's tough to get anything past him.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

(t)rue (s)tory

ts


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn, all this stretching and I'm still tightening up.  I am pushing it pretty hard so I understand why this is happening. On the plus side my range of motion has improved by leaps and bounds since I have been doing kung fu. The best part is I am more aware of what needs work and where I am making improvements. 

I think I am going to foam roll my back, then ice then take a hot bath...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> He's omnipresent so it's tough to get anything past him.



Thats jesus.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Damn, all this stretching and I'm still tightening up.  I am pushing it pretty hard so I understand why this is happening. On the plus side my range of motion has improved by leaps and bounds since I have been doing kung fu. The best part is I am more aware of what needs work and where I am making improvements.
> 
> I think I am going to foam roll my back, then ice then take a hot bath...



Your dynamic flexibility is probably amazing.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats jesus.



Really?  I thought it was Elvis for a second.  They kinda look alike....


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Today

Early 
Yoga/ 45 min

*Day 1*

Dynamic warm up

Twisting medicine ball crunches x 30/ side planks x 3

1) Deadlift  RI full recovery
135- 1 x 5, 225- 1 x 5, 315- 1 x 5, 365- 1 x 5

2) Back squats  RI full recovery
135- 1 x 5, 225- 1 x 5, 265- 1 x 5, 275- 1 x 5

3) Incline bench press  RI full recovery
135- 1 x 5, 155- 1 x 5, 175- 1 x 5, 185- 1 x 4 

4) One arm rows (with BB)  RI full recovery
95- 1 x 5, 105- 1 x 5, 115- 1 x 5, 105- 1 x 5


Stretch


I suck at incline bench. Other than that is was a good workout. I love doing rows with a BB- super fun. I'm happy with my deads and squats. Next week I will start doing 3 x 3's so I will be bunmping up the weight- I can't wait.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are good numbers.  Nothing to be ashamed of here.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Those are good numbers.  Nothing to be ashamed of here.



I second that!!! Your #'s are progressing VERY Nice my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (Apr 5, 2007)

No kidding - that's awesome!


Pylon - I like your avatar... I want to do that for halloween this year!!


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2007)

Holy fuck!  Unhappy at 185 on an incline Bench???????

That's some good stuff BB.  Also 365 Deadlift rocks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

His chins are what makes me go oh shit!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

365 for 6 reps on deads are awefully strong.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks all. 

DD- Is that a slam because I only did 365 for 5 not 6.  

Today

Tai chi (outside)
1 hour (-15 c today wtf) 

OFF


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Haha.....never.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Good workout bakerboy, don't worry about gassing on the incline bench, you did alot of hard work before it.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

I know I posting the pic, but shit, Arnold had amazing arms.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

His bicep is the size of my head.  I haven't done a curl in decades uts but its been a lonnng time.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is a good article from T-nation with some cool ideas, I thought you might like it.

Testosterone Nation - Strength Exercises That Work Your Core


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks captain.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Here is a good article from T-nation with some cool ideas, I thought you might like it.
> 
> Testosterone Nation - Strength Exercises That Work Your Core


\

That's good stuff.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

More stretching 1 hour


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 7, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Yoga/ 45 min
15 min of various hops and jump work- box, lateral, one and two foot, depth


Kung Fu/ 2 hours (this afternoon)

But first I need a power nap. zzz


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 7, 2007)

^ wtf lol.....


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAHAH Awow that vid is heaven


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

As usual, lookin good my Friend, Have a Great Easter!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later

*Day 2*

Dynamic warmup

Rotating crunches with 45 # plate x 18/ bird dogs x 3

1) DB snatch RI 30 sec
50- 5 x 5 each side (fast)

2) Circuit 1 RI 60 sec 
a) Step- ups 50's- 3 x 12 (lifting non working knee up when atop step)
b) L Pullups 3 x 12
c) Single leg RDL's 50's- 3 x 12
d) DB OH press 50's- 3 x 12
e) Reverse lunges 50's- 3 x 12
f) Clap pushups BW- 3 x 12 
g) BW rows (from straps)- 3 x 12

3) Circuit 2 RI 60 sec
a) BB standing calf raises off block
135 x 20, 205 x 18, 225 x 15
b) BB toe raises off block
135 x 20, 205- 2 x 15
c) Reverse fly's 20's- 3 x 12



Stretch

My conditioning has come a long way in the last two months. I feel like I have springs in my feet these days. My energy is really high right now. Next week I will switch my exercises up a bit and lower my reps.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Well I am right behind you! I am hoping to get my conditioning out of the gutter! I am not going to be doing circuits however, but yet shorter ri's higher reps, and sprinting. 

Inspirational workout BB!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 8, 2007)

well arent you an elite circuiteer


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you DD. Good luck. I'm sure you will rock your new program.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Good stuff BB! Looks tough. Im gonna have to do a circuit today also.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Excellent, you are a machine my Friend!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2007)

noice!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Tonight
Kung Fu/ 2 hours








Meow


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Doing Tai Chi outside must be great.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah it's great! I live beside a park so it's convenient too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Yoga/ 45 min 

Later

*Day 3*

Dynamic warmup

V-ups x 25/ planks (with 45 # plate on my back) x 3

1) BB clean and press  RI 30 sec
75- 2x2, 95- 2x2, 135- 2x2, 155- 2x2, 165- 2x2, 175- 2x2 (felt good)

2)a) Front squats RI 90 sec
225- 1 x 8, 235- 2 x 8
b) Pullups RI 90 sec
BW + 55- 1 x 8, BW + 50- 1 x 8, BW + 45- 1 x 8

3) BB RDL's RI 90 sec
225- 1 x 8, 275- 1 x 8, 315- 1 x 8 

4) Handstand pushups (hands raised on boxes)  RI 90 sec
BW- 1 x 20, 1 x 18, 1 x 15


Stretch ye old bones


Had some fun toward the end. I didn't feel like doing OH press so I did some BW handstand pushups. Today was the last day for this rep scheme. 


Stretch


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> Early
> Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)
> ...


 
Damn! That's so cute.  Look at the way they are both smiling.

Wow. Amazing Handstand push ups and front squats Bakerboy!  Hardcore stuff.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Outstanding front squats my Friend, SOLID w/o too!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 10, 2007)

goob- yeah, it's a funny picture.

Arch- thank you. I like your avi. I assume from viewing your journal that that is you in the picture.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> goob- yeah, it's a funny picture.
> 
> Arch- thank you. I like your avi. I assume from viewing your journal that that is you in the picture.



  I wish my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Today

Early

Kung Fu/ 1.5 hours


----------



## DontStop (Apr 11, 2007)

I know a fellow at the gym who does kung fu or something along those lines, and he said that too much strength is the enemy, and it's more about agility then anything, is this true?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I know a fellow at the gym who does kung fu or something along those lines, and he said that too much strength is the enemy, and it's more about agility then anything, is this true?



Kung fu is about action. It's about maximizing your energy (chi). It's about being relaxed and in control- both mentally and physically so that in moments of crisis or stress you can react to an attack with speed and power. You build strength through (ideally) daily training working on endurance, balance, flexibility, agility- learning to move your body first- correctly- then quickly. You become strong in a way the is different than a powerlifter. It is about not thinking but about knowing. With a person who is about to lift something very heavy- they often have to think-can I lift this? there is a hesitation- with kung fu there is no hesitation. It's about having confidence in all aspects of your life not just when you are in the gym.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Kung fu is about action. It's about maximizing your energy (chi). It's about being relaxed and in control- both mentally and physically so that in moments of crisis or stress you can react to an attack with speed and power. You build strength through (ideally) daily training working on endurance, balance, flexibility, agility- learning to move your body first- correctly- then quickly. You become strong in a way the is different than a powerlifter. It is about not thinking but about knowing. With a person who is about to lift something very heavy- they often have to think-can I lift this? there is a hesitation- with kung fu there is no hesitation. It's about having confidence in all aspects of your life not just when you are in the gym.



thats deep i like it.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 11, 2007)

Yah I like how some martial arts incorporate more mind then anything. Mind is just as powerful, if not more then physical strength.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2007)

You should practice some *BJ*j with me sometime Baker.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

lol


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)

the sex is so much better when your mad at me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Back to your trunk! lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Tonight

Bike sprints :s


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

^ Good work if you can get it. 

I wouldn't mind being the guy doing the kicking...lol


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Today

Yoga/ 45 min

Later

*Day 1*

Dynamic warmup

V- ups x 25/ supermans x 3

1) Deadlifts  RI full recovery
135- 1 x 5, 225- 1 x 5, 315- 1 x 5, 375- 1 x 5 PR

2) BB Split squats  RI full recovery
135- 1 x 5, 205- 1 x 5, 225- 2 x 5 (each leg)

3) Bench press  RI full recovery
135- 1 x 5, 205- 1 x 5, 225- 2 x 5 (will bump that up next time)

4) BB one- arm rows  RI full recovery
95- 1 x 5, 115- 2 x 5, 125- 1 x 3 (out of gass)


Stretch

I'm very happy with that workout. The last two reps of deads were very hard.
I will take the next two days off.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2007)

Very good deadlifts frunktrunk.


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2007)

A friend of mine just showed me these, you may be interested.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks captain.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Muscle ups. Yeah those are super hard. I want to get some rings that I can take to a park that is a short 15 minute bike ride from my house (this summer So I can do things like bear crawls, one arm body weight rows, muscle ups, dips etc. Do a complete full body workout at the park. Hops up steps pistols, handstand pushups, and glute ham raises. They even have a pole that a could climb up without using my legs- like rope climbing, core stability work. So all I would need to take is a pad for my knees (for the glute ham raises) and the rings with straps. And a skipping rope (as part of my warm up).


----------



## katt (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow - nice weights!    Can you forward your supps to me so I can workout like that??   

I think I just have to eat more to get bigger......


----------



## Double D (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible deads! BTW that damn pullup variation looks tough as hell!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Incredible deads! BTW that damn pullup variation looks tough as hell!



thats what i was thinking now i gotta try it lol.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 12, 2007)

Geez, good job with teh deads


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> V- ups x 25/ supermans x 3
> 
> 1) Deadlifts  RI full recovery
> ...



No kidding.  You should be pleased.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome w/o BRother BB, SOLID my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 15, 2007)

I like to do it do; I like to do it do it... 

20 year old girls are fun.  


Yesterday

Kung Fu/ 2 hours

Today

2.5 road ride

Stretch


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2007)

Impressive workout.  Nice deads!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks JD! 

I was supposed to lift today but I'm too damn tired now. The road ride was so fun- I had a wicked head wind when I started -which made my legs feel like mashed potatoes lol but the flight back was amazing... 

I'm changing up my circuits tomorrow- can't wait!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Today

*Day 2*

Dynamic warm up

Medicine ball crunches x 20/ side planks with feet on ball x 3

1) One arm DB swings  RI 30 sec
40, 50, 60- 3 x 10

2) Circuit 1  RI 45 sec
a) Pistols 3 x 10 (holding a medicine ball) (each leg)
b) Clapping pushups 3 x 10
c) One arm BW rope rows 3 x 10 (each arm)
d) DB OH walking lunges 40's, 50's, 60's  (10 lunges out, 10 lunges back)
e) L- Pull ups 3 x 10

3) Circuit 2  RI 45 sec
a) One legged RDL's 40's, 50's, 60's 3 x 10 
b) One legged standing calf raises (off a block)
40 x 20, 50 x 18, 60 x 15 (each side)
c) Toe raises with plate
25 x 20, 35 x 18, 45 x 15 (each foot)


Stretch

That was no picnic. The DB swings were a nice change. I'm Takeshi Beat. lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2007)

Crazy bastard.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

Very cool workout. 

Is the one arm rope row like a supine row with one arm?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Brutus- thanks, I think. 

Fufu- Not quite. I attach a rope to a pullup bar and then place my feet on a board that is at a 45 degree angle. Then I row myself up holding gripping the rope.


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow - very impressive!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

Thats one CRAZY w/o BRother BB, Keep it up, VERY Insane in here!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Evening

Kung Fu/ 2 hours

I am so tired. Time to eat.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Dynamic warm up
> 
> Medicine ball crunches x 20/ side planks with feet on ball x 3
> 
> ...



I really like the way you put your workouts together. Good stuff 

And Zatoichi was kick ass \m/


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Man thats a crazy ass workout. Felt pukey at all?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

^ The OH lunges were the only thing that made me want to chuck. Those were way harder than I thought they would be.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Dude fuckin blugarians do that to me!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later

*Day 3*

Dynamic warm up

V- ups x 25/ rollouts on knees x 10 x 3

1) Cleans  RI 30 sec
75, 95, 135, 145, 155, 165, 175, 185 PR- all 1 x 1

2) a) Front Squat  RI 60 sec 
(with 5 second pause in the hole on first two reps of each set)
225- 4 x 6
b) Chinups  
(with 5 second pause at the top on the first two reps of each set)
BW + 65, 55, 45- 4 x 6 

3) a) Glute ham raise  RI 60 sec
BW- 4 x 6
b) Dips (with 5 second pause at bottom on the first two reps of each set)
BW + 65, 55, 45- 4 x 6


Stretch


Talk about an ego crusher. That was one of the hardest workouts I have ever experienced. I have a new respect for all you guys who play with your tempos and pauses- that shit was TOUGH!!


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

I haven't ventured into the tempos yet.. but I visually can imagine how hard the 5 second pause would be with the squats!  I'll have to try that....someday

Nice work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ The OH lunges were the only thing that made me want to chuck. Those were way harder than I thought they would be.



You're doing them with DBs, right?  I'm using a BB and that's hard enough.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks katt 

TT- Yes, I did them with DB's.


----------



## goob (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey BB, your workouts are really cool. Very different, and I'm liking the way you throw in other stuff like biking and kung-fu, you must be really well conditioned all round.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Anytime your dealing with 30 sec ri's its super tough!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

Very strong numbers and when i called you a crazy bastard that was a term of endearment


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Today

Morning
Yoga/ 45 min

Afternoon

*Day 1*

Dynamic warm up
V-ups x 25/ side planks x 3

1) Back squats  RI full recovery
225- 1 x 3, 275- 1 x 3, 315- 1 x 3 (tough)

2) Deadlifts  RI full recovery
225- 1 x 3, 315- 1 x 3, 385- 1 x 3 (not too bad)

3) BB bench press  RI full recovery
185- 1 x 3, 205- 1 x 3, 225- 1 x 3 (easy)

4) One arm rows with BB  RI full recovery
95- 1 x 3, 105- 1 x 3, 115- 1 x 3 (easy, but was running out of gas) 


Stretch ye old bones


I think my squats and deads are close to PR's or very close. They beat me up pretty good so I had to go lighter with the bench and rows. The only thing that sucks is that I am going to hurt tomorrow for my kung fu class- but what else is new. lol


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I love doing strength! Nice workout BB!


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2007)

I think I would hurt for decades after a workout like that. Nice numbers.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

Strong workout


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

light as a peanut!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

Of all your workouts, I think I like that last one the best.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Strong workout



+1

Good job, BB


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

You kung fu masta! nice deads


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Brutus- I like the new avi. 

Today

Kung fu/ 2 hours

30 min nap -- zzzzz

Now I feel better.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2007)

you make me wanna scream ahhhh foxy yeahh

ooooooooo

foxy lady.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later 

*Day 2*

Dynamic warm up

Twisting crunches with 45# plate x 18/ bird dogs x 3

1) One arm DB swings RI 30 sec
40, 50, 60- 3 x 10

2) Circuit 1 RI 45 sec
a) BW squats x 20
b) Pushups to low box 3 x 10
c) BW rows 3 x 10 (with feet raised on ball)
d) DB see saw walking lunges 40's, 50's, 60's 
e) L- Pull ups 3 x 10

3) Circuit 2 RI 45 sec
a) SLDL's 
135, 205, 225 3 x 10 
b) Standing calf raises (off a block)
135 x 20, 205 x 18, 225 x 15
c) Toe raises with plate
25 x 20, 35 x 18, 45 x 15 (each foot)


Stretch


Feeling a bit under the weather today so my wo kinda sucked.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2007)

Another cool, kick ass workout BB. Did'nt look like feeling ill hels you back. Is an L - pullup, a pullup with your legs raised?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks goob. 

Yes.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Ya that workout sucked!


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

^


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour (inside)

Kung fu class (later tonight?) 

I have to see how I am feeling tonight, because as of right now I feel like crap.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

What is wrong?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

^ Just a bad cold, nothing too serious.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

blech, colds suck.

Andrew is getting one too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

^ I know he gave it to me. He was giving me mouth to mouth.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

oh snap!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> blech, colds suck.
> 
> Andrew is getting one too.




yes, colds doth suck.

Sorry if I transmitted a cold to any of you guyths... I didnt mean to!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2007)

Computer virus.....


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Today

Early
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

*Day 3*

Dynamic warm up

Rollouts (on knees) 12, 10, 10/ bird dogs x 3

1) Cleans  RI 30 sec
75, 95, 135, 145, 155, 165, 175, 185 all 1x1

2)a) Front squat  RI 60 sec
225- 4 x 6 (5 second pause on 1st, 3rd and 5th reps)
b) Pull ups/ chin ups mix  
75 total reps

3)a) Glute ham raise  RI 60 sec
BW + 25- 4 x 6
b) Dips
BW + 65, 55, 55, 45 (with 5 sec pause at bottom of 1st, 3rd and 5th rep)


Stretch


Death.


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2007)

my gawd - your workouts are intense..!!  I would be totally dying! 

I want to be as strong as you ..


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 24, 2007)

^ Looking at your journal entries I think you are.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2007)

Jeeeeezzzz. Nice workout BB. Those Dips look really tough, and that's not mentioning the front squats.....

....also 75 chin\ pullups??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!:0


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

gosh darn, nice fargin chin/pull up volume! 

Are you pausing in the hole with the front squats? Those are pretty tough, I may start doing them again actually.

Looks super solid all around, maybe of the best workouts I have seen in this journal.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Explain rollouts to me. I have never bothered checking those out.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

It's an exercise that I owe him.   I'll try them tonight.

Nice workout, BB!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like you are over your cold 

How are those "pauses" treating you ???


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guy's.

goob- 75 pullups/ chinups goes pretty quick when you alternate them.

Captain- Thanks. Yes, I am pausing in the hole. I am only doing this once a week on my day 3.

DD- rollouts are like this. I am doing then the easier way (on my knees). If you are really hardcore you do them standing. There are a lot of ways to do them- old school with a bb, an ab type wheel, or with two (db's new school) -that's the way I am doing them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The god of rollouts. RossTraining - Articles

DOMS-  

YM- The pauses are as tough as everyone says. It also makes my workouts longer. I do like how they make you more aware of your form.


----------



## katt (Apr 26, 2007)

Those standing rollouts look intense!  I may have to try one.... that is, if I can do one..


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 26, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later

*Day 1*

Dynamic warm up

Twisting incline crunches x 50/ supermans x 3

1) BB squats  RI full recovery
135- 1 x 10, 225- 1 x 5, 275- 2 x 5

2) SLDL  RI full recovery
135- 1 x 10, 225- 1 x 5, 275- 2 x 5

3) Uni lateral DB bench press (incline)  RI full recovery
80- 1 x 8, 90- 1 x 5, 100- 2 x 3 (x2)

4) One arm DB rows  RI full recovery
80- 1 x 8, 90- 1 x 5, 100- 2 x 5 (x2)


Stretch


I'm taking the next two days off, I need a break. I don't want to burn out.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice workout!

I assume that those Squats are ATG?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Those standing rollouts look intense!  I may have to try one.... that is, if I can do one..



Yeah, you need a really strong lower back to do them standing. I can do a few that way but for now doing them on my knees is tough enough. 

Tell me how you like them. Some people say you shouldn't go all the way down- like until your nose touches the ground- because they can be hard on your shoulders but when on your knees going lower is easier because you are not stabilizing your entire weight- so I go low when on my knees.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 26, 2007)

DOMS- Yes they are ATG.

Did you try the rollouts yet?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DOMS- Yes they are ATG.
> 
> Did you try the rollouts yet?



Tonight.  Last night was my workout.  Tonight I'm going biking and doing the Rollouts.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Ahhhhh......alright I have did them a million times but have never knew the name. Thanks BB!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

Double D- No problem. Yeah, I like them. 

Today

Early
Tai chi/1 hour

Later

45 minute recovery ride (easy)

Stretch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2007)

Standing rollouts are TOUGH!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2007)

I need to try those.... on my knees will do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2007)

Bakerboy is the kinda guy who would enjoy the James bond ball torture lol.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 28, 2007)

Today

Kung Fu/ 2 hours


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 29, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

*Day 2*

Dynamic warm up

Low to high woodchops with 35# plate x 20/ weighted planks x 3

1) One arm DB swings  RI 30 sec
40, 50, 60- 3 x 10

2) Circuit  RI 45 sec
a) OH squat- 135- 3 x 10
b) Pullups- BW- 20, 18, 15
c) One leg RDL's- 40's, 50's, 60's- 3 x 10
d) Rolling medicine ball pushups with feet on low box- BW- 3 x 20

3) Farmer's walk (using towels)  RI 60 sec

90's x 3 rounds (fast)


Stretch


Beat up not down.


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2007)

good pull ups there kimosabe


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

Should i get the rope now and start hitting?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Lookin good my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2007)

YouTube Video











Good song.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 29, 2007)

,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

I need to start incorporating circuits sometime in the next few routines. Nice work!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 30, 2007)

Today

Early morning bike ride (45 min) (easy)

Stretch

Evening
Kung Fu/ 2 hours


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2007)

kung fucking fu

watch this.....it will make you laugh and make you happy and feel warm and fuzzy:






YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 30, 2007)

Crackers, that was great! I laughed my ass off. Thanks funky.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2007)

that is my alltime favorite band.  I was first introduced to them in the movie Old School when they sang that brilliant rendition of total eclipse of the heart.  Listen to it and watch Will Ferrell's reaction and you may shti yourself.






YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 30, 2007)

That's comedic timing!! Great cover too. Will Ferrell was brilliant in Old School.
Frank the tank... Frank the tank... Frank the tank lol


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Always busy BB, nice work!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks DD. How's it going?


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Awww.....so so. Going to the neurologist on May8th. My hand is bad! I dont know whats going on. They think I may have some nerve damage. Lets just hope not!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

DD- That sucks. At least you are getting it looked at. I hope they figure out what the problem is so you can fix it. Take it easy. Dream of home runs.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2007)

What caused the problem?

Here's hoping it all works out for the best, man!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

*Day 3*

Dynamic warm up

Rollouts- 3 x 12/ side planks x 3

1) Cleans  RI 30 sec
95- 2 x 2, 135- 2 x 2, 165- 2 x 2, 185- 2 x 2

2) a) Front squat  RI 60 sec
225- 4 x 6 (with 5 second pause on 1st, 3rd, and 5th reps)
b) BW face pulls  
BW + 90 (in backpack) 4 x 6 (with 5 second hold at top on 1st, 3rd and 5th reps)

3) a) Glute ham raise  RI 60 sec
BW + 25- 2 x 6, BW- 2 x 6
b) Unilateral DB incline bench press
70- 2 x 6, 80- 2 x 6

Stretch

I didn't drink enough water- legs started to cramp up during the GHR's so I had to stop to loosen them up. Other than that it was a great workout.


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2007)

Those are crazy pull ups! zomg!!

4x6 + 90 lbs with 5 second holds at the top? garsh darn!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

Fuster they were not pull ups they were modified face pulls. 

They are kind of hard to explain. But I will try.
Basically, I loop a sling around a short bar (in the centre) then I attatch the other end to my pullup bar. The bar hangs down to mid chest level. Then I stand in front of the contraption grab the bar with an overhand grip and lean back so that my arms are straight- then I pull (row) my face into the bar keeping my body rigid and hold that position for 5 seconds. Like you would with machine face pulls. It's a really cool movement.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2007)

Wow 90 pounds!


----------



## goob (May 1, 2007)

NICE workout BB!!!!


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2007)

oh shit.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 1, 2007)

hump de bump bitch


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

Great w/o, Fantastic Front squats too!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen.

Time to take a week off. I won't be posting in my journal until I start lifting again. I still plan to keep up with the tai chi and kung fu.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Heya Bake -

I found out today that one of my co-workers is a tai chi instructor.  We are going to start doing 30 min lunch classes next week.  We have a new "park" area at the office, and they laid the sod last week.  We will be able to use it in a month or so, and we will move the classes out there when it's ready.


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2007)

greatest thing ever






YouTube Video











Incase you wanted to learn the dance yourself:

LMAO!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

Pylon- Wow! That sounds great. 

Funk- Insane in the brain...


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

*Doms* I was playin in a softball tourny a month or so ago and I took a swing and completly felt like my fuckin hand was goin to rip off. All downhill from there!


BB-Incredible face pulls brother!


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2007)

I like the tempo contrasts you are using in the front squats.  I ahve done that a few times, but not recently.  it is tough.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Fuster they were not pull ups they were modified face pulls.
> 
> They are kind of hard to explain. But I will try.
> Basically, I loop a sling around a short bar (in the centre) then I attatch the other end to my pullup bar. The bar hangs down to mid chest level. Then I stand in front of the contraption grab the bar with an overhand grip and lean back so that my arms are straight- then I pull (row) my face into the bar keeping my body rigid and hold that position for 5 seconds. Like you would with machine face pulls. It's a really cool movement.



Those sound pretty cool. Tough movement?

Excellent workout, as usual


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

DD- g thanks. 

Funk- Yeah, it's kind of a head head game doing them that way. Makes things more interesting too. 

Gaz- You can make then easy or hard depending on a lot of factors (like how high you row the bar to, the amount of extra resistance you use, the angle your body is in relation to the floor etc.- I really like them because you have to stabilize your core the entire time- I think you would dig them.


----------



## Pylon (May 2, 2007)

OK...I'm thinking of face pulls as in high cable pull with a rope attachment.  Are you doing something like a close grip weighted pullup?


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Gaz- You can make then easy or hard depending on a lot of factors (like how high you row the bar to, the amount of extra resistance you use, the angle your body is in relation to the floor etc.- I really like them because you have to stabilize your core the entire time- I think you would dig them.



Yeah, that seems totally my thing. I'll have to take a look at them. Hmmm...i wonder if i could set them up on the smith machine. Im determined to find some use for that piece of crap to spite my gym for having one.

Ive already done Supine Rows on it, now maybe Face Pulls aswell...


----------



## Bakerboy (May 2, 2007)

YouTube Video










This guy is cool. I love the shopping cart rollouts and rows. lol


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2007)

That guy is amazing!


----------



## AndrewSS (May 3, 2007)

Berries and cream!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2007)

Wow.  That is impressive (no, not the berries and cream).


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow.  That is impressive (yes the berries and cream).



True the berries and cream are very impressive


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, BG!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Hows it going BB? Having a happy Cinco I assume?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 8, 2007)

Today

Tai chi (in park)
1 hour

Later

Dynamic warm up

1) a) SLDL  RI 60 sec
warmup
205 x 12, 225- 2 x 12, (off a platform)
b) Handstand push ups (free standing)
15, 12, 10

2) a) Lunges  RI 60 sec
50 x 12, 60- 2 x 12 (each leg)
b) Chinups
BW + 25 x 15, BW + 25- 2 x 12

3) a) Twisting crunches
25 x 50, 35 x 40, 45 x 30
b) Rollouts (standing)
5 x 3

4 a) Straight leg raise holds on floor (60 sec) x 3
b) Straight leg raises to head 3 x 12

5) a) Fallouts  RI 60 sec
BW + 45 (inside backpack) 3 x 12
b) BW rows + 45 (inside backpack) 3 x 12

Stretch

It feels good to be back. I will be doing three full body workouts a week-
week- 1-2 (3 x 12), 3-4 (3 x 8), 5-6 (4 x 5 )


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

A free standing handstand pushup is amazing! I dont think I can hold a handstand for more than 2 seconds.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

No, it's showing off.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2007)

The only way I could do a handstand is if someone were holding my feet.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2007)

I bought you a new firstmate outfit due to your outstanding performance.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

Today

Kung fu/ 1 hour

Later
Road ride
Hill repeats (standing and sitting) (evil) 

Stretch


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

Looks good my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The only way I could do a handstand is if someone were holding my feet.


I could do it with gravity boots


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

How is the Kung Fu going?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Gaz- It's going great. I am learning a lot. The main thing is that my endurance is way up.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 10, 2007)

Today

Early

Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

V- ups (with medicine ball) x 20/ side planks x 3

1) a) Front squat  RI 60 sec
Warm up
225- 3 x 12
b) Incline bench rows
70's- 3 x 12
c) One- arm incline bench press
70's- 3 x 12

2) a) Single leg RDL's  RI 60 sec
70's- 3 x 12
b) Pullups
BW + 45- 1 x 12, BW + 35- 1 x 12, BW + 25- 1 x 12
c) Diamond pushups
BW + 45- 3 x 25


Stretch


This high rep stuff is torture. I thought today would be easier- it wasn't. The third set is evil. Glad it's over.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Sure are pushing a damn good amount of weight with those front squats!


----------



## Gazhole (May 10, 2007)

Man, i hear you on high rep stuff - its brutal in a whole new way.

Awesome stuff, dude .

Cool about Kung Fu though, how long have you been doing it? What style is it?


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2007)

wow, great front squats! I can't believe you supersetted those with bench and rows. Holy shit.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2007)

That could be one of the coolest things I have seen in any journal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2007)

Those diamond pushups are pretty mean bro!  SS'ed and with a 45?  Good stuff.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 11, 2007)

Hi guys. 

Gaz- I took it a long time ago and have only been back at it for a few months. Shaolin kung fu is what I take.

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

OFF


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

AWESOME w/o Brother BB!!!


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> Early
> 
> ...





High reps will keep you fit like a mofo dude. Keep it up!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2007)

Wow that is some great pulling power you got there BB!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2007)

Today

Kung fu/ 2 hours

OFF


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

Kung fu master!


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

Quick, grab the pebble from his hand!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Quick, grab the pebble from his hand!


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2007)

He said grab the pebble from his _*hand!*_


----------



## Bakerboy (May 13, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

Rollouts (standing) x 5/ birddogs x 3

1) Deadlifts  RI full recovery
Warm up
225 x 10, 275 x 8, 315 x 5

2) BB split squats  RI 60 sec
205- 3 x 12

3) a) Flat bench  RI 60 sec
185- 3 x 12
b) Reverse fly's
25's x 12, 10, 8

4) a) Dips  RI 60 sec
BW + 65, 55, 45
3 x 12
b) Chin ups 
BW + 65, 55, 45
3 x 12, 10, 10


Stretch


Death. I was tanked after the split squats. I haven't done dips in a long time so I wasn't sure how they would feel- but i had no problems.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)




----------



## fufu (May 13, 2007)

wowz!


----------



## goob (May 13, 2007)

Wowsers. Those split squats are awesome Bakerbobo.  

Nice werkout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2007)

Great workout!


----------



## katt (May 14, 2007)

Nice job BB!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2007)

Damn you strong mofo!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great workout!



Yeah ...what he said!!!


----------



## KelJu (May 14, 2007)

You are a champion to do squats after deadlift. Nice numbers also.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Very nice numbers on those split squats? What kinda weight are you pushing with back squats?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 15, 2007)

BB.. How many yoga poses do you work through in that 45minutes? And which ones do you focus on the most?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2007)

Funcs Back!


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Very nice numbers on those split squats? What kinda weight are you pushing with back squats?



A big +1 on that! Jesus BB, you = animal!


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Again I HAVE to know what you back squat? I did like 455 over the winter and I dont normally mess with that much weight on split squats, I think its more of a balance issue than anything, but I sure am interested!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 16, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm so busy this week so I haven't had time to post...

DD- I don't have a huge back squat- the most I have ever done was 325 x 3
and a front squat of 255 x 3. For some reason I find split squats easier- but I do a lot of unilateral leg work so I guess this makes sense.

fUnc17- I don't have a set routine. I have a book that has all the hatha poses you can think of and then some and sometimes I do a section in that. I mix a lot of things together too- like my shaolin stretching with yoga. I try to focus on specific things/ areas that are tight- in general you can get a lot done in 45 min if you keep moving... I also do yoga as part of my cool down.


----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> For some reason I find split squats easier



That has to be the weirdest thing I've ever heard...


----------



## Double D (May 17, 2007)

I agree....


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2007)

Unless your crotch is hurting too, where the hell are the workouts?


----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

ok BB,,, looks like doms is goin' to open a can of woop ass on you!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 17, 2007)

Today

Early

Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

Dynamic warm up

V- ups (with medicine ball) x 20/ side planks x 3

1) a) Front squat RI 60 sec
Warm up
235- 3 x 12
b) Incline bench rows
75's- 3 x 12
c) One- arm incline bench press
75's- 3 x 10

2) a) Single leg RDL's RI 60 sec
75's- 3 x 12
b) L Pullups
BW - 3 x 15
c) Pushups- with two hands on a basketball, feet elevated on a bench 
BW- 3 x 25


Stretch

I missed my Tuesday workout. So today I got my ass in gear. Thanks for the  DOMS.


----------



## goob (May 17, 2007)

Cool workout Bakerbabba.

Always full of inventive ideas.  The 3 x25 rep basketball pushups is a cool idea.  235 Front squats is impressive.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

Your front squats are crazy, that must be a PR.


----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2007)

Well done.  Those pushups sound intense!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 19, 2007)

goob- Yeah I love pushups. I haven't done them with a basketball in a long time- a tricep killer.

fuki- I think you are right! It felt like a PR. 

Py- True story.


Today-

Kung fu/ 2 hours


----------



## Bakerboy (May 20, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later

Dynamic warm up

Rollouts (standing) x 6/ birddogs x 3

1) Deadlifts RI full recovery
Warm up
225 x 8, 275 x 5, 315 x 4, 365 x 3, 375 x 2

2) BB step ups  RI full recovery
225- 3 x 8 

3) a) Flat bench RI 90 sec
205- 3 x 8
b) Reverse fly's
25's- 3 x 8 (holding for a three count at top)

4) a) Dips RI 90 sec
BW + 45 (8 second tempo on every second rep)
3 x 8
b) Chin ups (8 second tempo on every second rep)
BW- until I completed 50 reps 


Stretch


I am so beat. Need to eat, stretch a little more and then take a nap.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

whoa, big step ups, that is crazy!


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Nap, oh nap sounds so good!

Thats alot of weight for step ups, nice work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2007)

Nice deadlifts


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Great w/o Brother BB!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys...

Today

Kung fu/ 2 hours


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2007)

Today

Yoga
45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

1) a) SLDL RI 90 sec
warmup
225 x 8, 255- 2 x 8, (off a platform)
b) Handstand push ups (free standing)
3 x 8 (+ 10 lbs) ankle weights

2) a) Lunges RI 90 sec
60 x 8, 70- 2 x 8 (each leg)
b) Chinups
BW + 45   3 x 10, 8, 8

3) a) Twisting crunches
with 45- 3 x 20
b) Rollouts (standing)
7, 5, 5

4 a) Straight leg raise holds on floor (60 sec) x 3
b) Straight leg raises to head 3 x 8 (with 10 lb ankle weights, hanging from pullup bar)

5) a) Fallouts RI 90 sec
BW + 55 (inside backpack) 3 x 8
b) BW rows + 55 (inside backpack) 3 x 8

Stretch

My goal for next Tuesdays workout is to lift the same weight as today but with shorter rest intervals.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2007)

Nice workout, Bakerboy!


----------



## katt (May 22, 2007)

I agree, nice workout!   I'm going to have to try those rollouts....

what is a fallout?


----------



## goob (May 22, 2007)

Crazy ass workout!  

Handstand push-up = cool as f**K.  Great ideas.

I was wondering what fall-out's were too,  I take they're not the involuntary exersice I perform every weekend while drunk tthen???


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2007)

Thanks DOMS. 

Katt, these are fallouts- the first picture. http://www.elitefts.com/documents/blaststrapreport.pdf


----------



## katt (May 22, 2007)

goob said:


> I was wondering what fall-out's were too,  I take they're not the involuntary exersice I perform every weekend while drunk tthen???




That's a great one !


----------



## katt (May 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks DOMS.
> 
> Katt, these are fallouts- the first picture. http://www.elitefts.com/documents/blaststrapreport.pdf




Those look difficult..


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Nice work Bake.  

Weighted hand stand pushups?  Now you are just showing off...


----------



## Bakerboy (May 23, 2007)

Today

Tai chi (inside)
1 hour

katt- The thing that makes them tough is the stabilization factor which is my main reason for doing them. 

Py-  I workout at home so I have no one to impress. A few times in the park I have gotten some strange looks because I do some weird things- like crawl (bear crawl) up and down stairs on my feet and hands... but I don't care anymore about what people think of me- I just do my thing and laugh off what I need to.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> A few times in the park I have gotten some strange looks because I do some weird things- like crawl (bear crawl) up and down stairs on my feet and hands... but I don't care anymore about what people think of me- I just do my thing and laugh off what I need to.



I can imagine the kinds of looks you would get in a park.  Does anyone ever stop to ask about what you're doing?


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

Haha I love that. Just goes to show the different mentalities of people. If i saw a grown man doing bear crawls n such, I'd assume, yah, he's training haha. I can relate, as someone who trains as well
If i was an average joe I'd just be like "WTF"


----------



## Bakerboy (May 23, 2007)

TT- A few people have asked what I was doing- to which I say "I'm training" then if they say- which they often do: "For what?" Then with a straight face I say "Life". Some people laugh. A few other people ask if what I am doing is a martial arts thing to which I say, "yes". For the most part people just look at me and smile or pretend they don't see me because it's too strange for them.

DontStop- Yeah. Well living in Edmonton I'm sure you know that many people use the outdoor steps to exercise- mostly U of A students and runners - who often do repeats. But running or walking up and down the stairs and crawling up and down is like two different worlds.


----------



## katt (May 23, 2007)

BB  you live in near Phoenix?  If U of A is University of Az?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 23, 2007)

katt- No. University of Alberta in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## katt (May 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> katt- No. University of Alberta in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.



Oh, I was wondering how you could do outside workouts when it's 110 degrees


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Oh, I was wondering how you could do outside workouts when it's 110 degrees



Somehow I think he could.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Somehow I think he could.



I second that!!!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Do you find doing lunges with 60's are easy? But yet moving up a mear 10-20lbs makes it a butt load tougher?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 23, 2007)

katt- Living in the desert would kill me. In Canada it never gets super hot. 

TT and Arch- Hi guy's.

DD- Yeah. But step ups and bulgarians I find to be even worse.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 24, 2007)

Today

Early

Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

V- ups x 25/ low to high woodchops with 45lb plate - 20 x 3 (each side)

1) a) Front squat RI 90 sec
Warm up
245- 3 x 8 (with 3 second pause in the hole on every second rep)
b) Incline bench rows
75's- 3 x 8 (with 3 second pause at top on every second rep)
c) DB see saw incline bench press
75's- 3 x 8 (holding opposite arm raised in the air) this was brutal

2) a) Single leg RDL's RI 90 sec
75's- 3 x 8
b) Pullups
BW + 65, 55, 45- 3 x 8, (touching my chest to the bar and holding it there for as long as possible before lowering myself)
c) Diamond pushups
BW + 45- 25, 20, 18 out of gas by this point


Stretch

That was tough. I have two days off from weights which is good because I know I'm going to be super sore.


----------



## katt (May 24, 2007)

Sore - yeah....

by the time I was reading the incline presses with the 3 second pause,,, I felt the burn !!!

Good thing you have two days off!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2007)

Keep up the variety in your exercises.  It's fun to read.

I'm about ready to start those hand stand pushups


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2007)

those are some tough circuits.  they look like the shit i was doing about 5 or 6 months ago.  it is killer.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Very nice workout BB. I just did diamond pushups as well.


----------



## goob (May 25, 2007)

Nice WO BB.  What's Diamond push-ups?

Front squat really strong.


----------



## Gazhole (May 25, 2007)

BakerBoy FTW!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 25, 2007)

katt- 

ym- I'm sure you would love handstand pushups. Upside down training is so much fun.

P- Yeah, I have seen your circuits- not for the faint of heart...

DD- Yeah, I know you are a beast!

goob- You make a diamond with your hands- hands close together on the floor- they focus a lot of stress on your triceps. Google Image Result for http://www.shouyuliang.com/images/newsletter/v3n2/a4p1s.jpg


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Upside down training is so much fun.



For some of us, rightside up is challenging enough.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 25, 2007)

^ 

Today

1.5 recovery ride (legs felt tight)

Yoga 45 min


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

Me a beast? Hardly!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 26, 2007)

Today

Kung fu/ 2 hours

It feels great to look forward to my kung fu sessions. My kung fu practice has made me enjoy lifting even more- I feel more aware of my movements. I love working hard and believing through dedication and perseverance and having a clear goal anything is possible. I feel a lot more balanced and relaxed when I keep up with my kung fu and tai chi practice. I feel a deep pleasure and power when doing my exercises. I feel alive and free like I did when I was a kid...


----------



## Bakerboy (May 27, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

Rollouts (standing) x 6,6,5 / side planks x 3

1) SL Deadlifts RI full recovery
Warm up
205 x 10, 225 x 8, 245 x 8 

2) BB split squats RI 60 sec
225- 3 x 8

3) a) Flat bench RI 60 sec
205- 3 x 8
b) Reverse fly's
25's x 12, 10, 8

4) a) Dips RI 60 sec
BW + 75
3 x 8, 6, 5
b) Chin ups 
BW- 20, 18, 15


Stretch


Ugh.


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2007)

that's pretty damn strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> that's pretty damn strong.


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2007)

Nice dips dude!


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2007)

I am going to try to out dead you tommorow! Now that will be tough. I love to check out your workouts, your variety of workouts is fun for me.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 28, 2007)

Captain- ty sir 

JD- Likewise.

KelJu- Truth be told dips bother my shoulders if I do them too often so I don't do them that much anymore- but thanks. 

DD- Good luck.  

Tonight

Kung fu/ 2 hours


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

The amount of weight you work with on those split squats are awefully impressive!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 29, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

Dynamic warm up

1) a) Back squats  RI 60 sec
warmup with 135 x 20
225 x 15, 245 x 12, 265 x 10
b) Handstand push ups (free standing)
3 x 8 (+ 10 lbs) ankle weights

2) a) Single leg deadlifts  RI 60 sec
60's x 8, 70's- 2 x 8 (each leg)
b) Pullups
BW- 20, 18, 15

3) a) Twisting crunches
with 45- 3 x 20
b) Rollouts (standing)
7, 6, 5

4 a) Straight leg raise holds on floor (60 sec) x 3
b) Straight leg raises to head 3 x 8 (with 10 lb ankle weights, hanging from pullup bar)

5) a) Fallouts  RI 60 sec
BW + 55 (inside backpack) 3 x 8
b) BW rows + 55 (inside backpack) 3 x 8


Stretch

I think my squats are a PR.  The last two for 10 were hard. If I did one more rep I think my form would have suffered. I want to get to the point where I can do handstand pushups with one hand raised and one one the ground those are brutal.


----------



## katt (May 29, 2007)

Geez.. B.. you're workouts always amaze me !


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

EXCELLENT w/o's Brother BB!!! Lookin strong as an Ox in here!!!


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

You can lift all the weights you want, but a free standing handstand pushup beats all! I am truely impressed!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 30, 2007)

katt- ty

Acrh- thanks king kong. 

Double D- It's mostly a balance thing- if I could do it while doing the splits- like jackie chan- that would be impressive!


Today

Kung fu/ 1 hour 

I will go for an easy spin tonight to loosen up the legs some more, damn I hurt. lol


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2007)

Bakerboy, your past several workouts have been out of this world. I am super super impressed, I'm not just saying that. 

You should do the Ninja Warrior challenge.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bakerboy (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Captain. 
I think we should get all the kiki's together to do the Ninja Warrior Challenge- cat's are natural ninjas.


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2007)

That would be awesome.

I want a Ninja Warrior challenge arena in my backyard. I would love to do all those things.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> It's mostly a balance thing- if I could do it while doing the splits- like jackie chan- that would be impressive!



If anybody could do that, itd be you, sir!

The step after that is obviously hanging weight off each leg as you do the splits...


----------



## katt (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> I want a Ninja Warrior challenge arena in my backyard. I would love to do all those things.



What's a Ninja Warrior Challenge????


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

fufu- If you build it we will come... 

Gazmo- I have seen JC do a handstand pushup with the splits in one of his first American movies- it looks pretty cool.

katt- Play the youtube clip above: post #1250.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

Today

Early

Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

V- ups + 10lbs x 20/ low to high woodchops with medicine ball - 20 x 3 (each side)

1) a) Front squat RI 60 sec
Warm up
245- 3 x 8 (with 3 second pause in the hole on every second rep)
b) Incline bench rows
75's- 3 x 8 (with 3 second pause at top on every second rep)
c) DB see saw incline bench press
75's- 3 x 8 (holding opposite arm raised in the air) 

2) a) Single leg RDL's RI 60 sec
75's- 3 x 8
b) Pullups
BW + 65, 55, 45- 3 x 8, (touching my chest to the bar and pausing for as long as possible before lowering myself)
c) Diamond pushups
BW + 45- 3 x 20


Stretch

Pretty much the same as last week except I lowered my RI's. Next week I start 4 x 5. I'm excited.


----------



## katt (May 31, 2007)

wow - that Ninja Warrior Challenge looks exhausting!   But,,, I would love one in my backyard too


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

Excellent workout, BB.   I'm jealous of your front squats.  Are you holding the bar in your hands or is it resting on the delts?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

TT- I do them olympic style- elbows up with the bar resting on my shoulders, hands flexed back.


----------



## katt (May 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> TT- I do them olympic style- elbows up with the bar resting on my shoulders, hands flexed back.




I tried them like that last time.... I still had problems with the weight being painful on my wrists.... and tried them with the bar on my delts too....  that even hurt


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

you one crazy kiki


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

katt- It's a position/ balance/ and flexibility thing. When I first started doing them I didn't bring my elbows up high enough and my wrists were not that flexible so I was placing undo stress on them. If you are used to back squatting then front squats can seem strange at first because you are in a more upright position. Playing with the bar position (on your shoulders) and keeping your elbows up helps put your torso in the correct position. It worth working on, I didn't get it right away either but now it feels quite natural and I prefer front squatting to back squatting.


----------



## AndrewSS (May 31, 2007)

ooo peaches.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> katt- It's a position/ balance/ and flexibility thing. When I first started doing them I didn't bring my elbows up high enough and my wrists were not that flexible so I was placing undo stress on them. If you are used to back squatting then front squats can seem strange at first because you are in a more upright position. Playing with the bar position (on your shoulders) and keeping your elbows up helps put your torso in the correct position. It worth working on, I didn't get it right away either but now it feels quite natural and I prefer front squatting to back squatting.



Nicely said dont place to much stress on your wrists i know i did at first and as a side to much on my shoulder.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 2, 2007)

Today

Afternoon
Kung fu/ 2 hours

Later
Bike ride/ 1.5 hours easy


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 3, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

Rollouts (standing) 3 x 6 / side planks x 3

1) SL Deadlifts RI full recovery
Warm up
205 x 5, 225 x 5, 265 x 5, 245 x 5 

2) DB walking lunges RI 90 sec
100's- 4 sets

3) a) Unilateral DB BP RI 90 sec
100's - 4 x 5 

4) Unilateral DB rows  RI 90 sec
100's - 4 x 5 (holding for a three count)


5) BB overhead press  RI 90 sec
155 - 4 x 5

6) Pullups  RI 90 sec
BW +65 x 5, BW +55 x 5, BW +45 x 5, BW + 25 x 5


Stretch


For some reason I didn't start off great- and the SLdeads felt hard- but I started to get my groove on when I got into the lunges.
I didn't push too hard with the overhead presses as I was worn out from the benching. By the time I got to the pullups I didn't have much energy left and had to lower the weight a lot...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> Afternoon
> Kung fu/ 2 hours
> ...



I take it that you have no kids and are single to have 3.5 hours to exercise........


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 3, 2007)

^ No, I do not have kids... But I am also a very organized and disciplined person so I am able to make the time to do the things that I love to do.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)

^ wowzies I commend you on that workout.


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice workout, lots of variations!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2007)

to many muscle groups have been worked in one session.  there is no way that you can see improvement from that!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2007)

Or so says this moron


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> to many muscle groups have been worked in one session.  there is no way that you can see improvement from that!



Of course... He should've done 5 sets of squats, 10 sets of leg press, 5 sets of leg curls, 5 sets of leg extensions, and 15 sets of calfs.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 3, 2007)

^ I'll stick with what's working... that guy can lift whatever way he wants. 
Total body works great foe my needs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

I like the upper lower or push pull legs but i still think anything will work if the body is given time to adapt.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

As long as your loading patterns are good I think anything would work....given nutrition anyways.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2007)

As usual, Strong w/o's in here, my hats DEFINATLY off to ya!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Today

Kung fu/ 2 hours


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

That game was awesome!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> That game was awesome!



Hell yes, it was!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2007)

Now, go kick some ass!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

BB, you continue to scare me more than any horror film ever could. Monster workouts


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

P- Hahaha. I forgot about how cool that game was- I used to own that game!

DD- True story!

DOMS- Thanks for the link. 

Gaz- ty


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

Dynamic warm up

1) a) Back squats RI 90 sec
warmup 
275- 4 x 5
b) Handstand push ups 
BW with one hand raised higher (on two phone books taped together)
4 x 5

2) a) Single leg deadlifts RI 90 sec
75's- 4 x 5 (each leg)
b) Pullups
BW- 20, 19, 17, 13  

3) a) Twisting crunches
with 45- 3 x 20
b) v-ups holding 10lb plate
2 x 15

4 a) Supermans x 3
b) Straight leg raises to head 10, 8, 6 (with 10 lb ankle weights, hanging from pullup bar)

5) a) Fallouts RI 90 sec
BW + 65 (inside backpack) 4 x 5
b) BW rows + 65 (inside backpack) 4 x 5


Stretch

Destroyed. The squats were tough because I was still sore from Sundays wo.
I need to get a massage in a big way.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL i love you BB always working hard.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

20 pullups, now thats a shit ton.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> 20 pullups, now thats a shit ton.



I know man i hate doing reps over 8 lol.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

DD- I used to be able to do 3 sets of 20 pullups- when I did more bw based workouts. 20 is not really a lot. I have a friend that can do 25 no problem.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

I can do about 25 or 30, but to actually do them sounds like a bitch! I do weighted ones all the time of around 75-100lbs...


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Haha i cant even do one pullup
(jealous)


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice wokout BB.

What the hell are superman's? - Jump out the gym window and save a bus full of schoolchildren from falling off a cliff?????  

And those handstand push-ups sound mean.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

DS- 

goob- Thanks man. These are superman's- there are few different ways to do them...


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> DS-
> 
> goob- Thanks man. These are superman's- there are few different ways to do them...


 
Ha ha, superman indeed!

I bet they could get quite painful holding that position for a while....


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

I do those without raising the legs and call them "Prone Trunk Extensions"...

Surely a better name for them would be "NotSoSupermans" ?

I will call them this from now on.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

I've seen only one other person do more than 20 pullups at a time, but he didn't go into a full hang.  I'd be happy to reach 10.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

TT- I think to join the Canadian army you used to have to be able to do 20 pullups as part of the physical exam but now I think they use a point system. I only know one guy who could do 20 reps at a bw of 200 but they were chinups not pullups and he was a black belt in Karate and super strong and in the Canadian Reserves... At 170 (which is about how much I weigh) it's a lot easier for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> TT- I think to join the Canadian army you used to have to be able to do 20 pullups as part of the physical exam but now I think they use a point system. I only know one guy who could do 20 reps at a bw of 200 but they were chinups not pullups and he was a black belt in Karate and super strong and in the Canadian Reserves... At 170 (which is about how much I weigh) it's a lot easier for me.



Hmmm, I didn't know it was that difficult to do that   I can't do it, yet, but I also weigh almost 225 lbs, so I have a little added difficulty going on there, but I think I can do 15-16 straight pullups, and I SUCK at pullups.  Chinups, I could probably hit that 20 mark.

Was there any other BW exercises that were part of the exam, like dips or pushups or whatever?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

by the way......great job on ALL those pullups you did...multiple sets of high reps, when I said I could do 15, that is just one set, hehe

also, what are fallouts?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2007)

BB, you are a stud!  I imagine you only slow down around kryptonite  .


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow! You can be as young as 16 to join the Canadian army! You can kill a man or get killed without even having your first legal drink. And look at the physical exam- what a joke- almost anyone could get in!
From bootcamp to the front line- that's crazy!
http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?count=1&id=12&bhcp=1


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Stewart these are fallouts- http://www.elitefts.com/documents/blaststrapreport.pdf


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn I'm so sore today, I didn't even do my morning tai chi.  I guess it's my bodies way of saying chill out for a day it won't kill you.


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Damn I'm so sore today, I didn't even do my morning tai chi.  I guess it's my bodies way of saying chill out for a day it won't kill you.



OMG - you mean you didn't workout today!!!   I have to write this one down in the record books!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> BB, you are a stud!  I imagine you only slow down around kryptonite  .



LOL!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

Today

Early

Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

Crunches + 25- 20 x 3/ low to high woodchops with 35# plate - 20 x 3 (each side)

1) Front squat RI full recovery
Warm up
255, 245, 235, 225- 4 x 5 (with 3 second pause in the hole)

2) Incline bench rows  RI full recovery
90's, 85's, 80's,75's,- 4 x 5 (with 3 second pause at top of every rep)

3) DB see saw incline bench press  RI full recovery
90's, 85's, 80's, 75's- 4 x 5 (holding opposite arm raised in the air) 

4) Single leg RDL's  RI 90 sec
80's- 3 x 8

5) a) CG bench press  RI 90 sec
205, 185, 165, 135- 3 x 8 
b) DB hammer curls
45's- 3 x 8


Stretch


I haven't done curls in a looong time but I just felt like doing them. Pretty good workout. Tonight I will hop on the bike for a quick spin.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Damn I'm so sore today, I didn't even do my morning tai chi.



Slacker!  


After having seen some of the workouts you do, it's not surprising that you need a little extra rest once in a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2007)

Your a power house BB!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Great workout, man!


----------



## goob (Jun 7, 2007)

Quality stuff BB.  CGbench particuarly impressive.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

Every time I check in on your journal I have the same thought. I need to start doing yoga.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Every time I check in on your journal I have the same thought. I need to start doing yoga.


You know, so do I. 

My flexibility sucks.  In my gym, they offer yoga classes, mainly women.  I would raise a few eyebrows if Jersey did yoga.  I like that  .

BB is increasing our awareness  .


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments guys.  

KelJu- Honestly, I hate yoga but I still do it. 

Jersey-


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 7, 2007)

Good stuff in here.  I like the 20 pullups, handstand pushups and the see saw DB Press


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Every time I check in on your journal I have the same thought. I need to start doing yoga.



Lol, same here actually.

BB should become a sales rep for yoga classes, every fucker on here wants to do it now!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 9, 2007)

Today

Kung fu/ 2 hours

I'm going for an easy ride later after I eat something and take a nap.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Today

Wake up
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

Rollouts (standing) 7,6,5 / side planks x 3

1) SL Deadlifts RI full recovery
Warm up
205 x 5, 225 x 5, 275 x 5, 245 x 5 PR

2) DB walking lunges RI 60 sec
100's- 4 sets

3) Unilateral DB BP RI 60 sec
100's - 4 x 5  

4) Unilateral DB rows RI 60 sec
100's - 4 x 5 (holding for a three count at the top)


5) BB OH press RI full recovery
145,155, 165, 145 - 4 x 5

6) Chinups RI 60 sec
BW +20- 15, 13, 12 


Stretch

Two more workouts and I will take a week off from lifting and just do kung fu, yoga, tai chi and more riding. I'm going to start stair running again as part of my next program, I may even try pull/push/legs for a change and work my legs x2 by doing con. deads on my pull days and squats and single leg deads, step ups or lunges and calf raises on leg day.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2007)

sweet


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2007)

awesome workout! gut ovrhd pressing.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2007)

Looking good BB!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank guys

Tonight

I just came back from a fast 45 min spin- damn that felt good.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thank guys
> 
> Tonight
> 
> I just came back from a fast 45 min spin- damn that felt good.



Damn dude, you always do the cool stufff that I want to do. I want to start spinning, but the spinning class is over by the time I get off of work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 11, 2007)

^ It wasn't a spinning class- are you ! I was on my track bike. I would never ride a bike that doesn't move; I'm too much of a purest when it comes to riding. lol  

Today

Early

Tai chi/ 1 hour (inside)

Later tonight 

Kung fu/ 2 hours (class)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I want to start spinning,



A couple of hits on the ol' bong ought to do the trick.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I would never ride a bike that doesn't move; I'm too much of a purest when it comes to riding.



Does that mean the treadmill is taboo too?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A couple of hits on the ol' bong ought to do the trick.


Another child of the early 70's   .


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Does that mean the treadmill is taboo too?



If I do run I like to do it outside or on an indoor track. I'm not saying that treadmills and spin bikes don't have their place, I just don't like them.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2007)

Do you like to swim?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 11, 2007)

^ Yes, but I'm not that great at it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not a good swimmer either, but I can keep myself above water. That is my main goal.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Today

Early
Yoga/ 45 min

Later

Dynamic warm up

1) a) Back squats RI 60 sec
warmup 
275- 4 x 5
b) Handstand push ups 
BW with one hand raised higher (on blocks)
4 x 5

2) a) Single leg deadlifts RI 60 sec
75's- 4 x 5 (each leg)
b) Pullups
BW + 65- 3 x 8

3) a) Twisting crunches
with 45- 3 x 20
b) V-ups 
2 x 25

4 a) Supermans x 3
b) Straight leg raises to head 3 x 8 (with 10 lb ankle weights, hanging from pullup bar)

5) a) Fallouts RI 60 sec
BW + 65 (inside backpack) 4 x 5
b) BW rows + 65 (inside backpack) 4 x 5

Stretch


Death.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 12, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

That was a super solid workout. Hell i enjoyed reading it!


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> That was a super solid workout. Hell i enjoyed reading it!


 
Agreed.  You can also add super creative to that too.

The staggered hand stand push-ups sound pretty evil!  Single leg deadlift is genius, I would never have thought of that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> Ball-busting workout
> 
> ...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking really strong on the single leg deads man! Thats good stuff, alright!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> I'm not a good swimmer either, but I can keep myself above water. That is my main goal.



Yes not drowning is always good lol


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

You're looking pretty dam solid on those Squats, man!

"Fallouts".  Sounds like an emo exercise...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 14, 2007)

Today

Early

Tai chi/ 1 hour (in the great outdoors)

Later

Dynamic warm up

Decline crunches + 35# plate- 3 x 15/ low to high woodchops with 35# plate -3 x 15 (each side)

1) Front squat RI full recovery
Warm up
265, 245, 235, 225- 4 x 5  

2) Incline bench rows RI full recovery
90's, 85's, 80's, 75's,- 4 x 5 (with 3 second pause at top of every rep)

3) One arm DB incline bench press RI full recovery
90's, 85's, 80's, 75's- 4 x 5  

4) Straight leg RDL's RI 90 sec
225- 3 x 8

5) a) CG bench press RI 90 sec
205, 185, 165, 135- 3 x 8 
b) DB hammer curls
50's- 3 x 8


Stretch

Thats it. Time to take a week off the weights and then start back fresh. I'm still going to be doing biking, tai chi, yoga and kung fu.


----------



## katt (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice workout bb

A week off is a good thing.... We are just about at a week, and I feel totally refreshed, but ready to hit it again


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2007)

BB---you gotta post a pic up here some day, you lift some serious poundages, and at your bodyweight, I would love to see what you look like....you gotta be pretty solid for what you weigh and what you lift


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^^Agreed. Even I finally got one up after a year and some change. 

Nice workout big guy!


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2007)

Well played BB.  Superb numbers.   I guess that was one of your more 'orthodox' workouts.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Everybody is obsessed with pictures lately, haha.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 15, 2007)

^ We will see. 

My new program is going to be based around a three day/ push, pull, legs setup except I will be doing it in a different order. I will be working legs 2x a week instead of 3x which has been tough with all the other stuff I have been doing. My sets/ reps will work like this: 

Weeks (1-2) 2 x 12-15 
Weeks (3-4) 3 x 8-10
Weeks (5-6) 4 x 3-6  

Tuesday- *Legs* 
Thursday- *Push*
Sunday- *Pull* 

The other days will be OFF days or some type of active recovery. Kung fu will be on Mondays and Saturday. 

*Day 1 Legs*

1) Core (two movements)
2) Squats (front or back)
3) SLDL
4) Lunges 
5) a) Standing calf raises
    b) Toe raises

*Day 2 Push*

1) Core (two movements)
2) Flat bench
3) Incline DB bench
4) One arm DB OH press
5) Side raises
6) Skull crushers

*Day 3 Pull *

1) Core (two movements)
2) Deadlifts
3) CG chinups/ face pulls
4) DB rows
5) EZ bar curls/ hammer curls


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Everybody is obsessed with pictures lately, haha.



Not everyone, just D.  Once he got his pic up (after a year) he thinks we should all have them up RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Not everyone, just D.  Once he got his pic up (after a year) he thinks we should all have them up RIGHT NOW!!!



Damn right. I dont want to be the only one with a new one up! Hell everyone was all over me about getting one up so once I did I figured everyone needed to see it so they could leave me alone for a while. Hell people are already saying I want to see an update..... 

On another note.....BB I like to have 2 quad and 2 ham dominant exercises on leg day. You have 2 quad and 1 ham. Anyhoo just thought I would point that out.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 18, 2007)

On another note.....BB I like to have 2 quad and 2 ham dominant exercises on leg day. You have 2 quad and 1 ham. Anyhoo just thought I would point that out.

But I am doing conventional deadlifts on my pull day so I thought I could get away with it.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2007)

^ as long as it balances over the week I think you should be fine


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn right. I dont want to be the only one with a new one up! Hell everyone was all over me about getting one up so once I did I figured everyone needed to see it so they could leave me alone for a while. Hell people are already saying I want to see an update.....
> 
> On another note.....BB I like to have 2 quad and 2 ham dominant exercises on leg day. You have 2 quad and 1 ham. Anyhoo just thought I would point that out.



LOL man i got your back im always posting pics.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2007)

Speaking of which, aren't you due for a new avi?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 24, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ outside 1 hour

Later

*Pull*

1) Crunches + 25 x 50/ supermans x3

2) Deadlifts  RI 60 sec
warm up
250- 2 x 12

3) CG chinups/ BW face pulls  
BW + 25 x 12/ BW + 90 x 12 x 3

4) One- arm rows (unsupported)  RI 60 sec
80- 2 x 12

5) EZ bar curls/ hammer curls 
80 x 12/ 40 x 12 x 2


Stretch

I couldn't handle another day away from the gym. Everything felt great except by the end my arms felt like they were going to explode. 
I have never really done a Push/ Pull/ Legs program before so I'm not sure hoe I will like this. I love high rep work.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice job the workout, Bakerboy!

That forearm pump can be pretty insane, but just wait until you get that pump in your spinal erectors.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Speaking of which, aren't you due for a new avi?



LOL yeah 


Im liking those face pulls BB!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 24, 2007)

Ahh....much better...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Ahh....much better...



Horny bastard


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 25, 2007)

Today

Hill repeats (pefect day for this/ nice and cool)
8 min hill x 5

Stretch

Later tonight

Kung fu/ 2 hours


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 25, 2007)

Fuck me.

I was on my way to kung fu when I crashed on my bike. I flew into traffic and kind of rolled. My knee got the worst of it- and it hurts like a mf - my elbow and hip are messed up too. I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> I was on my way to kung fu when I crashed on my bike. I flew into traffic and kind of rolled. My knee got the worst of it- and it hurts like a mf - my elbow and hip are messed up too. I guess it could have been worse.



Holy shit dude, I'm glad you are alive. Somebody dies on a bike everyday in mobile. 

What caused you to crash?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 25, 2007)

This fuck head was standing in my way as I was going around a corner. I was going over a bridge at the time- just at the end of it- and as I missed the guy I slid on some sand. So I slam into this low railling with my knee and then tumbled over it into oncoming traffic, just missing a car. I was so pissed off, emabarrased and in shock that I just picked up my bike, hopped back on and road away. I wanted to punch that guy in the face for being in the wrong lane; but when I went back he wasn't there.

At least my bike is okay.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> This fuck head was standing in my way as I was going around a corner. I was going over a bridge at the time- just at the end of it- and as I missed the guy I slid on some sand. So I slam into this low railling with my knee and then tumbled over it into oncoming traffic, just missing a car. I was so pissed off, emabarrased and in shock that I just picked up my bike, hopped back on and road away. I wanted to punch that guy in the face for being in the wrong lane; but when I went back he wasn't there.
> 
> At least my bike is okay.



Man, that sucks dude. But again, I'm just glad you are ok.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

Amen.  That's some scary shit.  I crashed my bike a couple of years ago and broke a finger.  Sold the bike, haven't been on one since.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> YouTube Video





Thanks guys.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 25, 2007)

did you watch the whole thing?  it is possibly one of the greatest things i have ever seen and it is so random.

my buddy (who is the physical therapist that i work with) came back from vacation today.  his wife's brother showed that video to them and she said "oh man, patrick is going to love this!"


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah. It's messed up- I like.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

That was twisted...but funny!


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> I was on my way to kung fu when I crashed on my bike. I flew into traffic and kind of rolled. My knee got the worst of it- and it hurts like a mf - my elbow and hip are messed up too. I guess it could have been worse.



: /


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

How does anyone get through 12 reps of deads!? Very ouch.


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

Those Hill repeats (hill sprints?????) sound absolutely brutal.  (If that's what I think it is)


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

Today

Short easy spin on my bike to loosen up my knee.
20 min

*Legs*

1) V- ups x 25/ low to high woodchops with med ball x 25 x 3

2) BB slipt squats  RI 90 sec
Warm up BW lunges, bar
135- 2 x 12

3) BB SLDL  RI 90 sec
Warm up
205- 2 x 12

4) BB Standing calf raises  RI 90 sec
205- 4 x 18

5) Toe raises  RI 90 sec
45- 4 x 20 each foot

Yoga


I was determined to do legs today despite the pain on the outside of my knee. The funny thing is that I get into a crash on my bike and it's biking that doesn't hurt.  Squatting down hurts like hell so I kept the weight super light. The SLDL's were a lot easiers because I did not have to bend at the knee. In retrospect I should have just done Push today, but my elbow is fucked up too- so it's apples or oranges. lol Well, now I am going to ice my knee and eat.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, sorry to hear about your accident, at least your not hurt badly!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Arch. 
I think I must be on my eighth live by now!  Or I must have a horseshoe up my butt.


----------



## katt (Jun 26, 2007)

A horseshoe up your butt....???   I think we need a photo


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

I trained my mom tonight. Did a mix of cardio and BW circuits. She always wants to be outside so we did some fun outdoor stuff. She is running in a race on July 1st so we have cut back on her riding. For 67 she is pretty tough.

Here is what I had her do.

20 min ride at a moderate pace to a park.
5 min of dynamic stretching

(30 second rest between exercises)
1) a) BW rows x 12 (under a wooden beam overhand thumbless grip, strick form)
    b) Pushups x 15 
    c) Frog leaps/ vertical leaps (knees into chest) x 5
    d) Step ups (onto park bench)/ BW pistol squats combo x 12
2 sets

(no rest between exercises)
2) One-leg calf raises off a wood block x 25/ toes raises x 25
2 sets

Total workout time 25 min

25 minute ride back/ with the last 10 minutes pushing her mountain bike up a long steep hill (to work her calves and hamstrings a bit more)

Ending with a yoga cooldown


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2007)

looks good.

maybe you should invest in some resistance bands with handles, so that you can add some more exercises to her vocabulary.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

P-funk said:


> looks good.
> 
> maybe you should invest in some resistance bands with handles, so that you can add some more exercises to her vocabulary.



That's a really good idea, funk; I'll buy one for her tomorrow. She is always either at work or on the go, and does not spend much time at her home- which means she has not been very consistant with her at home weight training. She runs and bikes but she has a hard time keeping up with the resistance program... the only way I can get her to do anything is if it is outside- so including a band would be a great idea because it's easy to carry on a bike.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2007)

also, you might want to get some med. balls that she can throw, slam and hold out in front or overhead and do squatting and lunging movements with.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Does your mom take your advice well? 

Mine likes to listen, but thats where it stops. She is very active and walks 10miles a day for exercise, but she just doesnt like to commit herself to weights.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

P- Yeah, I think she would like using med balls. I have a few- but they are not the kind you can throw into the walls/ ground. 

DD- Your mom sounds a bit like my mom- she knows what she likes to do and won't do what she doesn't want to do.  My mom, like a lot of people, is inconsistent with her weight training. So unless I make it super fun for her she will stop doing it. On the flip side she is very consistent with her running and biking ( because she enjoys those activities more). She was doing great all through the winter- training full body 3 x week but now that we have warmer weather she just wants to ride and run. On the plus side. She is a lot stronger on hills (compared to last year) both running and riding and in general is a lot stronger than when she first started lifting. I'm just trying to help her balance her activities out and try to get her to see the big picture.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Does your mom take your advice well?
> 
> Mine likes to listen, but thats where it stops. She is very active and walks 10miles a day for exercise, but she just doesnt like to commit herself to weights.



try and talk her into doing at least 2x's a week of some lifting.

Axial loading is extremely important, especially for woman (and at that age) as osteoperosis starts to be a problem and the nervous system begins to re-arrange itself, leading to decreases in power output.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

I explained osteoporosis to her on a few occasions. I even let her read the chapter in my NASM book on it. She wants to do it, but whenever I get there to try and help her out with it she only does it like once and then stops. I think she would show a bit better dedication in the fall time. But it will only last for so long, because winter will roll around and she wont run the heater in the garage unless I turn it on. Its like she is the child sometimes. Drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

P, the big problem my mom has is that she is hunched (from birth). So loading he spine is not an option. Anything overhead or lying on her back is hard for her to do. She has an appoinment with an acupuncurist (the best in Canada, he is also an MD) so I hope he can do something for her. Even DB squats are hard for her so I am limited to her exercise selection.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2007)

yea, i wouldn't load her spine.

she has scoliosis (structural)?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

^ Yes.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

^ I got that wrong. It's not scoliosis it's kyphosis.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Axial loading is extremely important, especially for woman (and at that age) as osteoperosis starts to be a problem and *the nervous system begins to re-arrange itself *, leading to decreases in power output.



P, could you explain a little further on the highlighted part? What happens?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2007)

after the age of about 25 we start to lose muscle mass and our ability to recruit motor units.  LIfting weights can't reverse this process, but it can SIGNIFICANTLY lower it (especially if you started lifting at a young age and are consistent through your adult life).

As we get older and older, our ability to display power is less and less, due to less of an ability to recruit motor units.  this is one of the reasons why old(er) people will shuffle their feet.  They have a fear of falling because they don't feel confident in their strength or power to take the next step.  So, in order to give themselves a more manageable base of support, they shuffle their feet on the ground.

Something else interesting is that if you have ever trained an old person (who hasn't lifted or started lifted or hasn't been lifting correctly or consistently through their adult life), it is amazing when they exercise.  You might have them bench press a weight and they do it for 10 reps.  If you put on just 10 more pounds (5 on each side) they may only be able to get 2-3!!!  Obviously, they have a limited ability to activate type II muscle fibers, so their strength drops off extremely quick between small increases in load.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I got that wrong. It's not scoliosis it's kyphosis.



she has been overly kyphotic since birth?

Have you checked out Rolfing for her?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

P-funk said:


> she has been overly kyphotic since birth?
> 
> Have you checked out Rolfing for her?



When I asked her about her back she told me it has been that way for as long as she can remember. She is at the point where she thinks it will always be that way. My mom is a nurse and is great at taking care of other people but she often gives more to others than she does to herself.

I never even thought about Rolfing. I had a dancer friend who had had that done- a very built, strong guy- and he said some sessions were quite painful.
I will look into it. There is a place not too far from where I live that does Rolfing- I will ask them if they think my mom would be a suitable candidate for that kind of therapy. Thanks funk.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info, P-funk.    I knew about the losing muscle mass as we age, but didn't realize the nervous system took a hit too.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ 45 min

I am so happy. My knee feels a lot better today!! My hip has a huge bruise and my elbow is still sore but nothing major- which means I will be able to train tomorrow. Yes!


----------



## katt (Jun 27, 2007)

Yay!  I'm glad your not hurt bad!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you katt.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Yay!  I'm glad your not hurt bad!



Me, too!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

^ DOMS, I thought you would enjoy me being in pain.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ DOMS, I thought you would enjoy me being in pain.





It's only good pain if it's because of weights or leather.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

My mom is the same way about weights


----------



## KelJu (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got this straight off of rolf.org.



> Research has demonstrated that Rolfing creates a more efficient use of the muscles, allows the body to conserve energy, and creates more economical and refined patterns of movement. Research also shows that Rolfing significantly reduces chronic stress and changes in the body structure. For example, a study showed that Rolfing significantly reduced the spinal curvature of subjects with lordosis (sway back); it also showed that Rolfing enhances neurological functioning.



Is any of that true. I need that so bad, my posture is fucked for life, I always believed.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

^ I know it's good but it's also $100 an hour and you need to go for at least ten sessions. But like all manipulations you have to keep up with daily stretching like yoga. It is a fast way to get your body back in alighnment. If you can afford it KelJu I would do it, just make sure it's not the only thing you do. Flexibility is earned, if you put the time in you can you can get results on your own- but it's hard work. 
Funk might know more about it, I just know one person who got it done. My mom is an extreme case, the curve in her back is quite pronounced, I don't want her to have false expectations/ and spend $1000 on something that may or may not work.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi BB, how ya doing buddy?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

Today

Too early 
Tai chi/ 1 hour (inside)

Later

*Push*

Dynamic warm up

1) Russian twists 35 x 20/ bird dogs x 3

2) BB bench press  RI 90 sec
warm up
175- 2 x 12 (was tough)

3) DB incline press  RI 90 sec
75's- 2 x 12

4) Unilateral DB OH press  RI 90 sec
65- 2 x 12 (x2)

5) DB side raises (one arm at a time)  RI 90 sec
22.5- 1 x 12, 20- 1 x 12 (had to drop the weight down- my shoulders were dying)

6) EZ bar skull crushers  RI 90 sec
70- 2 x 12 (I suck at these)


Stretch

I haven't done any isolation shoulder work in a long time; it was cool to do side raises- doing them one arm at a time definitley made them a lot harder. I did EZ bar skull crushers- but don't know why as I hate them. I plan to do cg bench press or some other type of movement instead next push day. I'm thinking about doing calf work on this day too- to hit them twice a week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> Tai chi/ 45 min
> 
> I am so happy. My knee feels a lot better today!! My hip has a huge bruise and my elbow is still sore but nothing major- which means I will be able to train tomorrow. Yes!


Glad you are back on track!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

^


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice Push-a-Thon, BB!

Your shoulders must really hate you, haha.

Hows the knee?


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2007)

I prefer doing my side raises with one arm only... great isolation!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

You dont know how impressed I am with someone like you whos workouts are so well put together and your weights seem like they are going up all the time.


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> You dont know how impressed I am with someone like you whos workouts are so well put together and your weights seem like they are going up all the time.


 
I know.   With all the stuff BB does he must be well conditioned.  The ladies must love that booty....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Gazman- My knee feels a ok thanks for asking- and yeah I'm sore today. 

katt- I've seen your shoulder workouts and I'm very impressed. 

Double trouble- Thanks 

Mr. goob-


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

I love your w/o, Great stuff my Friend!!! I just might have to try some unilateral stuff!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Today

1.5 hours road ride (moderate pace)

Yoga 45 min


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

You seem like you have amazing cardiovascular health. Have you ever tried Guerilla Cardio?

It's a form of the Tabata Protocol. You sprint all out for 20s, then walk/jog for 10. Repeat 8 times. It's killer.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 30, 2007)

^ Not exactly. I used to do a version of that- running stairs- run up/ walk down then repeat. I also do that type of sprinting on my bike. I'm not the best runner/ sprinter- I can do it but I'm not great at it. I'm more into riding.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You seem like you have amazing cardiovascular health. Have you ever tried Guerilla Cardio?
> 
> It's a form of the Tabata Protocol. You sprint all out for 20s, then walk/jog for 10. Repeat 8 times. It's killer.



that is the tabata protocol.  why did they rename it?


If you want some killer cardio, you can always do a timed event.

I use the rower for my clients.  I set it to 10min. and they go all out for 10min.  We chart the distance that they get.  Then, we train for a few weeks and then we do the 10min. timed trial again, and see if they can break their distance and sustain a higher work output.  Now that shit is brutal!  I mean, you really work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 1, 2007)

Saturday

Kung fu/ 2 hours


Today

Tai chi/ outside 1 hour

Later

*Pull*

1) V- ups (with med ball) x 25/ supermans x3

2) Deadlifts RI 60 sec
warm up
265- 2 x 12

3) Chinups/ BW face pulls  RI 60 sec
BW + 20, 18, 17/ BW + 90 x 12 x 3

4) One- arm rows (unsupported) RI 60 sec
90- 2 x 12, 10 (both sides)

5) EZ bar curls/ hammer curls  RI 60 sec
80- 2 x 12/ 45 x 10, 10


Stretch


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> that is the tabata protocol.  why did they rename it?


Tabata is, like, not cool, you know.

Guerilla Cardio sounds _badass_.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice pullups BB!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 2, 2007)

Today

Early

Kung fu 1 hour (on my own, no class today)

Late afternoon

Road ride/ hills 1.5 hours

Stretch


It's a holiday today- post Canada Day... I was sweating buckets on my ride today. I found a new hill to climb which is pretty steep. It took me 10:05 min to do it standing. I did it eight times. I love climbing.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Good lookin w/o Brother BB, and 8 times??? That proves it, your INSANE!!!
Good Stuff though, keep it up!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome chins/face pulls superset  .


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 3, 2007)

Today

*Legs*

Dynamic warm up

1) Medicine ball low to high woodchoppers x 20/ crunches +35 x 25/ x3

2) Back squats  RI 90 sec
warm up
215- 2 x 15

3) SLDL's  RI 90 sec
warm up
265- 2 x 12

4) Pistols  RI 90 sec
BW + med ball- 2 x 15, 12 (each leg)

5)a) Standing calf raises  RI 90 sec
205- 18, 15
   b) Toe raises
45- 20, 18 (each foot)


Yoga


Just a so so day. I wasn't feeling it today.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> ...





Pistols are no joke. You have to have full body control to pull those off. I failed miserably everytime I ever tried to do one. Nice job Bakerboy!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

Yikes, really good SLDLs!

Pistols are brutal aswell, you're one tough mofo, BB.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

wowz nice pistols.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

pistols!  RAWR!

dude, if you have a brick wall, I can give you a med. ball circuit that I have people do for metabolic conditioning.  it is fun as hell.  you just need a brick wall to return your throws to you.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

funk- that would be great!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

It is 4 different throws.  Time yourself while you do it and then try and beat your time as the weeks go by.

20 reps of each throw

*chest pass*

*hip throw *(it is the first one the guy does here)- 20 on each side

*rotational chest pass*- face sideways to the wall.  you are going to use your hips to rotate towards the wall, getting triple extension of the ankle, knee and hip on the back leg and throwing the ball at the wall- 20 reps on each side

*overhead pass*


have fun


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ We will see.
> 
> My new program is going to be based around a three day/ push, pull, legs setup except I will be doing it in a different order. I will be working legs 2x a week instead of 3x which has been tough with all the other stuff I have been doing. My sets/ reps will work like this:
> 
> ...




That looks great, thank you funkster!

The only question I have is where do you think I should fit this into my program? Should I do it at the start of my chest day on Wednesdays or somewhere else? I was planning to use Wednesdays as my off day but I'm sure I could do this. 

Also, how many sets should I start with? 1, 2, 3 ??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

do either at the end of leg day or at the end of pull day.  just use it for metabolic work.

do 3 sets.  try and baet your times each week.  Start with 90-120sec rest.  lower the rest interval as weeks go on.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

you might want to start with 20 reps for each movement total.....so 20 reps with the chest pass and overhead throw and then 10 to each side with the others (20 total).


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Today

OFF

Went for an easy recovery ride/ 45 min

Stretch


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

Pistols have to be the single hardest exercise ever! Nice work BB!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> OFF
> 
> ...



You do more work on your OFF day than some people do on their ON day.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 5, 2007)

DD- Yeah, pistols are an underated movement, unilateral leg movements in general but I think 20 rep squats and OH squats are a lot harder.

TT- It's a good thing I went for that recovery ride as the DOMS in my quads is really bad today, but I know it would have been worse if I did nothing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 5, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later

*Push*

Dynamic warm up

1) Russian twists 45 x 18/ bird dogs x 3

2) BB bench press RI 60 sec
warm up
175- 2 x 12

3) DB incline press RI 60 sec
75's- 2 x 12

4) BB OH press RI 60 sec
145- 2 x 10 

5) DB side raises (one arm at a time) RI 60 sec
22.5- 1 x 12, 10 

6) DB OH extensions (two handed) RI 60 sec
70- 2 x 12 

7) One leg standing calf raises/ toe raises  RI 60 sec
90- 2 x 18, 15/ 45- 2 x 18 (both sides)


Stretch


I kept the weights the same as last week, except for a few exercises and added in calf work (because I want to hit them twice a week). I'm beat, need to eat...


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2007)

gee willackers captain rodrigo, how do you stay so strong throughout all your pressing movements?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 5, 2007)

^ It's not really that great fuskison as I am only doing two sets for each movement. bowchikibowwow....


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2007)

I burnt out easily with high reps on pressing movements. I could only keep up that sort of strength for a couple sets myself.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

Dam im liking that ohp


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Dam im liking that ohp



Thanks. I'm liking your new avi!  lol

Today

Early
Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later
Stair sprints (outdoor staircase) x 8 (with 1 warm up, walking up, and 1 cool down walking up).


Stretch


That was brutal. I haven't done these in a long time so it was super hard. I like doing these but they smoke my ass every time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2007)

stairs are cool, I have a nice big set where I lived on campus last year. I think it is like 32 steps. May take advantage of that this year.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow.  Even you're cardio workouts are ultra creative BB!

Stair sprints, who'd have ever thought......?

They sound really brutal though.  Good work Rocky!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 7, 2007)

fuki-  

gooby-  I like the picture. I live around many different staircases, some short, some long, some steeper than others so I have a lot to choose from. 

Today

Kung fu/ 2 hours

I need to go take a power nap. I didn't sleep much last night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I live around many different staircases, some short, some long, some steeper than others so I have a lot to choose from.



Running stairs is some kick-ass cardio.  Not many places near here to do that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Running stairs is some kick-ass cardio. Not many places near here to do that.


How about a high school football stadium?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 8, 2007)

Today

*Pull*

Dynamic warmup

1) Rollouts 3 x 6/ side planks x 3

2) SL Deadlifts RI 90 sec
warm up
245- 3 x 8

3) CG chinups/ BW face pulls  RI 90 sec
BW + 55 x 9, 8, 8/ BW + 100- 3 x 8

4) One- arm rows  RI 90 sec
90- 3 x 8

5) Seatead DB curls  RI 90 sec 
30- 2 x 21's 

Ten minutes later--

Medicine ball circuit outside x 3 

Stretch


Ugh. I loved the med ball work. Thanks again funky for showing me the way. I was too lazy to do tai chi this morning but I plan to do some yoga tonight to make up for being such a slaker.


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice workout BB.  Rows look very strong, not to mention those crazy ass pullups.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

What do you mean by medicine ball circuit?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> It is 4 different throws.  Time yourself while you do it and then try and beat your time as the weeks go by.
> 
> 20 reps of each throw
> 
> ...



goob- Thanks.

Double trouble- The funkster gave me a conditioning circuit that I will do once a week. I am using a medicine ball that is about 10% of my BW. It's really fun to do. Great for getting the aggression out. 

Today

Early morning bike ride/ 1 hour (moderate pace)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

You and your crazy routines my Friend, Good Stuff!!! Hope you had a Great 4th Brother BB!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Today

*Legs*

Dynamic warm up

1) Medicine ball low to high woodchoppers x 20/ v-ups x 25/ x3

2) Back squats RI 90 sec
warm up
255- 3 x 10

3) Deadlifts RI 90 sec
warm up
315- 3 x 6,5,5 (lame)

4) BB lunges RI 90 sec
75's- 3 x 8 (each leg)

5)a) Standing calf raises RI 90 sec
225- 3 x 12, 10, 10
b) Toe raises
50- 3 x 10 (each foot)


Yoga


I felt tired today. I am taking a break from Kung Fu, until the fall, last night was my last class. I will practice on my own until then. I want to put more 
focus on my riding.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

You're such a freak BB -  those deadlifts are not lame!  They are really hard for me and I do weiney weights!  

That was an awesome workout for being so tired!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice workout, man!

Mmmmm...standing calf raises.  There's something that I haven't done in a long time.


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, good job BB.   Liking the medicine ball woodchoppers.  I've never done them freeweight, sounds like a good move.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

You have me laughing. I see the weights for your deads and then its a big (lame)....good stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Your deadlifts are awesome, especially considering you did them after heavy squats!


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah dont worry about it, it was a good workout. back squats + deadlifts are a tough combo.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2007)

It sure looked like a good workout to me.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree w/the above, your w/o's are ALWAYS insane my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. 

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later

*Push*

Dynamic warm up

1) Rollouts 7,6,6/ Supermans x 3

2) BB bench press RI 90 sec
warm up
205- 3 x 8, 6, 6

3) DB incline press RI 90 sec
80's- 3 x 8

4) BB OH press RI 90 sec
145- 3 x 8 

5) DB side raises (one arm at a time) RI 90 sec
25- 1 x 6, 22.5- 2 x 10 

6) Diamond pushups RI 90 sec
25, 20, 18 

7) One leg standing calf raises/ toe raises RI 90 sec
90- 2 x 15/ 55- 2 x 12 (both sides)


Stretch

I'm going to change these movements around next time. Put my calf work before the overhead press as a rest. This is the only day that gives me problems as I am a stronger puller than pusher. But it still was a good day.


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like an awesome workout to me


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you standing with those OH presses?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

katt

DD- Yeah, I did the OH presses standing.


----------



## goob (Jul 12, 2007)

BB, you're 5'6" right???   You must be a really muscled dude, judging by your numbers.  Great wo.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

^ I'm 5'7"


----------



## goob (Jul 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I'm 5'7"


 
You're well strong for you're size.  Must be a lady slayer with a honed body that puts up crazy ass workouts like that.....


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

80 pound DBs!  RAWR!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice routines in here BakerBoy!!



Keep it up!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)

Bakerboy is all about being creative


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2007)

Dude, watch the video in the middle of the page here.  You will love this!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Dude, watch the video in the middle of the page here.  You will love this!!



Totally sweet!!! - 

(Still too much work indoors for me though)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Totally sweet!!! -
> 
> (Still too much work indoors for me though)



yea....but he was (or is) a bobsledder...which means part of his training is going to be doing some bad ass shit outside.

I just thought it was cool how he blended so many disciplines.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

That was great, thanks funkster.  I wonder if he trains the Canadian women's skeleton team too. Mellisa Hollingsworth-Richards on the women's team is crazy good; always so focussed and in control.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2007)

Today

Early
2.5 road ride


Stretch


It's going to be hot here today so I wanted to get in my long ride early. Riding hands down is the best way to start the day.


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

How hot is going to get there today BB?  We are suppose to be at 103.. yuk!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

That was really cool when he did the tia chi sorta thing and the one legged squat was perfect! Cool to see him snatching to.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 13, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Dude, watch the video in the middle of the page here.  You will love this!!


Cool vid. I'm going to do more athletic stuff too once I'm happy with my physique (if that's ever going to happen).


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Impressive w/o Brother BB, Hope you have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2007)

katt said:


> How hot is going to get there today BB?  We are suppose to be at 103.. yuk!



lol....103 ain't got shit on me!


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lol....103 ain't got shit on me!



Well yeah P,,, you're down there in desert land.....you probably get *cold *at 103..haha


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey BB you'd be proud of me buddy I'm starting up some tai chi very relaxing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi guys and katt... I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

^ Brutus- Sounds good. Are you taking a class?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Hi guys and katt... I hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> ^ Brutus- Sounds good. Are you taking a class?



Na just reading a book about it history, chinese elments, organs, and stuff. so far ive just gotten to the breathing part.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2007)

It all starts with curiosity... 

My friend (who is a climber) said something to me that I thought was pretty profound- "Not many people know what it's like to be physically free." I think that is true. I would say this is the number one thing I strive for when I train.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 14, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Stair sprints/ 1 walking warm up/ 8 running/ 1 walking cool down

Stretch


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Today
> 
> Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)
> 
> ...


 
How exhausted do you feel after those stair sprints?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 14, 2007)

How exhausted do you feel after those stair sprints?

I push myself pretty hard. My heart feels like it's going to explode sometimes. lol The only thing is that the more I do it the better I am able to recover.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Dude, watch the video in the middle of the page here. You will love this!!


That is damn impressive!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> It all starts with curiosity...
> 
> My friend (who is a climber) said something to me that I thought was pretty profound- "Not many people know what it's like to be physically free." I think that is true. I would say this is the number one thing I strive for when I train.



Wow im so impressed with tai chi and qigong! Im blown away and ive just done the seated breathing exercises and self healing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2007)

Today

*Pull*

Dynamic warm up

1) Rollouts 3 x 7,7,6/ side planks x 3

2) SL Deadlifts RI 60 sec
warm up
255- 3 x 8

3) CG chinups/ BW face pulls RI 60 sec
BW- 21, 18, 16/ BW + 100- 3 x 8

4) One- arm rows RI 60 sec
90- 3 x 8

5) Seatead DB hammer curls RI 60 sec 
30- 2 x 21's 

Outside-

Medicine ball circuit outside x 3 


Stretch


I played at an outdoor pool with my nephew yesterday- what a blast. Kids rule. I saw a baby that was sitting with his legs crossed inside his mothers lap who looked like a little Buddha- made me laugh.


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesome chinups!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks gooby

Today

Kung fu/ 1 hour (outside)

Biking/ hill repeats 45 min


Stretch


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

As usual, Impressive Brother BB!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

21 chins=big ouch!


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow - nice!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Shit...

Awe-inspiring workout once again.

Im hard-pressed to do 2x14 chin ups at BW!!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> YouTube Video



lol, that is fucking awesome!!

Japanese have the best game shows.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Today

*Legs*

Dynamic warm up

1) Low to high woodchoppers (with 35# plate) x 20/ v-ups x 25/ x 3

2) Back squats RI 60 sec
warm up
265- 3 x 10, 8, 8

3) SL Deadlifts RI 60 sec
warm up
265- 3 x 8 

4) Farmer walk RI 30 sec
100's- 3 rounds

5)a) Standing calf raises RI 90 sec
265- 3 x 6, 5, 5
b) Toe raises
50- 3 x 12, 10, 8 (each foot)


Yoga


deadwood.


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Great workout BB!!

What exactly do farmers walks do for you??  100 lbs is alot to walk around with!! That would be tough..   How far is 3 rounds??

Toe raises? I haven't tried those


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi katt-- 
Farmers work your grip and traps a lot but also require a lot of ankle hip and core strength- it's a total body movement. They can be used for several different reasons- if you use a moderate amount of weght they can be good as an overall conditioning tool- walking quickly. You can also do them heavy for pure strength, steps are often shorter. Some people do them for time, I do them for distance.

1 round for me is- walk from one end of the room turn around and come back.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

how heavy do your DB's go?


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

GJ BB!!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks gooby
> 
> Today
> 
> ...



Hey BB does kung fu have the same effects on one as tai chi?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Fufu- I have a pair of extra long Olympic DB bars that I can get 140+ on but it's a bit awkward. 

Thanks gooby 

Brutus- Kung fu and Tai chi come from the same principles. There are so many different styles of both- some hard and some soft styles. They are both good.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

Ever think about trying x2 140 farmer's walks?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

BB thinks about that. I sometimes dream about it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

fukison- Yeah, I could have went heavier but in my defense I was doing them with a longer stride and working on my speed. I'll go heavier next time. 

Witch-  I've looked at your journal and I'de say your dreams could soon become reality.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

You have got to be one of the strongest IMer pound for pound.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice squats Baker!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking good.   100's for Farmers sounds great especially across the room and back.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice farmer's walks on top of a great workout. What are you weighing close to these days baker?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys

KelJu- I weigh 170 in my skivies.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2007)

> I weigh 170 in my skivies.



you are catching up to me!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

^ funk, I thought you were around 190.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ funk, I thought you were around 190.



lol....I would like to be 190!  When i wore a younger mans clothes I was 190.

Right now I teeter between 178-181.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You have got to be one of the strongest IMer pound for pound.



True story!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You have got to be one of the strongest IMer pound for pound.



  He absolutely is!


----------



## goob (Jul 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> He absolutely is!


 

Hell yeah!  All those kick ass creative workouts, cardio and conditioning.

You must be close to peak fitness BB.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Beautiful deads BB! And I thought the Funkster was heavier....you are strong as shit for only weighing that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2007)

You are one strong mofo at any weight.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> KelJu- I weigh 170 in my skivies.



Wow, then you are one of the strongest I know pound for pound.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Him and the Funkster!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2007)

There is no wrong answer.  Both seriously strong dudes, regardless of weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

Bakerboy and P-Funk training in the same gym is something that i would love to see at least once.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow BB - for your weights, I imagined you to be alot heavier.. crap!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks, but I don't consider myself that strong.
And yes I would love to workout with the funkster!  I would be happy to workout with many of you! 

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour

Later

*Push*

Dynamic warm up

1) Rollouts- 7,7,6/ supermans x 3

2) Handstand pushups (+10# ankle weights)  RI 60 sec
3 x 8

3) BB bench press  RI 60 sec
warm up
205-  8, 7, 6

4) One leg standing calf raise (off a block)/ toe raises  RI 60 sec
80- 20, 18, 15/ 45- 20, 18, 15

5) DB Push press (uni-lateral) with legs straight (neutral grip)  RI 60 sec

6) DB Static side raises for time (alternating grip with each set)  RI 60 sec
22.5- 6 sets 

Stretch


I loved the push presses- it was my first time doing them. I kept my elbows in tight so they really fried my triceps.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2007)

coolio

I'd like a baker's dozen of sunshine waffles please


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 19, 2007)

How do you do those roll-outs? Barbell or wheel? On your knees or on your toes?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

^ I started doing them on my knees, now I do them standing. I use a cheap ab wheel now. When I get stronger I am going to do them with two db's.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd like a baker's dozen of sunshine waffles please

Would you like anything on that Mr. fukison, maybe some Canadian maple syrup and icing sugar.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ I started doing them on my knees, now I do them standing. I use a cheap ab wheel now. When I get stronger I am going to do them with two db's.


I do them on my knees, and they are hard as hell!


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

mmmmmm. waffles... hey!  I don't even like waffles..

I think I need a cheat meal


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2007)

I would like to workout with bakerboy (as well as others) some day too.....honestly though guys...I am really not that strong at all.  I feel weak.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I would like to workout with bakerboy (as well as others) some day too.....honestly though guys...I am really not that strong at all. I feel weak.


 
Don't beat yourself up, P.  At least you admit that you're a wimp.  It's the first step to correcting this terrible affliction.....


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I'd like a baker's dozen of sunshine waffles please
> 
> Would you like anything on that Mr. fukison, maybe some Canadian maple syrup and icing sugar.



why, yes...yes I would.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later

Stairs- hops/sprints x 8

Stretch


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice!

When you do tai chi outside, do you get strange looks?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 20, 2007)

I do tai chi very early before most people get to the park. I do get some weird looks and comments when I hop up the stairs though, mostly street people and teenagers. How much I get hastled depends on two things-which staircase I use and what time of day/ night it is. There is one large staircase that a lot of University teams use to train on- that one is no problem- but I don't often train on that one because it gets too crowded.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Excellent w/o's in here BRother BB!!! I'm sure when your in the zone w/tai chi you could care less huh!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Arch... yeah.

Today

2.5 hour road ride

yoga


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2007)

What sort of pace to you go at on a 2.5 hour ride?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

^ Today I went at a moderate pace (20-23 km/hour)


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Today

Early

Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Later 

*Pull*

Dynamic warm up

1) V- ups x 20 (with med ball)/ side planks x 3

2) SL Deadlifts RI 60 sec
warm up
265- 3 x 8

3) CG chinups/ uni-lateral BW face pulls RI 60 sec
BW+ 45- 10, 8, 7/ BW- 3 x 8

4) One- arm rows RI 60 sec
100- 3 x 8

5) EZ bar curls RI 60 sec 
65- 2 x 21's  

Outside-

Medicine ball circuit outside x 3 


Stretch


Awesome workout. EZ bar curls 21's were a great finishing movement. Time to eat.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2007)

good job kimosabe


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2007)

in puerto rico i met a tai chi master, robert morningstar. was cool to watch n a lot harder than it looked to try it.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Those DB rows sure are on their way up!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 23, 2007)

fufu- ty

LW-  

DD- 


Today

1 hour track bike ride (hard and fast like Andrew)

Kung fu stretching


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

one hour ride - nice!   I actually miss not doing cardio.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> EZ bar curls 21's were a great finishing movement.


These are sort of lumped in with BB myths, but I agree.  21's done as a shock movement are fantastic.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 23, 2007)

katt- good times they are a rollin' 

JD- I think you are right, I just wanted to switch it up a bit (and they are kind of fun)  Next week my rep scheme changes to 4 x 5-6 for the last two weeks of my program.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 24, 2007)

Today

Tai chi/ 1 hour (inside)

Later

*Legs*

Dynamic warm up

1) Twisting crunches (with 45# plate) x 20/ bird dogs x 3

2) Back squats RI full recovery
several warm up sets

225  1 x 10, 275 2 x 6, 315 1 x 5  


3) SL Deadlifts (off low platform) RI full recovery
warm up
315- 4 x 5 

4) Farmer walk RI 90 seconds
120's- 3 rounds

5)a) One leg standing DB calf raises RI full recovery
120- 4 x 8
b) Toe raises
55- 4 x 8 (each foot)


Stretch


That's the most weight I have squatted in a long time so I am happy about that! I'm french toast.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2007)

Today

Morning
Tai chi/ 1 hour (outside)

Evening
1 hour recovery ride 

Stretch


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 26, 2007)

Today

*Push*

Dynamic warm up

1) Rollouts- 7,7,6/ supermans x 3

2) OH press  RI 90 sec
warm up
145- 1 x 6, 155- 3 x 5

3) BB bench press RI 90 sec
warm up
205- 1 x 6, 225- 2 x 5, 215- 1 x 4

4) One leg standing calf raise (off a block)/ toe raises RI 90 sec
90- 20, 18, 16/ 45- 20, 18, 16

5) DB Push press (uni-lateral) with legs straight (neutral grip) RI 90 sec
90- 1 x 4, 80- 3 x 5

6) DB Static side raises for time (alternating grip with each set) RI 90 sec
25's- 6 sets 

Yoga

Done. I wasn't that into todays workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

NICE squats and SL's!  Bet you are feeeling that.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2007)

It's amazing how you can be great at athletics, endurance and strength at the same time. Most bodybuilders could learn a lot from you.


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> It's amazing how you can be great at athletics, endurance and strength at the same time. Most bodybuilders could learn a lot from you.


 
Exactly.  Baker = All round super warrior.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2007)

You lift solid number, and do great support work, why no pics of the Bakerboy?


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah,,,, why no pictures???


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

^ Mostly, because what I do for a living is very public. It's complicated.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll still love you, even if you are a prostitute.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

^  thanks.


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Today

Stair sprints x 8  

Kung fu stretching

I'm looking forward to doing a long ride tomorrow... I went to the more popular stairs today- which almost killed me because they are steep, long- and brutal. The only thing that kept me going was my ego as I didn't want to look bad in front of the hot University runners.  But I suck at running in the heat, I'm Canadian GDI, I'll take exercising in the cold over the heat any day- I don't know how people can do it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

^ wear some tight short shorts and flashy headgear whilst stair sprinting, I am sure you can score a hottie that way.

walkman tape player is also required.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

^


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, what have I been missing, LOL!!!

Enjoy the weekend BRother BB, Excellent w/o's in here as usual!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

Arch- just DOMS being DOMS 

Today

2.5 hour road ride, same route as last week

Stretch


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

do you do any mountain biking?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

I used to be really into mountain biking- I like it a lot- but I don't do it that much anymore because it's hard to get to the mountains.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

I do it from time to time. I live on a mountain so that def. makes it easier. It is a thrill though, I never go too hardcore. hehe


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2007)

wow.....just wow


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

yikes!

that is rare, but seems to happen more than it should. I've seen a few videos of that happening


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> I do it from time to time. I live on a mountain so that def. makes it easier. It is a thrill though, I never go too hardcore. hehe








YouTube Video









 Yeah, I saw you fly over my house once...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> yikes!
> 
> that is rare, but seems to happen more than it should. I've seen a few videos of that happening



would you let me throw a javallin at you?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

P- I wonder what his injuries were? I thought it was fake at first...until I paused it... it's a good thing it didn't hit his head!


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> would you let me throw a javallin at you?



a meat javelin...maybe

ok ok that was too forward. We'd need to get to know eachother first. How about a friendly group date at Chucky Cheese?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

Where the fuck are you, man?!


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

I see your still kung fu'ing it up!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2007)

Where is Bakerboy?


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2007)

Probaby out in the great white north with only a walking stick and a loin clothe.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Probaby out in the great white north with only a walking stick and a loin clothe.


 
.............Wrestling polar bears for sport...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> P- I wonder what his injuries were? I thought it was fake at first...until I paused it... it's a good thing it didn't hit his head!




"Salim was crouching in the warm-up area when a wild throw from Finland's Tero Pitkamaki hit him in the upper body. 
He was rushed to hospital but his injury was not serious and he returned to his hotel room early on Saturday." 



it said here it was a one inch wound and he suffered no internal injuries


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

hmmmm       He's been recognized and is in hiding??


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2007)

kinda suspicious this Salim guy gets punctured with a javelin and Bakerboy disappears at the same time 


















ok not the same time but still


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't heard from Baker in a while, I hope all is well. We may have to form a search party.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

And when we find him, we'll beat the shit out of him for being gone for so long.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I haven't heard from Baker in a while, I hope all is well. We may have to form a search party.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And when we find him, we'll beat the shit out of him for being gone for so long.


I agree.  He needs to be reprimanded for leaving us hanging.  Bad Bakerboy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2007)

I just had a thought. Maybe he went to Australia to discuss Zen Buddism with Blooming Onion!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I agree.  He needs to be reprimanded for leaving us hanging.  Bad Bakerboy!



Don't you just hate it when people disappear unannounced and don't post for several days?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't you just hate it when people disappear unannounced and don't post for several days?


EXACTLY.  We were worried!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

maybe bakerboy means he is a chef and got caught up in his batter....  


  

That was so incredibly stupid.... I know that, but it was still funny


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

I would suggest he's trapped under something, but with that dude's strength thats very unlikely.

Bakerboy, Bakerboy, where for art thou, Bakerboy?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E.T. phone home.


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2007)

*Oi, Bakerboy!!!!*

*WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU!!!!*


----------



## DOMS (Aug 21, 2007)

Unless he's dead, I'm going to kill him for taking off on us.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2007)

: /


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

I vote we keep his journal going until he returns...


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2007)

^ I thought that was a given!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Crap


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2007)

I hope he is ok...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Crap



*Oh, shit!*

  ..


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2007)

i had a bad feeling as soon as he disappeared that something was really wrong. does anyone know him? can anyone check?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

BB... where are you?


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2007)

: (


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, he always posted *something....* 

If he does come back with some lame ass excuse, this thread will be 10,000 posts longer just with people cussing him out!


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2007)

Bakeeeerrrrbooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Oh, shit!*
> 
> ..



Snap


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas BB.  Hope you are well.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2007)

i wish bb would come back.


----------



## fufu (Dec 25, 2007)

me too


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Bake!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 16, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

aww, I thought he was back. I was just thinking about him yesterday.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2008)

.....


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2008)

X 2


----------



## AndrewSS (Jan 16, 2008)

someone told me you were a bitch


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

We need to hire a Private Investigator or something.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe he is on a pilgrimage?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2008)

I miss you buddy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2009)

??? did anyone ever hear from him again?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2009)

Really does make you wonder what happened to him, hope he is ok.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought there might have been a Bakerboy sighting.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2009)

Come back BB!


----------



## katt (Dec 24, 2009)

Dang...


----------

